# Socialites and their Hermes



## mistikat

Continued from here.

We ask that you stay on topic 

We do not want to make this a PICTURES ONLY thread, but at the same time we do not want it to veer too far off topic. 

If there is a controversial person or bag modification, for example, please feel free to start a new thread to discuss it. There may already be a thread on this person in the Celeb section; please check and feel free to comment about them generally there.

Please keep this a fun place for people to post. Thanks!


----------



## rosewang924

Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig, Instagram


----------



## Notorious Pink

rosewang924 said:


> Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3098191




Tina, please splurge on a red belt or scarf. I am certain that you are thrilled that the little bag matches, but this double-bag look is, ah, not optimal...unless you actually need to carry things.


----------



## LaChocolat

Pretty Ms. Lim killing it with H, as always ...


----------



## Nikonina

LaChocolat said:


> Pretty Ms. Lim killing it with H, as always ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102912
> View attachment 3102913




So pretty, who she is?


----------



## LaChocolat

Nikonina said:


> So pretty, who she is?



Who is Peony Lim?  Ok, she is the object of my girl crush.  She is a London fashion blogger and has the MOST amazing style.  She can mix Hermes with Levis, or Chanel with her mother's 70s jeans, or even muddy Hunter boots and a man's shirt and still look AMAZING.  Her signatures (besides amazing clothes and accessories) are her luscious locks and red lipstick.  I  her.

PS - I don't quite know why she qualifies as a "socialite" but I saw others on TPF post her pics in here and I followed suit.


----------



## andee

LaChocolat said:


> Who is Peony Lim?  Ok, she is the object of my girl crush.  She is a London fashion blogger and has the MOST amazing style.  She can mix Hermes with Levis, or Chanel with her mother's 70s jeans, or even muddy Hunter boots and a man's shirt and still look AMAZING.  Her signatures (besides amazing clothes and accessories) are her luscious locks and red lipstick.  I  her.
> 
> PS - I don't quite know why she qualifies as a "socialite" but I saw others on TPF post her pics in here and I followed suit.


Any idea what red lipstick she wears?
I am in the market with my new red H buys.


----------



## LaChocolat

andee said:


> Any idea what red lipstick she wears?
> I am in the market with my new red H buys.



http://peonylim.com/the-red-lip/

http://peonylim.com/the-secret-thats-on-my-lips/

Different types, but think she wears Cherry Lush by Tom Ford quite a bit and she usually captions her fashion  shots with what lipstick she is wearing. She's such a doll.


----------



## Nikonina

Thank you LaChocolat. Love her style and red lip


----------



## andee

LaChocolat said:


> Who is Peony Lim?  Ok, she is the object of my girl crush.  She is a London fashion blogger and has the MOST amazing style.  She can mix Hermes with Levis, or Chanel with her mother's 70s jeans, or even muddy Hunter boots and a man's shirt and still look AMAZING.  Her signatures (besides amazing clothes and accessories) are her luscious locks and red lipstick.  I  her.
> 
> PS - I don't quite know why she qualifies as a "socialite" but I saw others on TPF post her pics in here and I followed suit.





LaChocolat said:


> http://peonylim.com/the-red-lip/
> 
> http://peonylim.com/the-secret-thats-on-my-lips/
> 
> Different types, but think she wears Cherry Lush by Tom Ford quite a bit and she usually captions her fashion  shots with what lipstick she is wearing. She's such a doll.



hey, LaC, you are the bomb. Thanks for the information.
I don't look a thing like Peony Lim but I will check this out.


----------



## perlerare

LaChocolat said:


> Pretty Ms. Lim killing it with H, as always ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102912
> View attachment 3102913



An oldie but a goodie..... that B40 Gold Courchevel


----------



## juliet827

LaChocolat said:


> Pretty Ms. Lim killing it with H, as always ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102912
> View attachment 3102913



She's so fabulous. That hair!!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

juliet827 said:


> She's so fabulous. That hair!!!!



I know! I'd kill for that hair!!!


----------



## juliet827

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! I'd kill for that hair!!!



Right? Perfection. So many celebrities have extensions, but I think hers is the real deal. Fabulousness.


----------



## juliet827

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! I'd kill for that hair!!!



The bag...and the hair. Sigh.


----------



## chicinthecity777

juliet827 said:


> The bag...and the hair. Sigh.


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> The bag...and the hair. Sigh.



Gorgeous girl with or without H! The hair is amazing!


----------



## Serva1

luckylove said:


> Gorgeous girl with or without H! The hair is amazing!




+1 and looking at her IG I somehow get the impression that she is a very nice person too. Love her style and classic bags [emoji7]


----------



## Nikonina

juliet827 said:


> The bag...and the hair. Sigh.




Oh wow pretty!


----------



## OneMoreDay

LaChocolat said:


> Pretty Ms. Lim killing it with H, as always ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102912
> View attachment 3102913



Killing it and killing me. Ugh. Perfection. And a triple denim look as well. 
Is it a B40? Looks huge.


----------



## sonaale

LaChocolat said:


> Who is Peony Lim?  Ok, she is the object of my girl crush.  She is a London fashion blogger and has the MOST amazing style.  She can mix Hermes with Levis, or Chanel with her mother's 70s jeans, or even muddy Hunter boots and a man's shirt and still look AMAZING.  Her signatures (besides amazing clothes and accessories) are her luscious locks and red lipstick.  I  her.
> 
> PS - I don't quite know why she qualifies as a "socialite" but I saw others on TPF post her pics in here and I followed suit.



I just started following her on Instagram! Thanks for the 411


----------



## Candycandycaca

Does anybody know if this a Etoupe or Gris T or Argile?  And is it GHW or PHW? I think the leather is swift but can't be sure either. 

I googled the bag and found several answers. [emoji22] Help me please!!! Thank you!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Candycandycaca said:


> View attachment 3105115
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if this a Etoupe or Gris T or Argile?  And is it GHW or PHW? I think the leather is swift but can't be sure either.
> 
> I googled the bag and found several answers. [emoji22] Help me please!!! Thank you!



Most probably Etoupe PHW. Impossible Argile, Argile is an off-white/cream colour.
Leather I'd actually guess Togo or other grainy leather. Not smooth. 
This is only my guess, I'm by no mean an expert just by looking this picture.  Beautiful bag and love her style.


----------



## Mindi B

Very hard to tell due to the sunlight, but it looks too dark to be Etoupe. . . maybe the newer Taupe?


----------



## Hermesaholic

juliet827 said:


> The bag...and the hair. Sigh.


She is stunning. Far lovelier and better attired than ....almost anyone!


----------



## Candycandycaca

cr1stalangel said:


> Most probably Etoupe PHW. Impossible Argile, Argile is an off-white/cream colour.
> Leather I'd actually guess Togo or other grainy leather. Not smooth.
> This is only my guess, I'm by no mean an expert just by looking this picture.  Beautiful bag and love her style.




Thank you. I have never liked etoupe or rouge H until I saw her wear them. She is very stylish indeed!


----------



## LaChocolat

xiangxiang0731 said:


>





Nikonina said:


> Thank you LaChocolat. Love her style and red lip





andee said:


> hey, LaC, you are the bomb. Thanks for the information.
> I don't look a thing like Peony Lim but I will check this out.





juliet827 said:


> She's so fabulous. That hair!!!!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! I'd kill for that hair!!!




Sorry I didn't come back in here before.  I had to refrain so I don't bring the thread too far off topic.  But Ms. Lim is fashion everything.  That is all.  

To remain on topic, perlerare mentioned that the B in these photos is a 40.  



juliet827 said:


> The bag...and the hair. Sigh.



Ah, the controversial furry slipper shoes.   She still looks grand to me.


----------



## aizawamegamill

Candycandycaca said:


> Thank you. I have never liked etoupe or rouge H until I saw her wear them. She is very stylish indeed!




Etoupe in Togo 40 CM Kelly and PHW most likely.  This pic was from many years ago. Taupe was a last season color. It must be Etoupe


----------



## honhon

Candycandycaca said:


> View attachment 3105115
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if this a Etoupe or Gris T or Argile?  And is it GHW or PHW? I think the leather is swift but can't be sure either.
> 
> I googled the bag and found several answers. [emoji22] Help me please!!! Thank you!


i would say etoupe, 40cm, phw. can see a faint white outline insinuating white contrast stitches of etoupe


----------



## Notorious Pink

LaChocolat said:


> Sorry I didn't come back in here before.  I had to refrain so I don't bring the thread too far off topic.  But Ms. Lim is fashion everything.  That is all.
> 
> To remain on topic, perlerare mentioned that the B in these photos is a 40.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the controversial furry slipper shoes.   She still looks grand to me.




Ha ha, YES! And yes, I AM seeing them everywhere! And no, I am NOT caving! They are like Hammer- ahem, Harem pants, they work on almost no one.

Back to topic, I do love Ms. Lim, she is gorgeous and has fabulous style, we all need to take a risk now and then. [emoji177]


----------



## rosewang924

Rich Kids of Beverly Hills Dorothy Wang, Instagram


----------



## perlerare

Instagram today : 
from NYC socialite to successful businesswoman, the fabulous über-stylish ROBIN KATZ and her Kelly 35 Vert Courchevel from the 90's.


----------



## Luxchic77

Edward Barsamian (Vogue.com style editor) with Olivia Palermo, Instagram


----------



## Hermesaholic

perlerare said:


> Instagram today :
> from NYC socialite to successful businesswoman, the fabulous über-stylish ROBIN KATZ and her Kelly 35 Vert Courchevel from the 90's.


Robin Katz is as nice as she is beautiful and stylish. .....the BEST of NYC!


----------



## OneMoreDay

perlerare said:


> Instagram today :
> from NYC socialite to successful businesswoman, the fabulous über-stylish ROBIN KATZ and her Kelly 35 Vert Courchevel from the 90's.



She's so cool!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

perlerare said:


> Instagram today :
> from NYC socialite to successful businesswoman, the fabulous über-stylish ROBIN KATZ and her Kelly 35 Vert Courchevel from the 90's.



Love the Valentino dress and the K ~ agree she looks amazing!


----------



## LaChocolat

I'm just going to dedicate myself to posting Peony Lim entries on this thread. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Entries from her blog.

Can anyone ID the specs of her B?  If I ever got one it would be something like this.


----------



## ermottina

LaChocolat said:


> I'm just going to dedicate myself to posting Peony Lim entries on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116253
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116251
> View attachment 3116252
> 
> 
> Entries from her blog.
> 
> Can anyone ID the specs of her B?  If I ever got one it would be something like this.



35 black togo PHW birkin


----------



## LaChocolat

ermottina said:


> 35 black togo PHW birkin



Merci. This is perfect.


----------



## sonaale

LaChocolat said:


> I'm just going to dedicate myself to posting Peony Lim entries on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116253
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116251
> View attachment 3116252
> 
> 
> Entries from her blog.
> 
> Can anyone ID the specs of her B?  If I ever got one it would be something like this.



Thanks bringing her to my attention! I now follow her on Instagram and look forward to seeing her outfits daily


----------



## thyme

LaChocolat said:


> I'm just going to dedicate myself to posting Peony Lim entries on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Entries from her blog.
> 
> Can anyone ID the specs of her B?  If I ever got one it would be something like this.


 
she's gorgeous. thanks for posting


----------



## Nikonina

LaChocolat said:


> I'm just going to dedicate myself to posting Peony Lim entries on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116251
> View attachment 3116252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entries from her blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID the specs of her B?  If I ever got one it would be something like this.




Bravo LaChocolat!


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> Merci. This is perfect.


 
Good choice LaChocolat!


----------



## rosewang924

Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig, Instagram


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> I'm just going to dedicate myself to posting Peony Lim entries on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116253
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116251
> View attachment 3116252
> 
> 
> Entries from her blog.
> 
> Can anyone ID the specs of her B?  If I ever got one it would be something like this.



LaChocolat, you are soo cute, but thank you! 
Peony has not only won in the genetic lottery, she dresses with taste, stylish and yet conservative for someone her age. I can't say that for many others on IG who have the money and wow with their amazing outfits but not necessarily in a good way.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> LaChocolat, you are soo cute, but thank you!
> Peony has not only won in the genetic lottery, she dresses with taste, stylish and yet conservative for someone her age.* I can't say that for many others on IG who have the money and wow with their amazing outfits but not necessarily in a good way.*



Ditto! Just look at the photo in the post above yours!


----------



## perlerare

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ditto! Just look at the photo in the post above yours!



No comment.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ditto! Just look at the photo in the post above yours!



+1, Agreed, *xiangxiang*!! 

Also, I follow Peony Lim on IG and she is an inspiration.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, Agreed, *xiangxiang*!!
> 
> Also, I follow Peony Lim on IG and she is an inspiration.



 *Vigee*, long time no see hope all is well with you!

And Peony is amazing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, long time no see hope all is well with you!
> 
> And Peony is amazing!



Hiii *xiangxiang*, haven't been here in forever and it is so good to see you. 

Think that Peony Lim has won the genetic lottery and love her on IG. SHe seems gorgeous inside and out. Rare.


----------



## juliet827

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, long time no see hope all is well with you!
> 
> And Peony is amazing!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hiii *xiangxiang*, haven't been here in forever and it is so good to see you.
> 
> Think that Peony Lim has won the genetic lottery and love her on IG. SHe seems gorgeous inside and out. Rare.



Do you guys know her Instagram account name? Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

juliet827 said:


> Do you guys know her Instagram account name? Thank you!



It's peonylim.


----------



## juliet827

audreylita said:


> It's peonylim.



Thanks Audrey!


----------



## chausseau

Caroline Stanbury
Alla Verber
Ida Dostman


----------



## luckylove

Loving Caroline's green kelly! Anyone know which shade of green this is? Seems a bit bright to be malachite, though I am not really sure.


----------



## marbella8

audreylita said:


> It's peonylim.



Thanks, I have to follow her on IG, what amazing style for such a young person!


----------



## marbella8

perlerare said:


> Instagram today :
> from NYC socialite to successful businesswoman, the fabulous über-stylish ROBIN KATZ and her Kelly 35 Vert Courchevel from the 90's.



Perlerare- OMG, what a photo, has to be one of my favorites ever posted here, because of the fun colors and vibrancy of it. I have to say, when I first saw it, I was thinking I really want a Kelly in that color, it is the perfect green, and then realized I have the same one in a 32, lol! I assumed hers was a newer one, in bamboo or something, but then saw you posted it is Courcheval and I looked and saw it is a vintage one. Thanks for reminding me why I love vintage Kellys and their transcendence through time.  And this Robin Katz, I just adore her style, unique sense of style, chic and fun, not too casual not too overdone and so light and happy!


----------



## perlerare

marbella8 said:


> Perlerare- OMG, what a photo, has to be one of my favorites ever posted here, because of the fun colors and vibrancy of it. I have to say, when I first saw it, I was thinking I really want a Kelly in that color, it is the perfect green, and then realized I have the same one in a 32, lol! I assumed hers was a newer one, in bamboo or something, but then saw you posted it is Courcheval and I looked and saw it is a vintage one. Thanks for reminding me why I love vintage Kellys and their transcendence through time.  And this Robin Katz, I just adore her style, unique sense of style, chic and fun, not too casual not too overdone and so light and happy!



I am glad you like Robin, her bag and her style !
She is one of the most inspiring  Hermes collector, and woman, I have ever met.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> LaChocolat, you are soo cute, but thank you!
> Peony has not only won in the genetic lottery, she dresses with taste, stylish and yet conservative for someone her age. *I can't say that for many others on IG who have the money and wow with their amazing outfits but not necessarily in a good way. *



+1, so agree with you about this issue.


----------



## chausseau

*Irina Kurbatova
**Nadine Obolentseva 
**Gala Yudashkina  *


----------



## rosewang924

Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig, Instagram


----------



## Baglover121

luckylove said:


> Loving Caroline's green kelly! Anyone know which shade of green this is? Seems a bit bright to be malachite, though I am not really sure.




It's gorgeous! It looks like bamboo,


----------



## JWiseman

luckylove said:


> Loving Caroline's green kelly! Anyone know which shade of green this is? Seems a bit bright to be malachite, though I am not really sure.



I think it's Malachite with some heavy Instagram filtering.


----------



## Mindi B

rosewang924 said:


> Bag Snob blogger Tina Craig, Instagram
> 
> View attachment 3128947



LOL!  It looks like Mr. Del Toro (is that who that is?) has no idea that Tina has sidled up for a photo.


----------



## luckylove

JWiseman said:


> I think it's Malachite with some heavy Instagram filtering.



Thanks!


----------



## Rami00

JWiseman said:


> I think it's Malachite with some heavy Instagram filtering.



Thank you for confirming. It's such a beautiful color.


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma (L) and Natasha Zinko (C) attend the Natasha Zinko presentation during London Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2016/17 on September 19, 2015 in London, England. zimbio


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Miroslava Duma* collagevintage


----------



## jula

*NYFW* tommyton


----------



## jula

*NYFW* vogue


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> *NYFW* vogue


Eyes candy!!!


----------



## jula

*NYFW* vogue.es


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Miroslava Duma* vogue.es


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> .



wow this lady rocks the croc dress!! 

good to "see" you *jula* thank you for the pics!! hope you are enjoying fashion week.


----------



## jula

chincac said:


> wow this lady rocks the croc dress!!
> 
> good to "see" you *jula* thank you for the pics!! hope you are enjoying fashion week.



 Nice to _see_ you, too!


*London* stylebistro


----------



## Mindi B

Can anyone id the oversized blue ribbed sweater/jumper in the first pic, above?  Love the whole look.  Give me a giant sweater and jeans any day.  And the Kelly, of course.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Love the NYFW pics, but seriously, it was 90 degrees out. What's with the coats outside? It's funny because half the people look like they're dressed for a different climate.
Intermix is great for oversize-yet-fashionable sweaters.


----------



## jula

*NYFW* stylebistro


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Chiara Ferragni* stylebistro


----------



## hedgwin99

jula said:


> Nice to _see_ you, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *London* stylebistro




I actually love the dress( is it ?) in 2nd and 3rd pictures! Perfect for the winter look!! If anyone knows the brand please post. Thank u [emoji4]


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Browne Andrews and Kimberly Chandler* stylebistro


----------



## hclubfan

jula said:


> *NYFW: Browne Andrews and Kimberly Chandler* stylebistro



Wow, thanks for all these fabulous photos Jula! The couple in the photo above are so chic


----------



## jula

^



*NYFW: Miroslava Duma* harpersbazaar/ stylebistro


----------



## maplemoose

Is that a black Kelly 35 retourne Duma has ? She is tiny, but clearly carries the K very well. I always thought K35 is quite big, but now it doesn't seem to be the case for retourne.


----------



## Mindi B

jula said:


> *NYFW: Browne Andrews and Kimberly Chandler* stylebistro



Seriously gorgeous, both of them!  Understated chic.  Every component was clearly thought-out and is spot-on.


----------



## audreylita

Courtesy:  vogue.com


----------



## am2022

Love her as well... Is this a size 35 or a 40 ?QUOTE=juliet827;29050446]The bag...and the hair. Sigh.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> *NYFW: Chiara Ferragni* stylebistro


That's Kelly!!! Wow


----------



## perlerare

Mira looks real. I love seeing her Kelly 35 black box return.  Actually I love seeing all of her Hermes bags. 

Chiara looks staged. I love her Mini-Mini Kelly 15, though.


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> *NYFW: Browne Andrews and Kimberly Chandler* stylebistro



These 2 are just so fab! Love their individual looks, but together they are truly something else! BRAVO!!! 

Also that birdie is stunning, love the color!


----------



## jula

*London: Elina Halimi* nyanzi/ fashionologie


----------



## jula

*London: Christine Centenera* styledumonde/ collagevintage


----------



## jula

*London: Peony Lim* harpersbazaar


----------



## catsinthebag

jula said:


> *London: Christine Centenera* styledumonde/ collagevintage



Is this the PM Cape Cod? I think I need a black strap for mine...


----------



## doloresmia

jula said:


> *London: Christine Centenera* styledumonde/ collagevintage




Love this! Thank you Jula!!!! So nice to have you back.... This thread is not the same without you.


----------



## OneMoreDay

audreylita said:


> Courtesy:  vogue.com



I love everything about this photo.  Can anyone id her coat?


----------



## jula

doloresmia said:


> Love this! Thank you Jula!!!! So nice to have you back.... This thread is not the same without you.







*London* le21ème


----------



## jula

*London: Christine Centenera *stylebistro


----------



## jula

*Miroslava Duma* stylebistro/ collagevintage


----------



## perlerare

As always, Mira and her bag sparkle !


----------



## Serva1

Love Miras little Barenia K


----------



## Rami00

Mira's trench/coat in last pic with constance look is just divine.


----------



## marbella8

perlerare said:


> Mira looks real. I love seeing her Kelly 35 black box return.  Actually I love seeing all of her Hermes bags.
> 
> Chiara looks staged. I love her Mini-Mini Kelly 15, though.



Yes, I agree Perlerare- I love Mira's looks always, she always looks effortlessly casual and chic at the same time. Even if I don't like her outfit, I always like how she pulls it off, I know that kind of doesn't make sense, but she seems to be able to carry off anything she puts on, and I think it is her down-to-earth effortless-looking vibe.


----------



## catsinthebag

marbella8 said:


> Yes, I agree Perlerare- I love Mira's looks always, she always looks effortlessly casual and chic at the same time. Even if I don't like her outfit, I always like how she pulls it off, I know that kind of doesn't make sense, but she seems to be able to carry off anything she puts on, and I think it is her down-to-earth effortless-looking vibe.



I think I know what you mean ... whatever Mira wears, even if it is not to my taste, suits her. It looks like she has selected her own outfits, rather than following trends or having a stylist pick things out for her.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love everything on Mira!!


----------



## marbella8

catsinthebag said:


> I think I know what you mean ... whatever Mira wears, even if it is not to my taste, suits her. It looks like she has selected her own outfits, rather than following trends or having a stylist pick things out for her.



Yes, exactly. She has her own style and carries it off effortlessly and very down-to-earthly. And it all just works. She is definitely unique in her fashion choices, in the best sense of the word.


----------



## Mindi B

It's impressive to me that Mira dresses with contemporary flair, but never looks like she's just chasing trends.  As others just said, she clearly wears what she likes, and that includes using Hermes bags rather than whatever the "bag-of-the-moment" might be.


----------



## jula

*Milan: Anna Dello Russo and Carlotta Oddi* stylebistro


----------



## jula

*Milan* stylebistro


----------



## jula

*Milan: Carlotta Oddi* le21ème/ aloveisblind


----------



## jula

*Milan* grazia.it


----------



## jula

*Mirolsava Duma: London and NYC* aloveisblind


----------



## jula

*London* aloveisblind


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Carlotta Oddi* aloveisblind


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> *NYFW: Carlotta Oddi* aloveisblind


 
she rocks the bohemian look


----------



## marbella8

Mindi B said:


> It's impressive to me that Mira dresses with contemporary flair, but never looks like she's just chasing trends.  As others just said, she clearly wears what she likes, and that includes using Hermes bags rather than whatever the "bag-of-the-moment" might be.



Yes, and I love that she has vintage Kellys, and other vintage H bags in classic colors, rather than having the newest colors and bags from h and other brands (which I am sure she does own as well). I have never been a big fan of going with the trend, just being appropriate for the occasion, and I think that's why I love her style. A lot of those in the spotlight just carry the it bag, in the it color, but that's soooo easy to do, to follow the herds, lol. She does her own thing and looks great. I love that even her hair and makeup are minimal.

What size do you all think her Constance is? I love it


----------



## hclubfan

jula said:


> *Mirolsava Duma: London and NYC* aloveisblind



Jula, once again, thank you so much for posting these great photos!! I absolutely LOVE Mira's outfit in the last photo (the white shirt and jeans are just perfect)!


----------



## jula

hclubfan said:


> Jula, once again, thank you so much for posting these great photos!! I absolutely LOVE Mira's outfit in the last photo (the white shirt and jeans are just perfect)!



 You're welcome!


*NYFW: Christine Centenera* aloveisblind


----------



## jula

*Milan: Viviana Volpicella* vogue/ harpersbazaar


----------



## jula

*Milan/ NYC: Carlotta Oddi* harpersbazaar


----------



## jula

*Milan* popsugar


----------



## jula

*London: Miroslava Duma* nymag


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Micol Sabbadini and Anna dello Russo *nymag


----------



## jula

*NYFW: The Traina sisters after Altuzarra* aloveisblind


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Sarah Harris *nymag


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Michelle Harper* nymag


----------



## jula

*NYFW* aloveisblind/ gastrochic


----------



## jula

*NYC: Kyle Anderson (Marie Claire)* - Deauville (?) gastrochic


----------



## jula

*Milan* gastrochic


----------



## jula

*NYFW* stylenandthecity


----------



## OneMoreDay

jula said:


> *NYFW: Michelle Harper* nymag



So cool!


----------



## OneMoreDay

jula said:


> *London* aloveisblind



Thanks for sharing these great photos! The colours here are so on point! Those Dior boots!


----------



## marbella8

Jula, Jula, Jula- so much lovely European eye candy! These photos for the last-few days that you've posted are so fun to watch. Thank you.

I love seeing all these fashionable women carry vintage pieces, and other beautiful, newer pieces.


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> *NYFW* aloveisblind/ gastrochic



OMG- why doesn't my hair look like that when it has frizz. Hers looks like a sexy mess, mine just looks frizzy, lol! I love the twilly with the open vest. How much I miss living in Europe! Thanks again Jula.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> *NYFW: Michelle Harper* nymag


Wow that combo!


----------



## jula

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for sharing these great photos! The colours here are so on point! Those Dior boots!





marbella8 said:


> Jula, Jula, Jula- so much lovely European eye candy! These photos for the last-few days that you've posted are so fun to watch. Thank you.
> 
> I love seeing all these fashionable women carry vintage pieces, and other beautiful, newer pieces.



 

Milan: Carlotta Oddi aloveisblind/ popsugar


----------



## jula

*Milan* popsugar


----------



## jula

*Milan* popsugar


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Jane Keltner de Valle (Glamour Magazine)* styleandthecity


----------



## jula

*NYFW* styleandthecity


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Milan: Carlotta Oddi aloveisblind/ popsugar



Jula do you know what are those pretty necklaces that Carlotta Oddi and her friend are wearing??


----------



## jula

duna said:


> Jula do you know what are those pretty necklaces that Carlotta Oddi and her friend are wearing??



Jessie Western 
http://www.jessiewestern.com/native-american-jewellery-pendants-necklaces/fetish-necklace/index.html


----------



## **Chanel**

I love looking at all the new pictures!
Thank you for sharing dear *jula*, it's good to have you back .


----------



## ghoztz

jula said:


> *Milan* popsugar



Love the black & yellow contrast!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> *NYFW: Jane Keltner de Valle (Glamour Magazine)* styleandthecity


She's so cool!


----------



## jula

**Chanel** said:


> I love looking at all the new pictures!
> Thank you for sharing dear *jula*, it's good to have you back .



 


*Milan: Elina Halimi* vogue.es


----------



## lulilu

love Milan street style!


----------



## Julide

Who is this lady? I like her combo with the beaded top and the herbag. Unusual.


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Jessie Western
> http://www.jessiewestern.com/native-american-jewellery-pendants-necklaces/fetish-necklace/index.html



Thanks *Jula*, you're the BEST!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jula, loving the newest eye-candy and many thanks. Think that this is my fav thread right now and probably the ONLY one that I consistently read. 

On to the ladies pics ~ have been following Mira for years and after a slight fall from grace she is now right back on track and she shines. Love ADR too! They always look like they are wearing the clothes and not the clothes are wearing them. They both are picture perfect. 

Also loving  Jane Keltner de Valle, she kept it simple and looks amazing. 

Thanks again, Jula!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Julide said:


> Who is this lady? I like her combo with the beaded top and the herbag. Unusual.


Love her dress


----------



## jula

duna said:


> Thanks *Jula*, you're the BEST!!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Jula, loving the newest eye-candy and many thanks. Think that this is my fav thread right now and probably the ONLY one that I consistently read.
> 
> On to the ladies pics ~ have been following Mira for years and after a slight fall from grace she is now right back on track and she shines. Love ADR too! They always look like they are wearing the clothes and not the clothes are wearing them. They both are picture perfect.
> 
> Also loving  Jane Keltner de Valle, she kept it simple and looks amazing.
> 
> Thanks again, Jula!



 Thank you. 


*Milan: Elina Halimi* popsugar/ vogue.es


----------



## jula

*London* wmagazine


----------



## jula

*Milan: Viviana (Fashion Editor, Vogue Nippon)* vogue.fr


----------



## jula

*Milan* aloveisblind


----------



## duna

jula said:


> *Milan: Viviana (Fashion Editor, Vogue Nippon)* vogue.fr



I LOVE Viviana....AND she has my H Orans!!!


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> *NYFW: Carlotta Oddi* aloveisblind


Oh my God I love how she styled her bag!!!!


----------



## Maedi

Thank you, Jula. I love these photos.


----------



## perlerare

Jula, these pics are really fab!


----------



## perlerare

jula said:


> *Milan* aloveisblind



Love this plaid T., or is it a dress ???


----------



## jmen

perlerare said:


> Love this plaid T., or is it a dress ???



It is a dress made of light weight cotton. NAP had the dress last year; such a comfy dress!


----------



## jula

*maedi*, *perlerare*   


*Paris: Christine Centenera* stylebistro/ wmagazine


----------



## jula

*Milan* nssmag


----------



## jula

*London* vogue.fr


----------



## duna

jula said:


> *London* vogue.fr



Strange kelly, croc in front and not on the side panels...??


----------



## hermesBB

duna said:


> Strange kelly, croc in front and not on the side panels...??




I believe it is a tri-leather special edition, with Togo as side panels and box leather for the straps. However, I've only seen it in matte croc not shiny version. Maybe other experts can advise.


----------



## JWiseman

duna said:


> Strange kelly, croc in front and not on the side panels...??



I feel like a saw a photo on the Socialites thread a few months ago? Maybe dSakss has one in Fauve? I can't remember but I know I commented on the photo inquiring about the dual skins and wondering when they were released or offered as an option. I want one! Size 40cm PLEASE!


----------



## perlerare

hermesBB said:


> I believe it is a tri-leather special edition, with Togo as side panels and box leather for the straps. However, I've only seen it in matte croc not shiny version. Maybe other experts can advise.



It is matte. The shiny effect is only from the picture... 
Matte gator, Box leather, Taurillon Clemence. VERY nice combo in my books.


----------



## OneMoreDay

perlerare said:


> It is matte. The shiny effect is only from the picture...
> Matte gator, Box leather, Taurillon Clemence. VERY nice combo in my books.



The photo had me intrigued but the description of the leathers has me swooning!


----------



## hermesBB

perlerare said:


> It is matte. The shiny effect is only from the picture...
> 
> Matte gator, Box leather, Taurillon Clemence. VERY nice combo in my books.




Thanks for clarifying that. I was wondering if there is a shiny gator version...


----------



## alterego

perlerare said:


> It is matte. The shiny effect is only from the picture...
> Matte gator, Box leather, Taurillon Clemence. VERY nice combo in my books.


Oh my God YES!!!!


----------



## jula

Laure Heriard Dubreuil attends the Chloe show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2016 on October 1, 2015 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## perlerare

jula said:


> Laure Heriard Dubreuil attends the Chloe show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2016 on October 1, 2015 in Paris, France. zimbio



Love this pants , indeed.


----------



## sandbag

jula said:


> Laure Heriard Dubreuil attends the Chloe show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2016 on October 1, 2015 in Paris, France. zimbio


I must not be a socialite. Everyone should know (and I know a lot of people) would laugh their a***s off if I showed up in an outfit like that! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Hermesaholic

sandbag said:


> I must not be a socialite. Everyone should know (and I know a lot of people) would laugh their a***s off if I showed up in an outfit like that! :lolots::lolots:




 I don't get it either.......it's practically a clown costume (expensive clown).


----------



## jula

*Paris: Laure Heriard Dubreuil* stylebistro


----------



## perlerare

^^When wrong proportion makes fashion guilty of divagation.
The lovely face, clutch and shoes can't rescue this look.


----------



## dooneybaby

perlerare said:


> ^^When wrong proportion makes fashion guilty of divagation.
> The lovely face, clutch and shoes can't rescue this look.


What's that saying? You should be wearing the clothes. The clothes should not be wearing YOU.


----------



## perlerare

dooneybaby said:


> What's that saying? You should be wearing the clothes. The clothes should not be wearing YOU.



Totally


----------



## Mindi B

jula said:


> Laure Heriard Dubreuil attends the Chloe show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Spring/Summer 2016 on October 1, 2015 in Paris, France. zimbio



And THIS is why I don't try to mix patterns.  When it goes wrong, it goes sooooo wrong.
Still, I am somehow comforted that even the wealthiest among us don't always get it right.  Makes me feel better about my high-low (with emphasis on the low) styling efforts.
And hey, an Hermes bag guarantees there's at least one element of the outfit that works.


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> *maedi*, *perlerare*
> 
> 
> *Paris: Christine Centenera* stylebistro/ wmagazine



Her style is unbelievable. Never tire of seeing what she wears.


----------



## marbella8

perlerare said:


> It is matte. The shiny effect is only from the picture...
> Matte gator, Box leather, Taurillon Clemence. VERY nice combo in my books.



Yes, I also recall reading about it, these bags with non-exotic on the sides, and how the sides might be more durable that way, and a bit more casual. I feel like it was a few months ago in this forum? Do you recall that?


----------



## jula

*Paris* aloveisblind/ harpersbazaar


----------



## jula

*Copenhagen* theurbanspotter


----------



## jula

*Paris: Miroslava Duma* nowfashion


----------



## jula

*Milan* vogue


----------



## juliet827

Sigh...Peony Lim. So gorgeous.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> *Paris* aloveisblind/ harpersbazaar


Euro chic!


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> *Paris* aloveisblind/ harpersbazaar



Jula- thank you for the amazing pictures.

Who is the blonde, I must say, I love her top and pants. Does anyone know who makes them?

Also, who is the brunette, love her style,too.


----------



## perlerare

I kind of like this new thing about mixing the un-mixable. 

All of them.

...as long as the person does not disappear under their outfit.


----------



## Hermesaholic

perlerare said:


> I kind of like this new thing about mixing the un-mixable.
> 
> All of them.
> 
> ...as long as the person does not disappear under their outfit.


I agree ....sort of.  It is as though mixing the unmixeable has become a thing,  in most of these pics it looks contrived to me. Kind of let them eat cake wrapped around an I don't do anything but dress up like a doll ennui. I think back to Sharon Stone at the Oscars in her white blouse and silk skirt. Now that was something.  I love Hi Low mixing myself but I think much of this has lost its meaning. :doggie::doggie:


----------



## jula

marbella8 said:


> Jula- thank you for the amazing pictures.
> 
> Who is the blonde, I must say, I love her top and pants. Does anyone know who makes them?
> 
> Also, who is the brunette, love her style,too.



 

The blonde is Camille Charriere and the lovely brunette is Hedvig Opshaug (she has her own website: the-northernlight.com).


----------



## jula

*Paris: Giovanna Battaglia* wmagazine


----------



## the petite lady

juliet827 said:


> Sigh...Peony Lim. So gorgeous.


Love that dress and bag but I don't think it's a good mix...


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> The blonde is Camille Charriere and the lovely brunette is Hedvig Opshaug (she has her own website: the-northernlight.com).



Thanks so much !


----------



## jula

^
You're welcome. 


*Paris* vogue.fr


----------



## jula

*Paris* aloveisblind


----------



## jula

*Paris: Anna dello Russo and Giovanna Battaglia* aloveisblind


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> *Paris* aloveisblind


She's so cool!


----------



## M0DW4N483

jula said:


> *Paris* aloveisblind




I really like this saddle style.


----------



## tannfran

jula said:


> *Paris* aloveisblind




Stunning passé guide!!


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> *Milan* vogue



Jula love your pics!!

I really like her style a great mix of textures!


----------



## jula

^
Julide  


*Paris: Giovanna Battaglia* popsugar


----------



## jula

*Paris* popsugar


----------



## jula

*Paris: Xenija Sobtschak*/ popsugar/ aloveisblind


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jula said:


> *Paris* popsugar


----------



## jula

*Paris* aloveisblind


----------



## jula

*Paris* vogue.es


----------



## jula

*Paris* popsugar


----------



## hclubfan

jula said:


> *Paris* popsugar



^^^That is beautiful!! But what are those spots I'm seeing on the bag?


----------



## Mindi B

It does look like it was flicked with. . . red wine?  Red ink?  Blood?


----------



## MadMadCat

Mindi B said:


> It does look like it was flicked with. . . red wine?  Red ink?  Blood?



Nail polish?


----------



## juliet827

Mindi B said:


> It does look like it was flicked with. . . red wine?  Red ink?  Blood?



LOL, blood.


----------



## Luxchic77

Suna Vidinli (right), Instagram (buro247turkey)


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> *Paris* harpersbazaar



I love the whole look although could live without the S&M boots with this outfit.


----------



## agneau88

jula said:


> *Paris* vogue.es




The second pic is a Fendi bag with lots of hermes bracelet. Awesome.


----------



## wang.ruby

like those photos....[emoji7]


----------



## wang.ruby

jula said:


> *Paris* harpersbazaar




soooo nice picture.......so nice bag....


----------



## jula

*Paris* aloveisblind


----------



## jula

*Paris: Peony Lim* grazia.it


----------



## jula

*Paris: Elina Halimi* wmagazine


----------



## hclubfan

jula said:


> *Paris: Peony Lim* grazia.it



She looks soooo great here, as always! Love her hair like that too  

Thanks so much for posting these Jula!


----------



## Nikonina

jula said:


> *Paris: Peony Lim* grazia.it




Gorgeous! I am having a girl crush with Peony Lim. Now I need a red twilly and a red lipstick (ok, I can't do red lipstick)


----------



## audreylita

Courtesy Inesdelafressangeofficial on Instagram.


----------



## audreylita

Courtesy New York Times - Bill Cunningham:


----------



## thyme

audreylita said:


> Courtesy New York Times - Bill Cunningham:



what a cool lady!


----------



## LaenaLovely

jula said:


> *Paris: Elina Halimi* wmagazine




This. Whole. Outfit.  Amazing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LaenaLovely said:


> This. Whole. Outfit.  Amazing.




I know!!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Kat.Lee

jula said:


> *Paris: Elina Halimi* wmagazine




This is absolutely out of the world! LOVE IT. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## perlerare

jula said:


> *Paris: Elina Halimi* wmagazine




I am done with the editors battle. And anyway, Duma is always the best. 
Winter white with a gold Hermes bag is a nice combo, though. 

Thanks Jula for all the great pictures.


----------



## juliet827

From Peony Lim's Instagram....


That basket bag!!! What is that????  And the matching bracelet!!


----------



## alterego

jula said:


> *Paris: Xenija Sobtschak*/ popsugar/ aloveisblind


I've seen more unicorns than suede Kellys. Very rare for me to see and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## JWiseman

audreylita said:


> Courtesy New York Times - Bill Cunningham:



Is this a 40cm? Do you think she would let me borrow it? Love the combo


----------



## pretty99

juliet827 said:


> From Peony Lim's Instagram....
> 
> 
> That basket bag!!! What is that????  And the matching bracelet!!



that should be SS16 products


----------



## periogirl28

pretty99 said:


> that should be SS16 products



That reed/ woven CDC looks awfully uncomfortable...


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> That reed/ woven CDC looks awfully uncomfortable...



LOL! I was thinking exactly that!


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> That reed/ woven CDC looks awfully uncomfortable...





xiangxiang0731 said:


> LOL! I was thinking exactly that!


me too!


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> That reed/ woven CDC looks awfully uncomfortable...




They look like it, maybe they will be lined? But I love the bag,


----------



## perlerare

pretty99 said:


> that should be SS16 products



Love the red shoe !


----------



## tinkerbell69

here is another pic from IG ~ it looks quite interesting and I can imagine with Hermes that it is probably comfortable to wear......


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> That reed/ woven CDC looks awfully uncomfortable...





xiangxiang0731 said:


> LOL! I was thinking exactly that!





loves said:


> me too!



Ladies, am so glad to hear your concerns and hopefully this will mean that the picnic style CDC will find it's way to me because I quite love it.


----------



## loves

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, am so glad to hear your concerns and hopefully this will mean that the picnic style CDC will find it's way to me because I quite love it.



i agree it's a great collector's item and very very lovely to look at. i hope it is comfy on you when you get it. let us know


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

loves said:


> i agree it's a great collector's item and very very lovely to look at. i hope it is comfy on you when you get it. let us know



I consider this a Year of India type CDC, either love it or hate it so I completely understand the posts about it. But, I am collector so I MUST have this lol.

My fingers are crossed that one actually arrives in my store where I am first on the WL, *loves*.


----------



## Miffy8

jula said:


> *Paris: Miroslava Duma* nowfashion


Love Mira Duma, love the shapes and contrasts in her outfits . But what size is this Kelly??


----------



## Luxchic77

Suna Vidinli , Instagram (buro247turkey)


----------



## Luxchic77

Miroslava Duma, Instagram


----------



## marbella8

Luxchic77 said:


> Suna Vidinli , Instagram (buro247turkey)
> View attachment 3169863



Great post. Love her bohemIn dress and Constance.


----------



## perlerare

Luxchic77 said:


> Miroslava Duma, Instagram
> View attachment 3169876



Fabulous !


----------



## chausseau

_Tamuna Tsiklauri 
__Ida Dostman             
Sylvie Meis
__Ida Lolo
__Nadine Obolentseva_


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> i agree it's a great collector's item and very very lovely to look at. i hope it is comfy on you when you get it. let us know


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> I consider this a Year of India type CDC, either love it or hate it so I completely understand the posts about it. But, I am collector so I MUST have this lol.
> 
> My fingers are crossed that one actually arrives in my store where I am first on the WL, *loves*.


 
*Vigee*, agree it is a fabulous piece...i think it is actually a cuff no closure and leather lined from recent pics in the rtw thread...

*loves *


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, agree it is a fabulous piece...i think it is actually a cuff no closure and leather lined from recent pics in the rtw thread...
> 
> *loves *




chincac, yes, you are right, it is a cuff. I can definitely confirm that after seeing a pic on ADR's IG. Still, I love it and I'm on the list for it. Good to see you here!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> chincac, yes, you are right, it is a cuff. I can definitely confirm that after seeing a pic on ADR's IG. Still, I love it and I'm on the list for it. Good to see you here!


 
*Vigee*, good to see you too. I think it is cool too and you will definitely rock it for sure


----------



## marbella8

chausseau said:


> _Tamuna Tsiklauri
> __Ida Dostman
> Sylvie Meis
> __Ida Lolo
> __Nadine Obolentseva_



The Red-Retourne Kelly, do you think it is a 25 or 28, so cute! Thanks for the photos chausseau.


----------



## OneMoreDay

chausseau said:


> _Tamuna Tsiklauri
> __Ida Dostman
> Sylvie Meis
> __Ida Lolo
> __Nadine Obolentseva_



Ms Tamuna is terribly, terribly chic.


----------



## thyme

marbella8 said:


> the red-retourne kelly, do you think it is a 25 or 28, so cute! Thanks for the photos chausseau.



25!


----------



## marbella8

chincac said:


> 25!



Thank you! I have to get myself a 25! Those women have some style!


----------



## loves

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, agree it is a fabulous piece...i think it is actually a cuff no closure and leather lined from recent pics in the rtw thread...
> 
> *loves *




Waves back chincac

Good luck vigee




marbella8 said:


> Thank you! I have to get myself a 25! Those women have some style!




I love the 25, good luck and hope one finds you soon


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

loves said:


> Waves back chincac
> 
> Good luck vigee
> 
> 
> I love the 25, good luck and hope one finds you soon



Thanks *loves*! I am first on the "picnic" cuff Wait List so my fingers are crossed. Probably will not see it until mid-Spring but I am patient with all things H.


----------



## chausseau

marbella8 said:


> The Red-Retourne Kelly, do you think it is a 25 or 28, so cute! Thanks for the photos chausseau.



You´re welcome Marbella! I also think it is a 25! I need one too 

_Karina Davtyan _


----------



## Miffy8

Sylvie Meis (presenter in Germany and Holland)


----------



## MadMadCat

the open Kellys make me cringe every single time.


----------



## jmen

MadMadCat said:


> the open Kellys make me cringe every single time.



Ease up a tad as it appears to be fastened at the turn lock just not trussed up.  Agree with you when the purse is left totally opened and just left hanging, makes me cringe.


----------



## MadMadCat

jmen said:


> Ease up a tad as it appears to be fastened at the turn lock just not trussed up.  Agree with you when the purse is left totally opened and just left hanging, makes me cringe.



yes, true! 
Still, it is such a classy bag that I cannot deal with the sloppy open look. My problem, I know


----------



## jmen

MadMadCat said:


> yes, true!
> Still, it is such a classy bag that I cannot deal with the sloppy open look. My problem, I know



I agree when a Kelly is left hanging gaping open it is akin to a sin. If someone loves that look they should carry a Fende peek-a-boo or stick with a birkin.  Am sure tis a pick pocket's delight but not mine or yours. Tis no way to treat a lady!


----------



## perlerare

jmen said:


> I agree when a Kelly is left hanging gaping open it is akin to a sin. If someone loves that look they should carry a Fende peek-a-boo or stick with a birkin.  Am sure tis a pick pocket's delight but not mine or yours. Tis no way to treat a lady!



Actually I have always thought that the Fendi Peek a boo was an evocation of the Kelly worn open


----------



## gracekelly

jmen said:


> I agree when a Kelly is left hanging gaping open it is akin to a sin. If someone loves that look they should carry a Fende peek-a-boo or stick with a birkin.  Am sure tis a pick pocket's delight but not mine or yours. Tis no way to treat a lady!



I have always thought this was the height of idiocy.  Even if you tuck in the Kelly flap and put the belts on the turn key, you have  much more security.  As a social experiment, one of these leave it all open ladies should go to a busy tourist attraction or walk down a crowded big city street during the lunch hour and see how long their wallet stays inside of their bag.



perlerare said:


> Actually I have always thought that the Fendi Peek a boo was an evocation of the Kelly worn open



+1


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chausseau said:


> You´re welcome Marbella! I also think it is a 25! I need one too
> 
> _Karina Davtyan _


Wow so many nice bags


----------



## Miffy8

I have got serious bag envy!!!!!! Karina Davtyan (source: Instagram)


----------



## Mindi B

You know, ordinarily I would not post this comment, but I and others I know have at least as many Hermes bags as does the woman above (I'm assuming that pic represents all or most of her collection).  The point is, _so what_?  That makes me a lucky person, not an admirable one.  I would NEVER post a picture of "all my stuff," especially not with me lounging in the middle.  Admittedly, I don't have anything like this lady's beauty, but again, so what?  What emotion besides envy is that picture supposed to inspire, and when did trying to make others envious become a legitimate goal?
I know I''m old, but sometimes social media is just weird.
Sorry, rant over.  And I know I'm OT.  I'll go get more coffee now.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> You know, ordinarily I would not post this comment, but I and others I know have at least as many Hermes bags as does the woman above (I'm assuming that pic represents all or most of her collection).  The point is, _so what_?  That makes me a lucky person, not an admirable one.  I would NEVER post a picture of "all my stuff," especially not with me lounging in the middle.  Admittedly, I don't have anything like this lady's beauty, but again, so what?  What emotion besides envy is that picture supposed to inspire, and when did trying to make others envious become a legitimate goal?
> I know I''m old, but sometimes social media is just weird.
> Sorry, rant over.  And I know I'm OT.  I'll go get more coffee now.




You're not old Mindi, social media is weird and it's causing all kinds of psychological issues like anxiety and depression in young people. This lady didn't likely pose to show off, she's just an It Girl who gets posed for images that will get more clicks by viewers but yes, many who see it will be jealous or judge her for "excess" 

With social media a picture is not worth 1000 words in my opinion, you can never know the true intent but if you're a cynic like me, this was manufactured to get saved, pinned and labeled #goals by millions of young girls. 

My two cents, we better get back to topic!


----------



## Mindi B

All very good points, MrsO, and you're right--I forget that for many people, social media is a part of (or entirely) their "job" and the goals are not personally-motivated, per se, but about popularity and viewership.  So it's not that different from an actor playing a role, hoping lots of people see the movie.  It's a brave new world.


----------



## duna

Mindi B said:


> You know, ordinarily I would not post this comment, but I and others I know have at least as many Hermes bags as does the woman above (I'm assuming that pic represents all or most of her collection).  The point is, _so what_?  That makes me a lucky person, not an admirable one.  I would NEVER post a picture of "all my stuff," especially not with me lounging in the middle.  Admittedly, I don't have anything like this lady's beauty, but again, so what?  What emotion besides envy is that picture supposed to inspire, and when did trying to make others envious become a legitimate goal?
> I know I''m old, but sometimes social media is just weird.
> Sorry, rant over.  And I know I'm OT.  I'll go get more coffee now.



You know what? I was thinking EXACTLY the same thing! Talk about "nouveau riche"...!


----------



## juliet827

Mindi B said:


> You know, ordinarily I would not post this comment, but I and others I know have at least as many Hermes bags as does the woman above (I'm assuming that pic represents all or most of her collection).  The point is, _so what_?  That makes me a lucky person, not an admirable one.  I would NEVER post a picture of "all my stuff," especially not with me lounging in the middle.  Admittedly, I don't have anything like this lady's beauty, but again, so what?  What emotion besides envy is that picture supposed to inspire, and when did trying to make others envious become a legitimate goal?
> I know I''m old, but sometimes social media is just weird.
> Sorry, rant over.  And I know I'm OT.  I'll go get more coffee now.



I agree, especially with her posed in the middle like this, but I will say that sometime's it's interesting to see a person's collection and the variety of bags they choose...


----------



## sydgirl

Mindi B said:


> You know, ordinarily I would not post this comment, but I and others I know have at least as many Hermes bags as does the woman above (I'm assuming that pic represents all or most of her collection).  The point is, _so what_?  That makes me a lucky person, not an admirable one.  I would NEVER post a picture of "all my stuff," especially not with me lounging in the middle.  Admittedly, I don't have anything like this lady's beauty, but again, so what?  What emotion besides envy is that picture supposed to inspire, and when did trying to make others envious become a legitimate goal?
> I know I''m old, but sometimes social media is just weird.
> Sorry, rant over.  And I know I'm OT.  I'll go get more coffee now.



Agree & well said Mindi &#128079;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mindi B said:


> You know, ordinarily I would not post this comment, but I and others I know have at least as many Hermes bags as does the woman above (I'm assuming that pic represents all or most of her collection).  The point is, _so what_?  That makes me a lucky person, not an admirable one.  I would NEVER post a picture of "all my stuff," especially not with me lounging in the middle.  Admittedly, I don't have anything like this lady's beauty, but again, so what?  What emotion besides envy is that picture supposed to inspire, and when did trying to make others envious become a legitimate goal?
> I know I''m old, but sometimes social media is just weird.
> Sorry, rant over.  And I know I'm OT.  I'll go get more coffee now.




Absolutely agree! Social media or no (and believe me, I am quickly becoming well-versed in social media), it doesn't say very many good things about her.


----------



## Whispercrest

Miffy8 said:


> I have got serious bag envy!!!!!! Karina Davtyan (source: Instagram)
> View attachment 3183405


OOOOOO I love the photo as it has given me a chance to see all those lovely H bags together.  I didn't really give any thought to the young lady and her reasons for lying down surrounded by all her bags.  I'm sure there are lots of ladies who use TPF who could give her a run for her money! .... but choose not to appear in the shot of their bags.

I remember seeing a photo of a staircase full of bags once and I felt the same - a great photo of lots of lovely handbags.

Wouldn't do for us all to be the same I suppose ...


----------



## dooneybaby

Mindi B said:


> You know, ordinarily I would not post this comment, but I and others I know have at least as many Hermes bags as does the woman above (I'm assuming that pic represents all or most of her collection).  The point is, _so what_?  That makes me a lucky person, not an admirable one.  I would NEVER post a picture of "all my stuff," especially not with me lounging in the middle.  Admittedly, I don't have anything like this lady's beauty, but again, so what?  What emotion besides envy is that picture supposed to inspire, and when did trying to make others envious become a legitimate goal?
> I know I''m old, but sometimes social media is just weird.
> Sorry, rant over.  And I know I'm OT.  I'll go get more coffee now.


I know. It's one of those things that I can see doing in private, like rolling around on the floor naked among one's many H silks. Not saying that I do that, course. But I'm not saying I don't do it either. )


----------



## Rami00

dooneybaby said:


> I know. It's one of those things that I can see doing in private, like rolling around on the floor naked among one's many H silks. Not saying that I do that, course. But I'm not saying I don't do it either. )



omg  I totally played that idea in my head.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mindi B said:


> You know, ordinarily I would not post this comment, but I and others I know have at least as many Hermes bags as does the woman above (I'm assuming that pic represents all or most of her collection).  The point is, _so what_?  That makes me a lucky person, not an admirable one.  I would NEVER post a picture of "all my stuff," especially not with me lounging in the middle.  Admittedly, I don't have anything like this lady's beauty, but again, so what?  What emotion besides envy is that picture supposed to inspire, and when did trying to make others envious become a legitimate goal?
> I know I''m old, but sometimes social media is just weird.
> Sorry, rant over.  And I know I'm OT.  I'll go get more coffee now.



+1.  That goes to some of the other ABL and JC in Asia. Obviously they have good security at home.


----------



## Mindi B

dooneybaby said:


> I know. It's one of those things that I can see doing in private, like rolling around on the floor naked among one's many H silks. Not saying that I do that, course. But I'm not saying I don't do it either. )



:lolots:  What happens on tPF stays on tPF!


----------



## audreylita

Mindi B said:


> :lolots:  What happens on tPF stays on tPF!



:lolots:


----------



## werner

audreylita said:


> :lolots:


----------



## Luxchic77

Suna Vidinli, Instagram (Instagram buro247turkey)


----------



## Luxchic77

Miroslava Duma, Instagram


----------



## Baglover121

Luxchic77 said:


> Miroslava Duma, Instagram
> View attachment 3187169




Noooooooo! What is she wearing , it looks like a duvet,


----------



## nadineluv

Baglover121 said:


> Noooooooo! What is she wearing , it looks like a duvet,



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Baglover121 said:


> Noooooooo! What is she wearing , it looks like a duvet,



+1, a duvet, *Baglover*, really! :lolots:


*Mindi*, gotta love your posts!


----------



## juliet827

Baglover121 said:


> Noooooooo! What is she wearing , it looks like a duvet,



Totally a duvet!!! This is one of the first times I've seen her make a (imo) fashion faux pas. She's always so impeccable. But this- eek.


----------



## lulilu

Baglover121 said:


> Noooooooo! What is she wearing , it looks like a duvet,



I kind of iike Mira's coat.  She is dressed in a totally casual look -- trainers, birkin, etc.  It's just a fun look (and I bet comfy lol).  She likes to push the envelope.


----------



## periogirl28

Luxchic77 said:


> Suna Vidinli, Instagram (Instagram buro247turkey)
> View attachment 3187154



I like the Dolce top with the red Constance.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Baglover121 said:


> Noooooooo! What is she wearing , it looks like a duvet,



She was pressed for time, so just rolled out of bed.  What's wrong with that?  :weird:


----------



## Notorious Pink

juliet827 said:


> Totally a duvet!!! This is one of the first times I've seen her make a (imo) fashion faux pas. She's always so impeccable. But this- eek.




Dressed like my great aunt circa 1987. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Baglover121

lulilu said:


> I kind of iike Mira's coat.  She is dressed in a totally casual look -- trainers, birkin, etc.  It's just a fun look (and I bet comfy lol).  She likes to push the envelope.




I like her new look, but this just drowns her, 

I'm sorry to say this but it just reminded me of a Mackenzie child's comforter with kittens print  *runs out of thread*


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Baglover121 said:


> I like her new look, but this just drowns her,
> 
> I'm sorry to say this but it just reminded me of a Mackenzie child's *comforter with kittens print  **runs out of thread*



You may be on to something.  There are little dogs on the rolled back cuff.


----------



## Miffy8

Chiara Ferragni with a Birkin in Etoupe from Vestiaire Collective (also on my wish list)


----------



## Mindi B

I still haven't forgiven her for the Native American headdress photo.


----------



## Baglover121

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> You may be on to something.  There are little dogs on the rolled back cuff.




Jeff koons-esque  puppies? 

Is this neo grunge? Does this genre of style have a name yet?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Miffy8 said:


> Chiara Ferragni with a Birkin in Etoupe from Vestiaire Collective (also on my wish list)
> View attachment 3189040



Perfect. Love this.



Baglover121 said:


> Jeff koons-esque  puppies?
> 
> Is this neo grunge? Does this genre of style have a name yet?





I wasn't kidding about my great aunt....I may have to dig up a photo!
This isn't grunge - it's neo-80s... remember the big sweaters and slouchy socks?? Seriously, all she needs are the big Laura Biagiotti sunglasses and maybe some rubber bracelets. Perhaps she was inspired by a John Hughes film?


----------



## MSO13

Baglover121 said:


> Jeff koons-esque  puppies?
> 
> Is this neo grunge? Does this genre of style have a name yet?





BBC said:


> Perfect. Love this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't kidding about my great aunt....I may have to dig up a photo!
> This isn't grunge - it's neo-80s... remember the big sweaters and slouchy socks?? Seriously, all she needs are the big Laura Biagiotti sunglasses and maybe some rubber bracelets. Perhaps she was inspired by a John Hughes film?



It does have a name, it's called "norm core" and it definitely has a hugely 80's Mom/Aunt vibe. Think white Reeboks, light wash jeans, aviator frames with clear lenses, Member's Only Jackets and this sort of thing. Remember that puffy-ish teal/purple jacket that everyone wore? This reminds me of that except everything she's wearing was probably hugely expensive, not from Burlington Coat Factory. 

Its been big in Brooklyn with the whole Rachel Comey, street style brigade for a while. I'm actually surprised to see Mira as a late adopter of it but it does look comfortable.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen3 said:


> It does have a name, it's called "norm core" and it definitely has a hugely 80's Mom/Aunt vibe. Think white Reeboks, light wash jeans, aviator frames with clear lenses, Member's Only Jackets and this sort of thing. Remember that puffy-ish teal/purple jacket that everyone wore? This reminds me of that except everything she's wearing was probably hugely expensive, not from Burlington Coat Factory.
> 
> 
> 
> Its been big in Brooklyn with the whole Rachel Comey, street style brigade for a while. I'm actually surprised to see Mira as a late adopter of it but it does look comfortable.




I thought norm core was a more self-referential, ironic sort of thing....like jeans and a t-shirt, maybe a baseball cap or ponytail - non-descript, *normal*, not standing out, but being aware that you're dressing normally and not standing out. Like you just stepped out of a J Crew catalog, but with irony.


----------



## MSO13

BBC said:


> I thought norm core was a more self-referential, ironic sort of thing....like jeans and a t-shirt, maybe a baseball cap or ponytail - non-descript, *normal*, not standing out, but being aware that you're dressing normally and not standing out. Like you just stepped out of a J Crew catalog, but with irony.



 that's what the outfit looked like to me, when I read about it in 2014 it had a distinctly 80's vibe to me and yes, it featured a lot of very basic items from mass retailers paired with the occasional high end items but not head to toe mass market though maybe that's what it has become. 
Regardless what you call this, I hope it's an ironic outfit  I did notice all the Russian It Girls were rocking my dad's glasses from 1983 at NYFW this year.


----------



## Baglover121

BBC said:


> Perfect. Love this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't kidding about my great aunt....I may have to dig up a photo!
> This isn't grunge - it's neo-80s... remember the big sweaters and slouchy socks?? Seriously, all she needs are the big Laura Biagiotti sunglasses and maybe some rubber bracelets. Perhaps she was inspired by a John Hughes film?




I was born in the 80s so it's all about  smock dresses and  denim overalls with white frilly collar  shirts for me! 
And mother dressed like Julia sugerbaker from designing women, so the whole young trendy ,  dark side of the 80s past me by, but I see what you mean like all those Molly ringwald movies, but really doesn't work for her,  



MrsOwen3 said:


> It does have a name, it's called "norm core" and it definitely has a hugely 80's Mom/Aunt vibe. Think white Reeboks, light wash jeans, aviator frames with clear lenses, Member's Only Jackets and this sort of thing. Remember that puffy-ish teal/purple jacket that everyone wore? This reminds me of that except everything she's wearing was probably hugely expensive, not from Burlington Coat Factory.
> 
> 
> 
> Its been big in Brooklyn with the whole Rachel Comey, street style brigade for a while. I'm actually surprised to see Mira as a late adopter of it but it does look comfortable.




Yes! Thanks for mentioning Rachel, it's exactly how Mira dresses now, but going from one side of the spectrum to the other in a flash is like a shock to the system, it's entirely not her, it really looks like she took some styling tips from the Olsen twins.


----------



## perlerare

marbella8 said:


> The Red-Retourne Kelly, do you think it is a 25 or 28, so cute! Thanks for the photos chausseau.



It is a 28.
Lovely bag.


----------



## perlerare

Baglover121 said:


> I was born in the 80s so it's all about  smock dresses and  denim overalls with white frilly collar  shirts for me!
> And mother dressed like Julia sugerbaker from designing women, so the whole young trendy ,  dark side of the 80s past me by, but I see what you mean like all those Molly ringwald movies, but really doesn't work for her,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Thanks for mentioning Rachel, it's exactly how Mira dresses now, but going from one side of the spectrum to the other in a flash is like a shock to the system, it's entirely not her, it really looks like she took some styling tips from the Olsen twins.



I think she only took a day OFF


----------



## ladysarah

Mindi B said:


> You know, ordinarily I would not post this comment, but I and others I know have at least as many Hermes bags as does the woman above (I'm assuming that pic represents all or most of her collection).  The point is, _so what_?  That makes me a lucky person, not an admirable one.  I would NEVER post a picture of "all my stuff," especially not with me lounging in the middle.  Admittedly, I don't have anything like this lady's beauty, but again, so what?  What emotion besides envy is that picture supposed to inspire, and when did trying to make others envious become a legitimate goal?
> I know I''m old, but sometimes social media is just weird.
> Sorry, rant over.  And I know I'm OT.  I'll go get more coffee now.


I stumbled upon the photo, and I have to say the emotion it triggered was not envy, it was more like 'oh dear god...'  in fact I may decide to post a photo of myself, reclining amongs all my bags...


----------



## ladysarah

dooneybaby said:


> I know. It's one of those things that I can see doing in private, like rolling around on the floor naked among one's many H silks. Not saying that I do that, course. But I'm not saying I don't do it either. )


Yes! Looking forward to that.


----------



## Mindi B

ladysarah said:


> I stumbled upon the photo, and I have to say the emotion it triggered was not envy, it was more like 'oh dear god...'  in fact I may decide to post a photo of myself, reclining amongs all my bags...



Oh, I completely agree.  I also had a  reaction, not an envious one, but was speculating on the point of the photo, which I presume was not INTENDED to invite derision.  But yes, I say go for it--recline amongst consumer goods and immortalize the moment, everyone!


----------



## dooneybaby

ladysarah said:


> Yes! Looking forward to that.


And the luxurious silk means NO RUG BURNS!


----------



## Baglover121

dooneybaby said:


> And the luxurious silk means NO RUG BURNS!




It's an all rounder! [emoji6]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

perlerare said:


> I think she only took a day OFF



LOL!  That was my thought.  I can't imagine being "on" all the time.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Miffy8 said:


> I have got serious bag envy!!!!!! Karina Davtyan (source: Instagram)
> View attachment 3183405





Mindi B said:


> You know, ordinarily I would not post this comment, but I and others I know have at least as many Hermes bags as does the woman above (I'm assuming that pic represents all or most of her collection).  The point is, _so what_?  That makes me a lucky person, not an admirable one.  I would NEVER post a picture of "all my stuff," especially not with me lounging in the middle.  Admittedly, I don't have anything like this lady's beauty, but again, so what?  What emotion besides envy is that picture supposed to inspire, and when did trying to make others envious become a legitimate goal?
> I know I''m old, but sometimes social media is just weird.
> Sorry, rant over.  And I know I'm OT.  I'll go get more coffee now.



I swear I've seen tPF members post similar pics on here.  Just not lying in the middle of them.  Just sayin'.  :snack:


----------



## Mindi B

Posting here, one knows one is preaching to the choir, so to speak.  That is, here we share because we all enjoy it and "get it."  That said, and with regard to more general Instagramming of the "here is all the stuff I own and you don't" type pics, I stand by my comment.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> Posting here, one knows one is preaching to the choir, so to speak.  That is, here we share because we all enjoy it and "get it."  That said, and with regard to more general Instagramming of the "here is all the stuff I own and you don't" type pics, I stand by my comment.



I agree with you, and wasn't implying anything you've said is wrong.  We DO enjoy these photos here, and I hope people keep posting them!!


----------



## Mindi B

Me, too!  I want to see tPFers writhing in silky piles of scarves!
Er, you know, something like that.
Whatever. 
Never mind.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> Me, too!  I want to see tPFers writhing in silky piles of scarves!
> Er, you know, something like that.
> Whatever.
> Never mind.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen3 said:


> that's what the outfit looked like to me, when I read about it in 2014 it had a distinctly 80's vibe to me and yes, it featured a lot of very basic items from mass retailers paired with the occasional high end items but not head to toe mass market though maybe that's what it has become.
> 
> Regardless what you call this, I hope it's an ironic outfit  I did notice all the Russian It Girls were rocking my dad's glasses from 1983 at NYFW this year.




Agreed! I hope it's ironic, too!!!



Baglover121 said:


> ...but I see what you mean like all those Molly ringwald movies, but really doesn't work for her...




YES!!! [emoji38]


----------



## perlerare

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I swear I've seen tPF members post similar pics on here.  Just not lying in the middle of them.  Just sayin'.  :snack:




Yes right. Back in the years. Thinking of ILML, WB , PBC, etc....Lovely ladies, BTW.


----------



## ladysarah

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I swear I've seen tPF members post similar pics on here.  Just not lying in the middle of them.  Just sayin'.  :snack:



Yes - but you have to admit that the reclining pose really adds a special little something... It reminds me of vintage trophy hunters photos.


----------



## chausseau

_Tatiana Fuks
__Inga Rubenstein
Claudia Galanti
_


----------



## etoupebirkin

perlerare said:


> Yes right. Back in the years. Thinking of ILML, WB , PBC, etc....Lovely ladies, BTW.



 I loved those shots and reveals. I remember one woman who used to post weekly Sunday reveals. They were stunning. The "Stair" shots--with all these wonderful collections arrayed artfully on the steps. And all I could do was "stare".

People are (largely) much more circumspect posting collections in an online environment now. 

I'm not complaining. I love to see the bags, even now. And Claudia Galante's gator Kelly that was just posted. Now that's  P R E T T Y ! ! !


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chausseau said:


> _Tatiana Fuks
> __Inga Rubenstein
> Claudia Galanti
> _


So eye candy


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

chausseau said:


> _Tatiana Fuks
> __Inga Rubenstein
> Claudia Galanti
> _



Eighth photo shows Nicky Hilton-Rothschild, too.


----------



## Miffy8

Chiara Ferragni with the cutest B -  does anyone know which size this is? To die for - ADORABLE [emoji7]


----------



## honhon

Miffy8 said:


> Chiara Ferragni with the cutest B -  does anyone know which size this is? To die for - ADORABLE [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193022


25cm


----------



## Baglover121

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Eighth photo shows Nicky Hilton-Rothschild, too.




Who is that next to her? Can't be Claudia ?!


----------



## Miffy8

honhon said:


> 25cm




Thanks. The B25 seems so small on her!


----------



## chausseau

Baglover121 said:


> Who is that next to her? Can't be Claudia ?!



_Inga Rubenstein_


----------



## Baglover121

chausseau said:


> _Inga Rubenstein_




Thank you!, that is one gorgeous K,


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Miffy8 said:


> Chiara Ferragni with the cutest B -  does anyone know which size this is? To die for - ADORABLE [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193022


She's very good looking girl


----------



## MYH

Miffy8 said:


> Chiara Ferragni with the cutest B -  does anyone know which size this is? To die for - ADORABLE [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193022


It's a shame her chest looks so lumpy because of her bra


----------



## marbella8

chausseau said:


> _Tatiana Fuks
> __Inga Rubenstein
> Claudia Galanti
> _



Thanks chausseau! Always giving us beautiful shots of beautiful bags !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chausseau said:


> _Tatiana Fuks
> __Inga Rubenstein
> Claudia Galanti
> _



*chausseau*, a huge thanks for all of the eye-candy, gorgeous! 



MYH said:


> *It's a shame her chest looks so lumpy because of her bra*



+1. *MYH*, funny, that is the first thing that popped into my head when I saw this pic.


----------



## Bagzzonly

chausseau said:


> _Tatiana Fuks
> __Inga Rubenstein
> Claudia Galanti
> _



Wow. So many beautiful Kelly pochettes!


----------



## chausseau

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chausseau*, a huge thanks for all of the eye-candy, gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> marbella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks chausseau! Always giving us beautiful shots of beautiful bags !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :salute: You´re welcome!
> 
> Oksana Gaysinsky
> _Alla Verber
> __Svetlana Bondarchuk _
Click to expand...


----------



## Baglover121

Can someone identify the green Kelly in the picture before the last? Is it vert pelouse?


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## alterego

chausseau said:


> _Tatiana Fuks
> __Inga Rubenstein
> Claudia Galanti
> _


Can someone please tell me what size Nicky is carrying? Thanks y'all!


----------



## birkinglover

Kelly 28cm


----------



## Luxchic77

Suna Vidinli (2nd from right), Instagram


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks again ladies for posting these great pics ~ what struck me today was the DIVERSITY with which these women wore their H. Truly inspiring!


----------



## butterfly 86

View attachment 3198995


----------



## periogirl28

butterfly 86 said:


> View attachment 3198993
> 
> View attachment 3198994
> 
> View attachment 3198995
> 
> View attachment 3198996



Thank you for posting, lots of eye candy, H and otherwise!


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## Notorious Pink

WHAT IS THIS COAT???? I must have it!!!


----------



## audreylita

BBC said:


> View attachment 3201103
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THIS COAT???? I must have it!!!



Looks like lavender mink.  I have a bomber by Michael Kors in the same color.


----------



## crazyforbag

BBC said:


> View attachment 3201103
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THIS COAT???? I must have it!!!


 


what color is her Kelly? 
I love her Kelly and that mimk is gorgeous!


----------



## simplepurse

chausseau said:


> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *chausseau*, a huge thanks for all of the eye-candy, gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> :salute: You´re welcome!
> 
> Oksana Gaysinsky
> _Alla Verber
> __Svetlana Bondarchuk _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell the name of the red backpack?
Click to expand...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

simplepurse said:


> chausseau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell the name of the red backpack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny red backpack is too adorable for words, would love to know the designer too. It reminds me of LV for some reason.
Click to expand...


----------



## Baglover121

simplepurse said:


> chausseau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell the name of the red backpack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it an Ado? Very similar to the the Kelly danse, with no handles,
Click to expand...


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## Perfect Day

BBC said:


> View attachment 3201103
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THIS COAT???? I must have it!!!



Mink isn't it? Not sure who designs


----------



## perlerare

Baglover121 said:


> Isn't it an Ado? Very similar to the the Kelly danse, with no handles,



Kellyado. Le monde Hermes 1996.


----------



## Baglover121

perlerare said:


> Kellyado. Le monde Hermes 1996.




They really did some amazing variations of the kelly back then! 
Still longing for the danse to make a come back!


----------



## perlerare

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The tiny red backpack is too adorable for words, would love to know the designer too. It reminds me of LV for some reason.





perlerare said:


> Kellyado. Le monde Hermes 1996.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

perlerare said:


>



Your knowledge of H is encyclopedia worthy, *perlerare*! Thanks.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

perlerare said:


> Kellyado. Le monde Hermes 1996.


Classic


----------



## eagle1002us

Baglover121 said:


> Can someone identify the green Kelly in the picture before the last? Is it vert pelouse?


 
could be canopy.


----------



## eagle1002us

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chausseau*, a huge thanks for all of the eye-candy, gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> +1. *MYH*, funny, that is the first thing that popped into my head when I saw this pic.


 


Me too.  Clingy knit.


----------



## **Chanel**

crazyforbag said:


> what color is her Kelly?
> I love her Kelly and that mimk is gorgeous!



Looks like Etoupe with ghw to me .


----------



## crazyforbag

**Chanel** said:


> Looks like Etoupe with ghw to me .




thank you for confirming!! I wasn't sure if it was Etoupe or taupe.


----------



## **Chanel**

crazyforbag said:


> thank you for confirming!! I wasn't sure if it was Etoupe or taupe.



Taupe has tonal stitching while Etoupe has the typical white contrast stitching .
Beautiful bag btw. I always loved Etoupe.


----------



## Prada_Princess

@marialitti IG


----------



## Blue Rain

Prada_Princess said:


> @marialitti IG




That croc B really completes her sexy look.


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## hclubfan

butterfly 86 said:


> View attachment 3212918



If I could fly like this, I wouldn't loathe flying so much!!  Great photo butterfly!


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## Prada_Princess

Blue Rain said:


> That croc B really completes her sexy look.



I thought so too!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

butterfly 86 said:


> View attachment 3212918


Love this shot


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## Miss Al

butterfly 86, thanks for sharing all the eye candy.


----------



## jula

Muhamed Hadid and his girlfriend Shiva Safai spotted in LA (December 12) dailymail


----------



## Perfect Day

@bilib44 - Instagram


----------



## purseinsanity

crazyforbag said:


> what color is her Kelly?
> I love her Kelly and that mimk is gorgeous!



Etoupe


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma buro247


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## Baglover121

butterfly 86 said:


> View attachment 3224531




[emoji7] what size is it? 20?


----------



## bababebi

Baglover121 said:


> [emoji7] what size is it? 20?



It is a 15cm Kelly.


----------



## Baglover121

bababebi said:


> It is a 15cm Kelly.




 Thanks, 
It's gorgeous,


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner and Nancy C. Rogers pictured on holiday in St. Barts. dailymail


----------



## jula

Kris Jenner and Nancy C. Rogers out shopping in St. Barts dailymail


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Never thought I would state this but Kris looks great and Nancy's B is quite lovely too.


----------



## Miss Al

vigeelebrun said:


> ^ never thought i would state this but kris looks great and nancy's b is quite lovely too.


 
+1


----------



## Perfect Day

@la_fashionelle who I guess qualifies as a 'socialite'

In fur and H &#128149;


----------



## etoupebirkin

jula said:


> Miroslava Duma buro247


I love everything about this outfit! Can anyone ID her dress?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

butterfly 86 said:


> View attachment 3224531


OMG I'm going to faint


----------



## jula

etoupebirkin said:


> I love everything about this outfit! Can anyone ID her dress?



Max Mara, like the coat. 
http://de.maxmara.com/p-1326015906004-albano-hellgrau


----------



## Notorious Pink

jula said:


> Max Mara, like the coat.
> 
> http://de.maxmara.com/p-1326015906004-albano-hellgrau




Thank you! That was bothering me...it was on the tip of my brain!!!


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> Kris Jenner and Nancy C. Rogers pictured on holiday in St. Barts. dailymail



Sorry to be off topic but does anyone know who makes the coverall Kris is wearing?


----------



## jula

Suzie said:


> Sorry to be off topic but does anyone know who makes the coverall Kris is wearing?



Melissa Odabash
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418048&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446805051&R=845527064889&P_name=Melissa+Odabash&N=4294909836+306418048&bmUID=l7DZV3q&site_refer=AFF001&mid=37410&siteID=8_btisdd0hQ-F2bXCvd0MjBJlBIRyiIgDw


----------



## Mindi B

Once again, JULA KNOWS ERRTHANG!


----------



## butterfly 86

Xenia Sobchak


----------



## jmen

butterfly 86 said:


> Xenia Sobchak
> 
> View attachment 3232510



Holy skittles batman I can see through clothes. . .


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jmen said:


> Holy skittles batman I can see through clothes. . .



Looks like grandma's underpinnings!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jmen said:


> Holy skittles batman I can see through clothes. . .





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Looks like grandma's underpinnings!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

butterfly 86 said:


> Xenia Sobchak
> 
> View attachment 3232510



Ouch!


----------



## Luxchic77

Suna Vidinli, Instagram


----------



## ari

jmen said:


> Holy skittles batman I can see through clothes. . .





chkpfbeliever said:


>


----------



## butterfly 86

Victoria Bonya


----------



## chausseau

Peony Lim​


----------



## Notorious Pink

[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chausseau said:


> Peony Lim​



Peony is just too cute. I've a Rouge H box Kelly but never can carry the way like her.  Thanks *chausseau* for the photos. Very refreshing start for my Friday.


----------



## Birdonce

chausseau said:


> Peony Lim​



What size would you guess her Constance is?


----------



## luxe

24cm


----------



## gracekelly

butterfly 86 said:


> Xenia Sobchak
> 
> View attachment 3232510



I have always wondered how some of these people qualify as "socialites."  Most of them look like kept women aka girlfriends of rich men or they have rich fathers.  Even calling them models is a stretch.


----------



## Baglover121

chkpfbeliever said:


> Peony is just too cute. I've a Rouge H box Kelly but never can carry the way like her.  Thanks *chausseau* for the photos. Very refreshing start for my Friday.




So true,


----------



## Croisette7

butterfly 86 said:


> Xenia Sobchak
> 
> View attachment 3232510


Faux pas?


----------



## ebonyone

That dress is sheer there is no way she couldn't tell it is see through. Trying to be stylish looking foolish.


----------



## Hermesaholic

gracekelly said:


> I have always wondered how some of these people qualify as "socialites."  Most of them look like kept women aka girlfriends of rich men or they have rich fathers.  Even calling them models is a stretch.


----------



## jula

*Princess Maria-Olympia of Greece and Denmark* instagram


----------



## duna

gracekelly said:


> I have always wondered how some of these people qualify as "socialites."  Most of them look like kept women aka girlfriends of rich men or they have rich fathers.  Even calling them models is a stretch.



 Well said GK!!!!


----------



## jula

*Maya Wyh* whattowear


----------



## jula

*Paulina Gretzky* instagram


----------



## HPassion

Too cute


----------



## luckylove

jula said:


> *Paulina Gretzky* instagram



Love this!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> I have always wondered how some of these people qualify as "socialites."  Most of them look like kept women aka girlfriends of rich men or they have rich fathers.  Even calling them models is a stretch.




Exactly.


----------



## mundodabolsa

gracekelly said:


> I have always wondered how some of these people qualify as "socialites."  Most of them look like kept women aka girlfriends of rich men or they have rich fathers.  Even calling them models is a stretch.



Most of them don't qualify.  It's just there is no thread for "rich, beautiful girls who dress well and carry Hermes," so this is the default catch-all thread for anyone who's not a celebrity or Asian. 

The bag eye candy is great regardless!


----------



## jula

mundodabolsa said:


> *Most of them don't qualify.  It's just there is no thread for "rich, beautiful girls who dress well and carry Hermes," so this is the default catch-all thread for anyone who's not a celebrity or Asian. *
> 
> The bag eye candy is great regardless!



Too true. 


*Caroline* pardonmyobsession


----------



## carabelli888

chausseau said:


> Peony Lim​



Peony has beautiful hair.


----------



## jula

*New York City* purseblog (Vlad )


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> *Maya Wyh* whattowear


Seeing the trend of swinging kellys with the flap open makes me hesitant to buy vintage in the future...


----------



## jula

harpersbazaar


----------



## gracekelly

Monceau said:


> Seeing the trend of swinging kellys with the flap open makes me hesitant to buy vintage in the future...



It does nothing for the life of the bag, that is for sure.  To me, the entire looks is "please take my wallet and anything else in my bag"

Love the entire look of the girl in the winter white pantsuit.  Her dry cleaner must be on stand-by.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jula said:


> harpersbazaar




Dying over the white outfit. Wish I could find out the details! [emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## Dany_37

But does it really matter where your money comes from to be labeled a socialite?!? If you are on the social scene, and in certain circles (high society and fashion society) isn't that a socialite?? I didn't think being a socialite had anything to do with how you make your money.


----------



## Baglover121

Dany_37 said:


> But does it really matter where your money comes from to be labeled a socialite?!? If you are on the social scene, and in certain circles (high society and fashion society) isn't that a socialite?? I didn't think being a socialite had anything to do with how you make your money.




Yes and no, you need more than money to be socialite say  in NYC or London, you need family background, good connections, the whole lot, Lauren santo Domingo is a good example, she has it all, 

in Some Eastern European countries, socialites are sometimes (models or reality TV hosts, even if their careers are very brief)wives and girlfriends of wealthy men, they   become famous via Instagram, not social scene, hence all these lovely photos ,, 


Anyway I enjoy all these pics too, keep them coming!


----------



## Dany_37

Baglover121 said:


> Yes and no, you need more than money to be socialite say  in NYC or London, you need family background, good connections, the whole lot, Lauren santo Domingo is a good example, she has it all,
> 
> in Some Eastern European countries, socialites are sometimes (models or reality TV hosts, even if their careers are very brief)wives and girlfriends of wealthy men, they   become famous via Instagram, not social scene, hence all these lovely photos ,,
> 
> 
> Anyway I enjoy all these pics too, keep them coming!



I guess the term "socialite" has really evolved in the 21st century for the most part.  I think of the younger New York social scene now such as Genevieve Jones,Olivia Palermo and the like, who for the most part don't have all that far reaching family lineage and aristocracy, just popularity by association. 
But anyway, all of the pics are glorious and for the most part, their style is impeccable!


----------



## Luxchic77

Chiara Ferragni, Instagram


----------



## Baglover121

I really love her Kelly croc,


----------



## jula

BBC said:


> Dying over the white outfit. Wish I could find out the details! [emoji120]&#65533;&#65533;



Here's a full length picture of Elina Halimi (pinterest) The top and pants are by Stella McCartney.


----------



## gracekelly

Luxchic77 said:


> Chiara Ferragni, Instagram
> View attachment 3238047
> 
> View attachment 3238048
> 
> View attachment 3238049
> 
> View attachment 3238050
> 
> View attachment 3238051



Oh the Fendi bag strap on the orange Kelly!  Love that!


----------



## atomic110

Luxchic77 said:


> Chiara Ferragni, Instagram
> View attachment 3238047
> 
> View attachment 3238048
> 
> View attachment 3238049
> 
> View attachment 3238050
> 
> View attachment 3238051


Love her casual chic style ! I'm drooling over her collection too


----------



## **Chanel**

gracekelly said:


> Oh the Fendi bag strap on the orange Kelly!  Love that!



You and me both. There's a very cool one with studs on the Fendi website right now and I was really tempted to get one. Decided against it at the end as I am not sure if it would be too funky for me with all the studs . Now I am patiently waiting until my H. canvas strap finally arrives :tumbleweed:.


----------



## gracekelly

**Chanel** said:


> You and me both. There's a very cool one with studs on the Fendi website right now and I was really tempted to get one. Decided against it at the end as I am not sure if it would be too funky for me with all the studs . Now I am patiently waiting until my H. canvas strap finally arrives :tumbleweed:.



I'm not waitin' and I'm not even orderin' a canvas from H for my rouge box Kelly.  I am going to get a Fendi, but I just have not decided which one.  Too many choices!  Love the one with the multicolor stones.


----------



## wantitneedit

jula said:


> Here's a full length picture of Elina Halimi (pinterest) The top and pants are by Stella McCartney.



Wow.  Except for the open kelly.  But mostly because of her gorgeous, blonde curly hair!!! love it!!!


----------



## Luxchic77

Miroslava Duma, Instagram


----------



## Baglover121

Luxchic77 said:


> Miroslava Duma, Instagram
> View attachment 3238756




Is that vert fonce? Please somebody help????


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## hclubfan

butterfly 86 said:


> View attachment 3238940
> 
> View attachment 3238941
> 
> View attachment 3238942



Oooh, I love everything about the outfit in photo #1  Thanks for posting butterfly 86!


----------



## **Chanel**

gracekelly said:


> I'm not waitin' and I'm not even orderin' a canvas from H for my rouge box Kelly.  I am going to get a Fendi, but I just have not decided which one.  Too many choices!  Love the one with the multicolor stones.



Lol, I completely understand. Even special order bags arrive faster at H. than those canvas straps . 
If you like python, I think the pink python would look lovely with your Kelly too :
http://www.fendi.com/nl/strap-you-interchangeable-pink-python-skin-shoulder-strap/p-8AV07760LF096X
Have fun shopping, I am very curious to hear which one you will pick at the end .


----------



## marbella8

hclubfan said:


> Oooh, I love everything about the outfit in photo #1  Thanks for posting butterfly 86!





**Chanel** said:


> Lol, I completely understand. Even special order bags arrive faster at H. than those canvas straps .
> If you like python, I think the pink python would look lovely with your Kelly too :
> http://www.fendi.com/nl/strap-you-interchangeable-pink-python-skin-shoulder-strap/p-8AV07760LF096X
> Have fun shopping, I am very curious to hear which one you will pick at the end .



I saw a Valentino bag the other day on a lady, and the strap was funky as well, looked on neimans, and they sell it, but it is more expensive than the Fendi or an Hermes.

I love these funky straps especially with vintage Kellys, I think there is a photo of Petra Ecclestone on here wearing one.


----------



## **Chanel**

butterfly 86 said:


> View attachment 3238940
> 
> View attachment 3238941
> 
> View attachment 3238942



Wow, picture #1 ! Pure elegance, love love love the total look !



marbella8 said:


> I saw a Valentino bag the other day on a lady, and the strap was funky as well, looked on neimans, and they sell it, but it is more expensive than the Fendi or an Hermes.
> 
> I love these funky straps especially with vintage Kellys, I think there is a photo of Petra Ecclestone on here wearing one.



Funky strap is still available on the European Valentino site too. It's more expensive indeed, but on the other hand, it does add something special to any outfit.
Gah, I should stop talking about it before I enable myself again .
I am going to do a search for the Petra Ecclestone picture though....just curious to see the funky strap 'in action' .


----------



## gracekelly

Luxchic77 said:


> Miroslava Duma, Instagram
> View attachment 3238756



New Year Resolutions for Mira:  Close up that bag! And stop wearing your blanket, you can do better than that


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> New Year Resolutions for Mira:  Close up that bag! And stop wearing your blanket, you can do better than that




I've noticed this a lot recently,not just Mira but many more , maybe it gives an edge to the bag,? Looks less conservative perhaps ,


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## butterfly 86

**Chanel** said:


> Wow, picture #1 ! Pure elegance, love love love the total look !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funky strap is still available on the European Valentino site too. It's more expensive indeed, but on the other hand, it does add something special to any outfit.
> 
> Gah, I should stop talking about it before I enable myself again .
> 
> I am going to do a search for the Petra Ecclestone picture though....just curious to see the funky strap 'in action' .




If you find the pic please post here


----------



## MSO13

butterfly 86 said:


> View attachment 3239162



You post such great finds Butterfly! Could you include either their name or IG name/image credit so we can look them up? It's so helpful for googling and I love finding new people to follow!

Thank you!!


----------



## **Chanel**

butterfly 86 said:


> If you find the pic please post here



I only found the first picture, but that's not Fendi, that's a Valentino butterfly strap. I did not find a pic of her with a Fendi strap so far.
There are some pictures of Fendi straps in this thread though:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/fendi-strap-you-on-hermes-bags-929025-5.html

Second (non Hermès) picture is Oliva Palermo with funky white Fendi strap and last one (also non Hermès) is Jessica Alba with the black version.


----------



## perlerare

**Chanel** said:


> Wow, picture #1 ! Pure elegance, love love love the total look !
> 
> 
> 
> Funky strap is still available on the European Valentino site too. It's more expensive indeed, but on the other hand, it does add something special to any outfit.
> Gah, I should stop talking about it before I enable myself again .
> I am going to do a search for the Petra Ecclestone picture though....just curious to see the funky strap 'in action' .



I have bought the Valentino strap. Because I wanted to give it a try

Bad news : It doubles the wight of my Kelly. The pieces of hardware are so chunky  and heavy.... 
I can't use it. Although I liked very much the look of the canevas part.


----------



## butterfly 86

**Chanel** said:


> I only found the first picture, but that's not Fendi, that's a Valentino butterfly strap. I did not find a pic of her with a Fendi strap so far.
> 
> There are some pictures of Fendi straps in this thread though:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/fendi-strap-you-on-hermes-bags-929025-5.html
> 
> 
> 
> Second (non Hermès) picture is Oliva Palermo with funky white Fendi strap and last one (also non Hermès) is Jessica Alba with the black version.




Thanks, love them all


----------



## butterfly 86

MrsOwen3 said:


> You post such great finds Butterfly! Could you include either their name or IG name/image credit so we can look them up? It's so helpful for googling and I love finding new people to follow!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




You're right, sorry. This girl is annaromanova_ on ig.


----------



## Luxchic77

Chiara Ferragni, Instagram


----------



## **Chanel**

perlerare said:


> I have bought the Valentino strap. Because I wanted to give it a try
> 
> Bad news : It doubles the wight of my Kelly. The pieces of hardware are so chunky  and heavy....
> I can't use it. Although I liked very much the look of the canevas part.



Oh no, I am sorry to hear that. I was considering the Valentino butterfly strap myself (butterflies have a special meaning to me). 
But after reading your post, I won't get one as I definitely don't want to double the weight of my H. bags...they are heavy enough without strap already .

Thank you for sharing .


----------



## marbella8

perlerare said:


> I have bought the Valentino strap. Because I wanted to give it a try
> 
> Bad news : It doubles the wight of my Kelly. The pieces of hardware are so chunky  and heavy....
> I can't use it. Although I liked very much the look of the canevas part.



Thanks Perlerare, that's great to know. I like my bags lightweight.


----------



## marbella8

BBC said:


> View attachment 3201103
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THIS COAT???? I must have it!!!



Do you think her bag is Etain or étoupe? Looks darker than étoupe, but could be the photo?
I know there was some discussion that it might be taupe, but i have seen taupe in real life, and this looks more gray?


----------



## atomic110

**Chanel** said:


> I only found the first picture, but that's not Fendi, that's a Valentino butterfly strap. I did not find a pic of her with a Fendi strap so far.
> There are some pictures of Fendi straps in this thread though:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/fendi-strap-you-on-hermes-bags-929025-5.html
> 
> Second (non Hermès) picture is Oliva Palermo with funky white Fendi strap and last one (also non Hermès) is Jessica Alba with the black version.


Thanks for sharing it! The more I see these straps the more I love them! I'm going to check it out now, don't think I will wait for H strap to arrive because it seen taking it's own sweet time to deliver...


----------



## atomic110

perlerare said:


> I have bought the Valentino strap. Because I wanted to give it a try
> 
> Bad news : It doubles the wight of my Kelly. The pieces of hardware are so chunky  and heavy....
> I can't use it. Although I liked very much the look of the canevas part.


 Great to know  that! So Fendi strap is lighter and better then? Sorry  for off topic but really wanted  to know it


----------



## marbella8

audreylita said:


> Courtesy New York Times - Bill Cunningham:



Is this graphite (for the bag color?)
Also, based on the price and heaviness of the Valentino strap, these Kelly Amazone straps look preferable. Hmmmm....


----------



## marbella8

**Chanel** said:


> Wow, picture #1 ! Pure elegance, love love love the total look !
> 
> 
> 
> Funky strap is still available on the European Valentino site too. It's more expensive indeed, but on the other hand, it does add something special to any outfit.
> Gah, I should stop talking about it before I enable myself again .
> I am going to do a search for the Petra Ecclestone picture though....just curious to see the funky strap 'in action' .



The photos of Petra are in the "Stars and Public Figures" thread, see post 2965, and I only found it, because I remembere I posted a response to Jula's photo about the strap (2968)


----------



## **Chanel**

marbella8 said:


> Do you think her bag is Etain or étoupe? Looks darker than étoupe, but could be the photo?
> I know there was some discussion that it might be taupe, but i have seen taupe in real life, and this looks more gray?



This looks like Etoupe to me with the typical white contrast stitching .



marbella8 said:


> Is this graphite (for the bag color?)
> Also, based on the price and heaviness of the Valentino strap, these Kelly Amazone straps look preferable. Hmmmm....



Tough one...It's either Graphite or Etain Amazone Kelly. Hope they experts can answer your question. I know for sure there was an Etain Amazone Kelly, not sure if there was also a Graphite Amazone Kelly. In the pic it looks quite dark, like Graphite, but could be the lighting of course.



marbella8 said:


> The photos of Petra are in the "Stars and Public Figures" thread, see post 2965, and I only found it, because I remembere I posted a response to Jula's photo about the strap (2968)



Yes, I did see that picture and re-posted it a few posts back. It's a Valentino strap.
Someone said they saw a picture of her with a Fendi strap, but I think that person probably thought the Valentino strap was Fendi too as I could not find a pic of Petra and a Fendi strap.
Only the Valentino .


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## Notorious Pink

marbella8 said:


> Do you think her bag is Etain or étoupe? Looks darker than étoupe, but could be the photo?
> I know there was some discussion that it might be taupe, but i have seen taupe in real life, and this looks more gray?




Etoupe. I am sitting right to my etoupe and it matches. [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## marbella8

BBC said:


> Etoupe. I am sitting right to my etoupe and it matches. [emoji106]&#127996;



Thank you. That Étoupe is such a chameleon! Looks lovely. I am hoping to find an étoupe Kelly 28 with ghw one day )))))))))

Back to topic- I am loving the hair and tiny Kelly in the latest photo that was posted, beautiful!


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## Suzie

Luxchic77 said:


> Chiara Ferragni, Instagram
> View attachment 3239900



Love this coat, any ID?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Suzie said:


> Love this coat, any ID?




Hi Suzie! On an Instagram post from 2 weeks ago she ID'ed it as an Eaves (brand) coat from Revolve Clothing. HTH!


----------



## Suzie

Pazdzernika said:


> Hi Suzie! On an Instagram post from 2 weeks ago she ID'ed it as an Eaves (brand) coat from Revolve Clothing. HTH!



Thank you, looks like it's sold out.


----------



## Hermesaholic

gracekelly said:


> I'm not waitin' and I'm not even orderin' a canvas from H for my rouge box Kelly.  I am going to get a Fendi, but I just have not decided which one.  Too many choices!  Love the one with the multicolor stones.


Where can you buy these straps??  I love them,


----------



## Miss Al

Hermesaholic said:


> Where can you buy these straps??  I love them,




Fendi has all these nice straps.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Miss Al said:


> Fendi has all these nice straps.


Novel idea...LOL. I googles it and found them.


----------



## Luxchic77

Suna Vidinli, Instagram


----------



## marbella8

Luxchic77 said:


> Suna Vidinli, Instagram
> View attachment 3247870



Her dress is so cute!


----------



## periogirl28

marbella8 said:


> Her dress is so cute!



Is it Valentino?


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> Is it Valentino?



Not sure, but I know Valentino did great-lace dresses in the recent past.


----------



## Baglover121

It's either Valentino or dolce, they  both do lace dresses, but this particular colour is very much Valentino


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> It's either Valentino or dolce, they  both do lace dresses, but this particular colour is very much Valentino



Yes it looks familiar.


----------



## jula

*Paris: Clara Cornet and Laure Hériard-Dubreuil* vogue


----------



## LOUKPEACH

marbella8 said:


> Her dress is so cute!


couldn't agree more


----------



## jula

Heiner Kamps and his wife Ella Kamps during the Hahnenkamm race on January 23, 2016 in Kitzbuehel, Austria. zimbio


----------



## audreylita

Courtesy Bill Cunningham and the New York Times


----------



## hclubfan

audreylita said:


> Courtesy Bill Cunningham and the New York Times



Funny how each of these women are on theme with their coats, but also happen to be toting H bags. LOVE Bill Cunningham...thanks for posting these audreylita


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

audreylita said:


> Courtesy Bill Cunningham and the New York Times



Thank you for posting these pictures.   I love Bill Cunningham.

My condolences about your dog.  (((((  Twinkie   )))))


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Courtesy Bill Cunningham and the New York Times



Love these pics and thanks for sharing them, *audreylita*. 

ADR just bought a TF leopard coat that is amazing and am lusting after it.


----------



## jula

*Milan: Viviana Volpicella* (Ex-Libirs Bandana) aloveisblind


----------



## jula

*Milan* aloveisblind


----------



## simone72

Roxy Sowlaty CDC anyone know the color? TIA


----------



## livethelake

simone72 said:


> Roxy Sowlaty CDC anyone know the color? TIA



Looks like bleu saphir to me


----------



## simone72

livethelake said:


> Looks like bleu saphir to me


Thank you


----------



## marbella8

audreylita said:


> Courtesy Bill Cunningham and the New York Times



What size do you suppose her Bolide is, a 31 or 35, and is it a MOU?
Sorry for the loss of Twinkie


----------



## livethelake

simone72 said:


> Thank you



Welcome


----------



## butterfly 86




----------



## jula

*Paris Haute Couture Week* vogue.es


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^ That is just breathtaking!!!!


----------



## JWiseman

jula said:


> *Paris Haute Couture Week* vogue.es



Stunning!!!


----------



## honhon

^^^ just love the colour, texture, and style


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> *Paris Haute Couture Week* vogue.es



Oh my! Simply breathtaking.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> *Paris Haute Couture Week* vogue.es



Wowza, *jula* ~ that pic is inspirational, thanks!


----------



## Luvquality

Julia, you always capture what appears to be effortless style! Beautiful!


----------



## simone72

jula said:


> *Paris Haute Couture Week* vogue.es


Sublime!!!


----------



## simone72

Roxy Sowlaty new Birkin in glycee or Rose Sakura? Is it a size 30?


----------



## simone72

Another pic


----------



## simone72

Last one of Roxy Sowlaty ( Rich Kids of Beverly Hills )


----------



## sleepykitten

simone72 said:


> Another pic



Looks like rose sakura in swift size 25


----------



## simone72

sleepykitten said:


> Looks like rose sakura in swift size 25



Thank you drooling over it !!


----------



## honhon

sleepykitten said:


> looks like rose sakura in swift size 25


+1


----------



## TankerToad

simone72 said:


> Last one of Roxy Sowlaty ( Rich Kids of Beverly Hills )



Sakura I think 
Glycine is dusky - more flat


----------



## Luxchic77

Chiara Ferragni, Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Chiara Ferragni, Instagram


----------



## jula

*New York Fashion Week: Ada Kokosar* harpersbazaar


----------



## jula

*New York Fashion Week* wwd


----------



## jula

New York Fashion Week: Shala Monroque vogue


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> *New York Fashion Week* wwd



thank you *jula*. 

what a lovely pic..haven't seen a decent one for awhile. the ladies are fashionable feminine classy...sad to say but sooo rare nowadays!


----------



## carrera993

chincac said:


> thank you *jula*.
> 
> what a lovely pic..haven't seen a decent one for awhile. the ladies are fashionable feminine classy...sad to say but sooo rare nowadays!



+1 
Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## jula

chincac said:


> thank you *jula*.
> 
> what a lovely pic..haven't seen a decent one for awhile. the ladies are fashionable feminine classy...sad to say but sooo rare nowadays!





carrera993 said:


> +1
> Beautiful. Thank you.



  


*NYFW: Chiara Ferragni* popsugar


----------



## crazyforbag

jula said:


> *NYFW: Chiara Ferragni* popsugar




Very cute super mini Kelly but it is too small, it's like she is carrying a coin purse = P


----------



## Mindi B

Is her sweater Kenzo?


----------



## Mindi B

Never mind, it's Gucci, and I can't afford it anyway.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> *NYFW: Chiara Ferragni* popsugar



That's a teeny one!!  I agree it's too small, but perhaps would work with a cross body strap instead of hand held.


----------



## etoupebirkin

jula said:


> New York Fashion Week: Shala Monroque vogue



I just love this. Casual, warm and chic!


----------



## MarvelGirl

etoupebirkin said:


> I just love this. Casual, warm and chic!



Me too! Shayla always looks so youthful and happy!


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> New York Fashion Week: Shala Monroque vogue


Love Shala, she always has an amazing easygoing vibe.


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> *NYFW: Chiara Ferragni* popsugar


That Kelly- Does anyone remember Shrinky Dinks?
opposite of Shala, trying too hard here.


----------



## Birdonce

Monceau said:


> That Kelly- Does anyone remember Shrinky Dinks?
> opposite of Shala, trying too hard here.




This exactly. I unfollowed her on Instagram; became cringey. That is a bag charm, not a bag.


----------



## duna

jula said:


> New York Fashion Week: Shala Monroque vogue





etoupebirkin said:


> I just love this. Casual, warm and chic!



ITA, my favourite so far!!


----------



## jula

*NYFW* wwd


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^Sometimes I really don't know what to think about street style.


----------



## Mindi B

I know what you mean, Vigee.  It's less about style and more about LOOK AT MEEEEEEEE.  Not the same thing.


----------



## yoshi b

jula said:


> *NYFW* wwd


 

 Reminiscent of Big Bird


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> *NYFW* collagevintage





jula said:


> *NYFW* wwd



If I dressed like either of these, I'm sure no one would take my picture for a fashion story, nor would I want them to.


----------



## hedgwin99

I think there is a fine line for people attending NYFW to dress for street style screaming look at me! Or tasteful street style that is elegant n classy.&#129300;


----------



## wilmi

jula said:


> *NYFW* wwd





Oh.....I think this is a fun Outfit.  I like it.  I would not be comfortable wearing it.  But looking at it makes me smile.


----------



## jula

*NYFW: Jo Ellison* le21ème


----------



## Birdonce

wilmi said:


> Oh.....I think this is a fun Outfit.  I like it.  I would not be comfortable wearing it.  But looking at it makes me smile.




Me too. That's what I kind of like about fashion week - the craziness, the envelope pushing. It's fashion as art instead of just fashion, which is fun.


----------



## CookyMonster

yoshi b said:


> Reminiscent of Big Bird



You nailed it!


----------



## marbella8

Mindi B said:


> I know what you mean, Vigee.  It's less about style and more about LOOK AT MEEEEEEEE.  Not the same thing.



Once again, well said.  I just saw some photos of another fashion week, and most of the street-style photos were things I'd be embarassed to wear, but it gets people noticed and thus photographed.


----------



## Mindi B

Birdonce said:


> Me too. That's what I kind of like about fashion week - the craziness, the envelope pushing. It's fashion as art instead of just fashion, which is fun.



I do see your point.  And I admit, while I don't "like" a lot of what I see at current Fashion Weeks, I do recognize the creative exuberance of many of the ensembles. . . and in general, I will always champion more freedom to choose over less.  So, while I don't like the "look at me" part, the "scr*w the rules" part is okay with me.  Maybe I'm just jealous that I am not brave enough to indulge my own sartorial craziness any more!


----------



## Mindi B

marbella8 said:


> Once again, well said.  I just saw some photos of another fashion week, and most of the street-style photos were things I'd be embarassed to wear, but it gets people noticed and thus photographed.



The street style stars I appreciate the most (Peony Lim, Miroslava Duma) are the ones who make current trends their own.  Someone like Anna Dello Russo too often seems to allow the head-to-toe designer looks to wear her.  But I think this is her deliberate choice--it just doesn't work for me.  I admire those who can take a designer piece and make it work within their own unique style.  And I'm off-topic again.  Sorry.


----------



## Strut

Jay Strut + Hermes 32cm Kelly
SAKS Toronto Queen Street Opening
February 2016


----------



## jula

*New York Fashion Week* le-21ème


----------



## jula

*New York Fashion Week: Vanessa Traina* vogue


----------



## jula

*New York Fashion Week: Laure Hériard-Dubreuil* vogue


----------



## honhon

jula said:


> *New York Fashion Week: Vanessa Traina* vogue


oooooohhhhh so very perfect, everything


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> *New York Fashion Week: Vanessa Traina* vogue



She has such great style!


----------



## jula

*Paris* tommyton


----------



## jula

*Paris* pinterest


----------



## jula

*NYFW* collagevintage


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> *Paris* tommyton



That garden party!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Enjoy seeing these pics!


----------



## OneMoreDay

jula said:


> *Paris* tommyton



The Roulis is beautiful. But that Garden Party is out of this world.


----------



## wilmi

jula said:


> *Paris* tommyton



Thank you, Jula!!  Lovely pictures!  More......Please!!


----------



## jula

^



*London* harpersbazaar


----------



## jula

*London: Erica Pelosini* popsugar


----------



## Mindi B

I LOVE London street style.  There is such a strong individual, eccentric (in the best way) vibe.  Love the way a Kelly is styled COMPLETELY differently by these two ladies!


----------



## sydgirl

jula said:


> *London: Erica Pelosini* popsugar



Those heels look awfully uncomfortable...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sydgirl said:


> Those heels look awfully uncomfortable...



How about these?  







:back2topic:


----------



## marbella8

Mindi B said:


> I LOVE London street style.  There is such a strong individual, eccentric (in the best way) vibe.  Love the way a Kelly is styled COMPLETELY differently by these two ladies!



Yes, they both look stunning!


----------



## wilmi

Milan Fashion Week Diego Zuko


----------



## wilmi

harpers diego zuko


----------



## jula

*Milan Fashion Week* popsugar


----------



## jula

*Milan: Viviana Volpicella* popusgar/ harpersbazaar - Ex-Libirs Bandana


----------



## jula

*Milan Fashion Week: Miroslava Duma* collagevintage/ popsugar


----------



## jula

*Milan: Giovanna Battaglia* popsugar/ styledumonde


----------



## jula

*Milan: Patricia Manfield* harpersbazaar


----------



## jula

*Milan* le21ème


----------



## periogirl28

jula said:


> *Milan* le21ème



Nice idea, Valentino strap I believe, on that Berline? As always, thanks for posting all these Jula!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

periogirl28 said:


> Nice idea, Valentino strap I believe, on that Berline? As always, thanks for posting all these Jula!




Fendi strap


----------



## periogirl28

mad_for_chanel said:


> Fendi strap



Oops sorry.


----------



## Baglover121

jula said:


> *Milan Fashion Week: Miroslava Duma* collagevintage/ popsugar




Just love this look


----------



## jula

*Milan: Elina Halimi* - Eperon d'Or theimpression/hermes


----------



## jula

periogirl28 said:


> Nice idea, Valentino strap I believe, on that Berline? As always, thanks for posting all these Jula!



 


*Milan: Viviana Volpicella* vogue


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> *Milan: Viviana Volpicella* vogue



JulaFor the amazing pics!!  I feel like there is a secret club with these bandanas...I wonder if I can become a member


----------



## jula

Julide said:


> JulaFor the amazing pics!!  I feel like there is a secret club with these bandanas...I wonder if I can become a member



 Yeah, I think they all got a memo before Fashion Week 


*Milan: Patricia Manfield* - Peuple du Vent Tilly Bandana harpersbazaar/ nssmag


----------



## jula

*Milan: Giovanna Battaglia* - Zebra Pegasus GM CW15 stylecaster/ hermes


----------



## jula

*Milan* stylecaster


----------



## eagle1002us

jula said:


> *Milan Fashion Week: Miroslava Duma* collagevintage/ popsugar


 


Unbelievably tiny feet.


----------



## eagle1002us

jula said:


> *Milan: Viviana Volpicella* popusgar/ harpersbazaar - Ex-Libirs Bandana


 
Those strappy brown sandals look great on her feet but ooooohhh!!  Walking on those cobblestones in those sandals!!!


----------



## marbella8

jula said:


> *Milan* stylecaster


Loving this look!


----------



## jula

*Milan: Giovanna Battaglia and Viviana Volpicella* nymag/ popsugar


----------



## Monceau

jula said:


> *Milan* stylecaster


I wasn't a fan of these embroidered straps but I do think this Valentino version is fun for summer.
This color combo would work with everything.


----------



## duna

jula said:


> *Milan: Giovanna Battaglia and Viviana Volpicella* nymag/ popsugar



I so don't like these short flared trousers/jeans which seem to be the rage at the moment: it looks like one has grown out of them!


----------



## Suzie

jula said:


> *Milan: Giovanna Battaglia* - Zebra Pegasus GM CW15 stylecaster/ hermes



I love the way she tied this, so effortless. Beautiful shawl.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jula said:


> *Milan: Giovanna Battaglia and Viviana Volpicella* nymag/ popsugar




Looks like they're ready for the AbFab reunion!


----------



## Baglover121

BBC said:


> Looks like they're ready for the AbFab reunion!




[emoji23] can totally see Edina rocking that furry coat and beret ensemble


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> *Milan: Giovanna Battaglia and Viviana Volpicella* nymag/ popsugar



They must be expecting a flood.


----------



## marbella8

duna said:


> I so don't like these short flared trousers/jeans which seem to be the rage at the moment: it looks like one has grown out of them!



Yes, I couldn't agree more. I have a pair like that, which at my short height, I decided had to be given away, after numerous attempts to make them work


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma attends the Chloe show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2016/2017 on March 3, 2016 in Paris, France. zimbio/ theimperession/ collagevintage


----------



## Mindi B

If those shoes are mules, HOW does she keep them on her feet, ESPECIALLY with SOCKS?!  I know, off-topic, but honestly, I would be flinging those things into the street, hitting bicyclists, breaking shop windows. . . .


----------



## duna

Mindi B said:


> If those shoes are mules, HOW does she keep them on her feet, ESPECIALLY with SOCKS?!  I know, off-topic, but honestly, I would be flinging those things into the street, hitting bicyclists, breaking shop windows. . . .



LOL, yes, hideous!!!


----------



## Mindi B

It's not that I think mules are necessarily ugly--I just canNOT walk in them!  There is something wrong with my gait, I guess, but they come off my feet at the most inopportune moments. . . .


----------



## Hermesaholic

Miroslava doesnt quite do it anymore.  The bag looks terrible with that get up.  She looks like she has her grandmother's clothes on over her jeans.  Her shoes look like orthopedic walking sandals an old man would wear in a bathhouse-- but with heels.  And with socks! I


----------



## chicinthecity777

jula said:


> Miroslava Duma attends the Chloe show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2016/2017 on March 3, 2016 in Paris, France. zimbio/ theimperession/ collagevintage



Mmm...not feeling this setup. The bag is cute though.


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^Those shoes are Gucci and I actually really like them...just not with socks and that get up! LOL!


----------



## jula

*Paris: Elina Halimi* theimpression


----------



## Mindi B

I know I will be in the minority, but I LOVE that destroyed (or should I say, "deconstructed") sweater.  Who makes it?


----------



## duna

Mindi B said:


> *It's not that I think mules are necessarily ugly-*-I just canNOT walk in them!  There is something wrong with my gait, I guess, but they come off my feet at the most inopportune moments. . . .



Neither do I, but these ARE ugly, even if they're Gucci!


----------



## wilmi

Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Miroslava Duma attends the Chloe show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2016/2017 on March 3, 2016 in Paris, France. zimbio/ theimperession/ collagevintage



I actually like the plain t-shirt, the coat, and the belt.  The socks and shoes would look better in the trash bin.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> I know I will be in the minority, but I LOVE that destroyed (or should I say, "deconstructed") sweater.  *Who makes it?*



Her dog.


----------



## megt10

Mindi B said:


> If those shoes are mules, HOW does she keep them on her feet, ESPECIALLY with SOCKS?!  I know, off-topic, but honestly, I would be flinging those things into the street, hitting bicyclists, breaking shop windows. . . .


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Her dog.



Too funny!! I actually like the sweater too. It reminds me of something Chanel did several years ago.


----------



## Mindi B

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Her dog.



So, you love it as much as I do, then?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> So, you love it as much as I do, then?



It's fabulous!!  A beautiful chew toy.

But we shouldn't laugh.  A bear may have mauled her on the way to the fashion show.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

And it would make an excellent gift.  It's a chew toy with sleeves!!


----------



## Mindi B

I have been on the destroyed bandwagon since before it was a bandwagon.  Distressed jeans, sweaters, tees, you name it.  Don't know why, but I like 'em.  Perhaps I should smear myself with honey.  "Here, beary, beary, beary. . . ."


----------



## Baglover121

MarvelGirl said:


> ^^Those shoes are Gucci and I actually really like them...just not with socks and that get up! LOL!




I get the feeling that Gucci sent out these mules and those other flat horsebit slippers to all the famous bloggers ,editors , socialites  at fashion weeks, everyone is wearing them!


----------



## duna

Baglover121 said:


> I get the feeling that Gucci sent out these mules and those other flat horsebit slippers to all the famous bloggers ,editors , socialites  at fashion weeks, everyone is wearing them!



I wouldn't be surprised......and they will be the only ones wearing them!!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Baglover121 said:


> I get the feeling that Gucci sent out these mules and those other flat horsebit slippers to all the famous bloggers ,editors , socialites  at fashion weeks, everyone is wearing them!



LOL! Everyone IS wearing them! Not sure if they sent them to all but they do follow with the trend/look of the season. I first saw them in Barcelona in January and thought they were cute and very retro. I will grab a pair when they go on sale. Ha! 



duna said:


> I wouldn't be surprised......and they will be the only ones wearing them!!!!



LOL! I can tell how much you dislike them, duna! And Mira's unfortunate styling of them isn't helping win you over (with the socks and all).


----------



## Hermesaholic

duna said:


> I wouldn't be surprised......and they will be the only ones wearing them!!!!


agreed:  the Emperor's new mules....


----------



## Notorious Pink

jula said:


> Miroslava Duma attends the Chloe show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2016/2017 on March 3, 2016 in Paris, France. zimbio/ theimperession/ collagevintage




Good heavens! WHY is she wearing my husband's dress socks with those shoes?


----------



## Notorious Pink

wilmi said:


> Paris Fashion Week.




LOVE LOVE LOVE the second look. I even love her smile!


----------



## Baglover121

Hermesaholic said:


> agreed:  the Emperor's new mules....




Im my late teens and early twenties, those Tom ford for Gucci mules were all the rage, along with those cropped  appliqué bootlegs jeans anyone remember them? So I've been there and done that so I'm not feeling them second time around! 
Some fashion trends should never be resurrected,


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Miroslava Duma attends the Chloe show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2016/2017 on March 3, 2016 in Paris, France. zimbio/ theimperession/ collagevintage



Okay ladies, this outfit is a mess IMO but I would take the Chloe leopard coat sans belt ~ I am seeing them everywhere this season and for F/W. 

Those fugly mules ~ if that's what we want to call them ~ with socks, color me crazy but the look is ridic.

*Mindi*, love the white distressed sweater too.


----------



## jula

Mindi B said:


> I know I will be in the minority, but I LOVE that destroyed (or should I say, "deconstructed") sweater.  Who makes it?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay ladies, this outfit is a mess IMO but I would take the Chloe leopard coat sans belt ~ I am seeing them everywhere this season and for F/W.
> 
> Those fugly mules ~ if that's what we want to call them ~ with socks, color me crazy but the look is ridic.
> 
> *Mindi*, love the white distressed sweater too.




Beaufille (Fall/ Winter 2016). Elina picked that sweater right of the runway in NYC.


----------



## jula

*Paris* vogue.it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Beaufille (Fall/ Winter 2016). Elina picked that sweater right of the runway in NYC.



*jula*, you can ID anything, thanks!!!


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, jula!  I WANT IT.
And I'm absolutely sure I can't afford it.
And won't be able to find it.
Sigh.
Back to topic.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jula said:


> Beaufille (Fall/ Winter 2016). Elina picked that sweater right of the runway in NYC.



It's defective.  I hope she kept the receipt.


----------



## marbella8

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's defective.  I hope she kept the receipt.



I almost passed out laughing!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilmi

Gucci sandals..... socks.....


----------



## duna

wilmi said:


> Gucci sandals..... socks.....



OMG obviously these must be the rage now......they remind me of what cleaning ladies wore in the 50s/60s in my neck of the woods!! I'm obviously too old to appreciate this fashion!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

wilmi said:


> Gucci sandals..... socks.....




There are so many things wrong here, the shoe situation is the least of my concerns! I adore the gorgeous bag, but Im pretty sure the girl on the left really just wants to make a few adjustments, if you know what I'm saying. &#128580;&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## duna

BBC said:


> There are so many things wrong here, the shoe situation is the least of my concerns! I adore the gorgeous bag, but Im pretty sure the girl on the left really just wants to make a few adjustments, if you know what I'm saying. &#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;



You're right, I hadn't even noticed the girl on the right, I was too chocked by the one on the left, lol!


----------



## simone72

wilmi said:


> Gucci sandals..... socks.....


That bag is the perfect shade of pink


----------



## Baglover121

simone72 said:


> That bag is the perfect shade of pink




I think it's rose dragee,


----------



## Baglover121

wilmi said:


> Gucci sandals..... socks.....




It's freezing in Paris, I seriously have no idea how the can keep a nonchalant appearance


----------



## wilmi

Berlin FW


----------



## sydgirl

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's defective.  I hope she kept the receipt.



&#128514; too funny!


----------



## Mindi B

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's defective.  I hope she kept the receipt.



Now, I don't want to jump to conclusions, and I certainly may be reading into this, but I THINK, PERHAPS, Hermes Nuttynut, that you don't like that deconstructed sweater as much as I do.  
So, I won't be seeing you in line at Beaufille next season?


----------



## Hermesaholic

duna said:


> OMG obviously these must be the rage now......they remind me of what cleaning ladies wore in the 50s/60s in my neck of the woods!! I'm obviously too old to appreciate this fashion!!


little emperors bleating everywhere...........


----------



## gracekelly

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's defective.  I hope she kept the receipt.



It looks like the crochet project of a six year old.  No likey.



duna said:


> OMG obviously these must be the rage now......they remind me of what cleaning ladies wore in the 50s/60s in my neck of the woods!! I'm obviously too old to appreciate this fashion!!




I think this is a look that hearkens back to WWII when socks were worn because nylons were so scarce.  Miuccia Prada started this about 5? years ago and I didn't like it then and on her it was horrible.


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula*, you can ID anything, thanks!!!





Mindi B said:


> Thank you, jula!  I WANT IT.
> And I'm absolutely sure I can't afford it.
> And won't be able to find it.
> Sigh.
> Back to topic.



You're more than welcome! 
*Mindi*, their website lists their stockists. You might want to keep an eye on that. 



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's defective.  I hope she kept the receipt.



Pretty certain she didn't pay for it 


*Paris: Vanessa Traina* collagevintage


----------



## Mindi B

Will do, jula!    At least I know a few tPFers who won't be fighting me over it.


----------



## Nymf

wilmi said:


> Gucci sandals..... socks.....


Is this Sara mannei boruc, wag?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mindi B said:


> Now, I don't want to jump to conclusions, and I certainly may be reading into this, but I THINK, PERHAPS, Hermes Nuttynut, that you don't like that deconstructed sweater as much as I do.  So, I won't be seeing you in line at Beaufille next season?



Nope. Won't be seeing me there.



gracekelly said:


> It looks like the crochet project of a six year old.


 
It doesn't look *THAT* good!!



jula said:


> Pretty certain she didn't pay for it



*jula*, I'm sure you're right!!


----------



## gracekelly

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Nope. Won't be seeing me there.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look *THAT* good!!
> 
> 
> 
> *jula*, I'm sure you're right!!



You're right!  I couldn't even crochet when I was six and I still would have done better than this.

Just because it is free, doesn't mean you have to wear it.


----------



## wilmi

Nymf said:


> Is this Sara mannei boruc, wag?




yes.  according to her instagram.  what does wag mean?


----------



## jula

^
WAG: *W*ife *a*nd *g*irlfriend of a footballer (or pro athlete)



gracekelly said:


> You're right!  I couldn't even crochet when I was six and I still would have done better than this.
> 
> *Just because it is free, doesn't mean you have to wear it*.



You're absolutely right. But different strokes for different folks, and wouldn't it be utterly boring if we all dressed and looked the same?


*Milan* nymag


----------



## jula

Paris - Hermes Front Row: Nicol Raidman, Melissa George, Michael Coste (Hermes, external relations), Monica Rose, Danielle Steel, Marjorie Harvey and Kris Jenner instagram


----------



## honhon

jula said:


> ^
> WAG: *W*ife *a*nd *g*irlfriend of a footballer (or pro athlete)
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right. But different strokes for different folks, and wouldn't it be utterly boring if we all dressed and looked the same?
> 
> 
> *Milan* nymag


love her style in blue suede


----------



## duna

jula said:


> Paris - Hermes Front Row: Nicol Raidman, Melissa George, Michael Coste (Hermes, external relations), Monica Rose, Danielle Steel, Marjorie Harvey and Kris Jenner instagram



Yikes, I've never heard of any of these people except for KJ.......


----------



## wilmi

jula said:


> *Paris: Elina Halimi* theimpression



That mirror is fabulous!!  Is that always there (wherever they are...) or just for FW?


----------



## wilmi

jula said:


> New York Fashion Week: Shala Monroque vogue



This is my favourite picture of this fashion season.  If anyone cared...
Thank you, Jula!


----------



## Mindi B

I'm sorry I took the thread off-topic re the controversial sweater.  May I now stipulate, after more than half-a-dozen posts mocking the sweater (and, by extension, my taste), that some posters find it hideous?  Duly noted.  If anyone really feels the need to revisit its repugnancy, please feel free to PM me and address their contempt to me directly.  Again, sorry for the inadvertent veer off-topic, and now back to Hermes!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

duna said:


> Yikes, I've never heard of any of these people except for KJ.......



Danielle Steel writes romance novels.  I rather enjoy them.


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> I'm sorry I took the thread off-topic re the controversial sweater.  May I now stipulate, after more than half-a-dozen posts mocking the sweater (and, by extension, my taste), that some posters find it hideous?  Duly noted.  If anyone really feels the need to revisit its repugnancy, please feel free to PM me and address their contempt to me directly.  Again, sorry for the inadvertent veer off-topic, and now back to Hermes!



Just one more post....I LOVE this sweater. Thank goodness for different strokes


----------



## Giuliana

wilmi said:


> This is my favourite picture of this fashion season.  If anyone cared...
> 
> Thank you, Jula!




I agree! The sheen on the Kelly is beautiful and she pulls off the short pants and socks look better than the others that have been posted


----------



## duna

wilmi said:


> This is my favourite picture of this fashion season.  If anyone cared...
> Thank you, Jula!



Mine too!!


----------



## dharma

wilmi said:


> This is my favourite picture of this fashion season.  If anyone cared...
> Thank you, Jula!



It is such a great shot! Agree, thank you Jula!  I especially love that she was photographed frequently in this coat last winter. It makes me happy that she loves it so and doesn't look at her wardrobe as "disposable" after one season. I would treasure that coat for years


----------



## beekmanhill

duna said:


> Yikes, I've never heard of any of these people except for KJ.......



Danielle Steele has written a gazillion popular novels and is extremely wealthy as a result.  She is the mother of the Traina sisters.


----------



## gracekelly

Mindi B said:


> I'm sorry I took the thread off-topic re the controversial sweater.  May I now stipulate, after more than half-a-dozen posts mocking the sweater (and, by extension, my taste), that some posters find it hideous?  Duly noted.  If anyone really feels the need to revisit its repugnancy, please feel free to PM me and *address their contempt to me directly.*  Again, sorry for the inadvertent veer off-topic, and now back to Hermes!



I hope you are kidding.  Liking it or not has nothing to do with you or your personal taste.  If we all liked the same things, it would be pretty boring and thank goodness, you are never boring!!!



wilmi said:


> This is my favourite picture of this fashion season.  If anyone cared...
> Thank you, Jula!



TIA.  For once a picture of a woman dressed for the weather which was pretty cold.  I'm sure she felt a lot more comfortable than the women with the holes in their clothing and/or bare legs.  Perfect choice of handbag!


----------



## etoupebirkin

wilmi said:


> This is my favourite picture of this fashion season.  If anyone cared...
> Thank you, Jula!



When this was first posted on this thread, I said I loved this look and I still do. She styled it perfectly. She's wearing these wonderful items naturallyan expression of her mood and personality. She looks comfortable and happy. Plus she has a fantastic smile.

I do LOVE that coat!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

duna said:


> You're right, I hadn't even noticed the girl on the right, I was too chocked by the one on the left, lol!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermesaholic said:


> Miroslava doesnt quite do it anymore.  The bag looks terrible with that get up.  She looks like she has her grandmother's clothes on over her jeans.  Her shoes look like orthopedic walking sandals an old man would wear in a bathhouse-- but with heels.  And with socks! I



+1. I've tears coming down my cheeks after reading yours.


----------



## jula

*Paris: Miroslava Duma* zimbio/ collagevintage - Lady 70 pumps


----------



## jula

*Paris* livingly


----------



## hclubfan

jula said:


> *Paris: Miroslava Duma* zimbio/ collagevintage - Lady 70 pumps



Oh I love everything about this outfit!  Thanks Jula!


----------



## Baglover121

jula said:


> *Paris* livingly




So wrong on so many levels, l


----------



## Baglover121

jula said:


> *Paris: Miroslava Duma* zimbio/ collagevintage - Lady 70 pumps




Is the jacket celine?


----------



## jula

*hclubfan* 



Baglover121 said:


> Is the jacket celine?



 Spring 2016


*New York* photoariano


----------



## Baglover121

jula said:


> *hclubfan*
> 
> 
> 
> Spring 2016
> 
> 
> *New York* photoariano




Thanks jula [emoji253],


----------



## duna

jula said:


> *Paris: Miroslava Duma* zimbio/ collagevintage - Lady 70 pumps



Can anyone ID her shoes?? TIA

Oops, I just saw "Lady 70", so I guess they're H right???


----------



## jula

duna said:


> Can anyone ID her shoes?? TIA
> 
> Oops, I just saw "Lady 70", so I guess they're H right???



 http://germany.hermes.com/frauen/schuhe/escarpins/lady-70/configurable-product-z-womenshoes-lady-70-78838.html


----------



## duna

jula said:


> http://germany.hermes.com/frauen/schuhe/escarpins/lady-70/configurable-product-z-womenshoes-lady-70-78838.html



VERY nice, thanks Jula dear


----------



## OneMoreDay

duna said:


> Yikes, I've never heard of any of these people except for KJ.......



Melissa George is an Australian actress. I first saw her on ALIAS.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Haven't been here in an age, so here goes: 



jula said:


> Paris - Hermes Front Row: Nicol Raidman, Melissa George, Michael Coste (Hermes, external relations), Monica Rose, Danielle Steel, Marjorie Harvey and Kris Jenner instagram



Have heard of at least more than half of THESE PEOPLE and maybe that's a bad thing?
Just read a post on IG:
Great Minds Discuss Ideas
Average Minds Discuss Events
Small Minds Discuss People 

Oopsy, I better step up my game!



wilmi said:


> This is my favourite picture of this fashion season.  If anyone cared...
> Thank you, Jula!



Love this outfit and her expression is so carefree! Thanks, *jula*. 



Mindi B said:


> I'm sorry I took the thread off-topic re the controversial sweater.  May I now stipulate, after more than half-a-dozen posts mocking the sweater (and, by extension, my taste), that some posters find it hideous?  Duly noted.  If anyone really feels the need to revisit its repugnancy, please feel free to PM me and address their contempt to me directly.  Again, sorry for the inadvertent veer off-topic, and now back to Hermes!



*Mindi*, you know that I LOVE that white distressed sweater, now if we could only find it.


----------



## gmel

jula said:


> *Paris* livingly



jula - please help - who makes this outfit? Loving these pants...They are pants right??


----------



## jula

gmel said:


> jula - please help - who makes this outfit? Loving these pants...They are pants right??



No, I am afraid it's a skirt (Valentino). Sorry. 
http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat/valentino-embroidered-tulle-skirt_173-84023422-KB3RA1500RR/?previewAttribute=Black&previewSize=8&_$ja=tsid:32619%7Cprd:202819&cm_mmc=AFFIL-_-AWIN-_-202819-_-0RpXOIXA500&awc=3539_1458057714_7ca2cc2a2c84042eac1a11f21317ccc5&utm_source=Affiliates&utm_medium=202819&utm_term=na&utm_content=na&utm_campaign=na


----------



## gracekelly

jula said:


> *Paris: Miroslava Duma* zimbio/ collagevintage - Lady 70 pumps



Really like the shoes.  On the whole, I find Mira to be wearing fairly boring outfits considering what she does and how photo-followed she is, especially for fashion week.  She could be going to the grocery store in this outfit.


----------



## jula

Miroslava Duma in Tokyo harpersbazaarjapan


----------



## jula

Sylvie Hubac and Sylvie Robert and Simon Delestre and Michel Robert and Axel Dumas before the Prix Hermes Sellier CSI5 jumping event on day one of the Saut Hermes on March 18, 2016 in Paris, France. getty


----------



## butterfly 86

Could someone tell me what does the red charm represent? Is it a fin or something horse-related that I don't recognize?  

 Adelya Bakhtiyarova


----------



## butterfly 86

...


----------



## Meta

butterfly 86 said:


> Could someone tell me what does the red charm represent? Is it a fin or something horse-related that I don't recognize?
> 
> Adelya Bakhtiyarova



It's a diving fin/flipper


----------



## butterfly 86

weN84 said:


> It's a diving fin/flipper




Thank you  is it still available? What is it called? I can't seem to find it anywhere that's why I thought it was something else, not a fin.


----------



## Meta

butterfly 86 said:


> Thank you  is it still available? What is it called? I can't seem to find it anywhere that's why I thought it was something else, not a fin.


It's a bag charm from petit H, so there isn't a name for it.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miroslava Duma on IG.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> Miroslava Duma on IG.



Okay, I have to admit that I love this pic! Thanks, *OneMoreDay*.


----------



## Baglover121

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, I have to admit that I love this pic! Thanks, *OneMoreDay*.




Me too, the Cape, the bag, background , so beautiful


----------



## OneMoreDay

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, I have to admit that I love this pic! Thanks, *OneMoreDay*.





Baglover121 said:


> Me too, the Cape, the bag, background , so beautiful



It's a lovely shot. She's celebrating Orthodox Easter.


----------



## NatLV

duna said:


> OMG obviously these must be the rage now......they remind me of what cleaning ladies wore in the 50s/60s in my neck of the woods!! I'm obviously too old to appreciate this fashion!!


your comment made me laugh ))))))))


----------



## NatLV

Hermesaholic said:


> Miroslava doesnt quite do it anymore.  The bag looks terrible with that get up.  She looks like she has her grandmother's clothes on over her jeans.  Her shoes look like orthopedic walking sandals an old man would wear in a bathhouse-- but with heels.  And with socks! I


lmao :lolots:


----------



## NatLV

juliet827 said:


> I agree, especially with her posed in the middle like this, but I will say that sometime's it's interesting to see a person's collection and the variety of bags they choose...


I agree with you. While the pose and the display scream "look at me" and which is off putting, I am personally interested in pictures with a gazillion of bags - I look to see the choices of colors, brands, leathers.. and sometimes it gives me an idea of what I want..  and it is interesting to see the build up - from older models to new ones.


----------



## wilmi

I do miss Fashion Week Pics, these have probably been posted already....


----------



## chausseau

Finally i can post again without an error!
So here we go:
Caroline Stanbury


----------



## ManilaMama

It must be nice to be sooo rich! [emoji33]


----------



## Rouge H

Thanks for sharing, love Carolyn and her collection is amazing'


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love, love, love Caroline's closet, but not so sure about the way she is storing some of her Kellys ~ just a few need to have bag pillows in them. 

Thanks for the pics, *chausseau*.


----------



## coucou chanel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love, love, love Caroline's closet, but not so sure about the way she is storing some of her Kellys ~ just a few need to have bag pillows in them.
> 
> Thanks for the pics, *chausseau*.



I agree with you... those poor Kellys!
But I doubt she needs to care too much about them, she can just get another K anytime LOL lucky girl!


----------



## Hermezzy

chausseau said:


> Finally i can post again without an error!
> So here we go:
> Caroline Stanbury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382717
> View attachment 3382718
> View attachment 3382719
> View attachment 3382720
> View attachment 3382721
> View attachment 3382722
> View attachment 3382723
> View attachment 3382724
> View attachment 3382726
> View attachment 3382727


Really beautiful collection and gorgeous outfits.  The bags are TDF...


----------



## rhm

I really don't understand the trend of carrying the kelly open like that. If you like the open style, why don't you just carry a birkin in the first place? I don't think that looks stylish at all just sloppy and doesn't do anything good for the bag in the long run.


----------



## tequila29

rhm said:


> I really don't understand the trend of carrying the kelly open like that. If you like the open style, why don't you just carry a birkin in the first place? I don't think that looks stylish at all just sloppy and doesn't do anything good for the bag in the long run.



I can see why people would carry their Kelly like that.  I have an Epsom Kelly and its a bit of a pain getting in and out of the bag because the leather is stiff. I've scratched up the hardware from opening and closing it repeatedly.  It almost becomes a necessity to carry it opened like that to make the bag hassle free!  I think I'm gonna start carrying it like that even though it does look a little sloppy.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Can any if the designer of the sandal wedges that Caroline is wearing in the market picture with her super wide open malachite kelly?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Caroline has a gorgeous closet filled with gorgeous things, but I hate seeing anyone carrying a purse as though it's a trophy.  It's still just a purse for goodness sake.  In most of the pictures, it looks as though the purses are carrying her rather than the other way around.


----------



## simone72

GAMOGIRL said:


> Can any if the designer of the sandal wedges that Caroline is wearing in the market picture with her super wide open malachite kelly?


Are you referring to black wedges with wood like soles? They are Chanel


----------



## **Chanel**

OneMoreDay said:


> Miroslava Duma on IG.



Love this picture, thank you for sharing !


----------



## GAMOGIRL

simone72 said:


> Are you referring to black wedges with wood like soles? They are Chanel




Yes, the ones with the wooden heel and wide black Ankle and vamp straps! Do you know what season they are from?


----------



## simone72

GAMOGIRL said:


> Yes, the ones with the wooden heel and wide black Ankle and vamp straps! Do you know what season they are from?


They are current like spring or cruise they were in stores a couple of moths ago


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Thx, simone72! I need to find a pair ASAP


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma via IG.


----------



## Rouge H

I would love to see Mira's closet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma via IG.
> 
> View attachment 3392564



Love this pic of Mira ~ her complexion is amazing!


----------



## chausseau

Rouge H said:


> Thanks for sharing, love Carolyn and her collection is amazing'





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love, love, love Caroline's closet, but not so sure about the way she is storing some of her Kellys ~ just a few need to have bag pillows in them.
> 
> Thanks for the pics, *chausseau*.



You´re welcome! And I am with you, *Vigee *! I also think that it may be beautiful the way Caroline stores her bags but it definitely will not improve their shape..


----------



## chausseau

_Snezhana Georgieva 




  Claudia Galanti 
	

		
			
		

		
	




_


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chausseau said:


> _Snezhana Georgieva
> 
> View attachment 3394057
> View attachment 3394058
> 
> Claudia Galanti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394059
> View attachment 3394060
> View attachment 3394061
> _



Have to say that as much as I try to dislike Claudia Galanti because she is such a poser, I simply cannot and love her style. 
Her H bags are always beautiful and in pristine condition too. Thanks *chausseau* for the endless eye-candy!


----------



## ManilaMama

OMG this thread! I can't! Eye candy indeed! I don't know what's better:

- being super slim 
- having beautiful hair
- being in beautiful places
- having Hermes bags left and right
- being obviously so wealthy
- smiling always like everyday is so happy and carefree

Omg such blessed people.. Woah.. Even if some may be illusions; what illusions they are.. So enviable!


----------



## Rouge H

Too funny!! and so true.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden at Dolce and Gabbana's Alta Moda after party.


----------



## marbella8

Is she wearing a B25 with a shoulder strap?


----------



## OneMoreDay

marbella8 said:


> Is she wearing a B25 with a shoulder strap?


She is! And it's a lizzie too.


----------



## marbella8

OneMoreDay said:


> She is! And it's a lizzie too.



Thanks, I thought it looked like lizard. Besides the fact that it is not good for the bag to be on a shoulder strap, I have never liked crossbodies with 2 handles, looks bulky even though I think the B25 without a shoulder strap is so perfect.  she herself, her outfit, and smile are all gorgeous though!


----------



## HGT

OneMoreDay said:


> Susan Casden at Dolce and Gabbana's Alta Moda after party.
> View attachment 3405813
> View attachment 3405814



Sorry if it's a silly question, never knew H offers shoulder strap for Birkins.  Can someone give me some insight and educate me? Thanks!


----------



## bababebi

They don't make shoulder straps for any Birkin. She has hooked a Kelly strap over the leather straps of the Birkin. Not recommended.


----------



## Mindi B

bababebi said:


> They don't make shoulder straps for any Birkin. She has hooked a Kelly strap over the leather straps of the Birkin. Not recommended.



Precisely.  You're on the Socialites thread--Buy a Kelly, darling!  (Though, actually, this looks like a clutch event. But I do understand the desire for a hands-free bag.)


----------



## pursecrzy

Or a Constance.


----------



## Baglover121

Mindi B said:


> Precisely.  You're on the Socialites thread--Buy a Kelly, darling!  (Though, actually, this looks like a clutch event. But I do understand the desire for a hands-free bag.)



I hate straps on Birkin, they make them look very bulky , 
She was a guest at the dolce Couture show in Naples, it's a big event, but very relaxed in terms of dressing up,


----------



## Mindi B

Thanks for the clarification, Baglover.  Alas, my invitation got lost in the mail. . . .


----------



## Baglover121

Mindi B said:


> Thanks for the clarification, Baglover.  Alas, my invitation got lost in the mail. . . .



You haven't missed much [emoji23], recycled looks from past seasons, elaborate headdresses, religious costumes, with a marching band thrown in and everyone acting  Italiano [emoji634]. 
Wish dolce would stop with this already,its becoming very predictable,


----------



## Mindi B




----------



## chausseau

Victoria Bonya


----------



## Mindi B

Ms. Bonya is a lovely woman, but her photos are posed to a painful degree.  That image of her "checking her watch" is such a photographic/catalog cliche it made me laugh out loud.
Nice bags, tho.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Ms. Bonya is a lovely woman, but her photos are posed to a painful degree.  That image of her "checking her watch" is such a photographic/catalog cliche it made me laugh out loud.
> Nice bags, tho.



Lovely bags but agreed, such "fashun" posing


----------



## Monceau

Mindi B said:


> Ms. Bonya is a lovely woman, but her photos are posed to a painful degree.  That image of her "checking her watch" is such a photographic/catalog cliche it made me laugh out loud.
> Nice bags, tho.



Lol, so true-  almost a parody!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden in Capri, Italy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mindi B said:


> Ms. Bonya is a lovely woman, but her photos are posed to a painful degree.  That image of her "checking her watch" is such a photographic/catalog cliche it made me laugh out loud.
> Nice bags, tho.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Lovely bags but agreed, such "fashun" posing





Monceau said:


> Lol, so true-  almost a parody!



Totally agree, ladies, such a social media poser ~ another version of Paris Hilton :le gasp:
Takes my mind away from her beautiful H bags.


----------



## MSO13

OneMoreDay said:


> Susan Casden in Capri, Italy.
> View attachment 3412033



Thank you for the pics but what is Ms Casden doing to her Birkins with these shoulder straps? I guess she has so many she doesn't care if she ruins them. Not a good look in my opinion and neither are those two prints together


----------



## marbella8

I agree, the Birkins look ugly and fake with the non-matching straps (which of course we know they are not). What is going on, just carry a Kelly open instead. And the prints, I guess when in Capri, wear citrus colors, lol! Not her best look.


----------



## wilmi

Vogue Streetstyle


----------



## wilmi




----------



## wilmi




----------



## hclubfan

wilmi said:


> Vogue Streetstyle
> View attachment 3413260



This photo, with the armed guard behind her on the street, is so jarring. I didn't even look at the Constance.


----------



## hclubfan

OneMoreDay said:


> Susan Casden in Capri, Italy.
> View attachment 3412033



These two "outfits" are just ridiculous together. Lovely bag though.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hclubfan said:


> This photo, with the armed guard behind her on the street, is so jarring. I didn't even look at the Constance.



+1


----------



## sydgirl

wilmi said:


> Vogue Streetstyle
> View attachment 3413260


Dont even notice the evie at first, just the military guy... haven't been to Paris in years, is this what its like now? Army personnel everywhere? 
Beautiful constance [emoji177]

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ophy

I've seen them there since before the Paris attack.  Might be because it's near the British Embassy?


----------



## periogirl28

sydgirl said:


> Dont even notice the evie at first, just the military guy... haven't been to Paris in years, is this what its like now? Army personnel everywhere?
> Beautiful constance [emoji177]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app



Those guards have always been there. Near the road leading to the Sofitel. Also there are a number of Embassies down from FSH.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

+1--Guards are not new at all- been there for years-


----------



## rania1981

periogirl28 said:


> Those guards have always been there. Near the road leading to the Sofitel. Also there are a number of Embassies down from FSH.


Mainly due to Elysee Palace I was told, which is the residence of the French President, so the Hermes FSH location is really very safe in terms of shopping


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma. Surprised I was able to spot the Aline bag, lol.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma.
> View attachment 3420257


The little girl's dress is darling.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> These two "outfits" are just ridiculous together. Lovely bag though.



Two dolce and gabbana outfits are not meant to be worn side by side, just sayin'.

The bag IS lovely!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma.
> View attachment 3420257



Ahhhh, Mira is back on track and looks great and very relaxed.


----------



## rosewang924

Instagram


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma.


----------



## **Chanel**

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma. Surprised I was able to spot the Aline bag, lol.
> View attachment 3420295



I love this pic, look at all those Fendi monsters and pom poms !


----------



## JulesB68

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma.
> View attachment 3422520



Brave outfit to wear. All it would take is for someone to step on it at the back and the paps would be having a field day, lol!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma. These pics are making me long for a getaway, lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma. These pics are making me long for a getaway, lol.
> View attachment 3425197



Beautiful pic of Mira, thanks *OneMoreDay*! LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT IT.


----------



## OneMoreDay

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful pic of Mira, thanks *OneMoreDay*! LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT IT.


Maybe you'll like this new one too.  Sorry for all the Mira but I don't follow any other socialites.


----------



## hermesBB

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma. These pics are making me long for a getaway, lol.
> View attachment 3425197



Me too! Even though I have the same bag but no vacation


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> Maybe you'll like this new one too.  Sorry for all the Mira but I don't follow any other socialites.
> View attachment 3425367



Yep, *OneMoreDay,* I like this pic too!!! Thanks.


----------



## jmen

Mira on a boat but the boat looks like it is a cave.  Wha?  I know that is highly unlikely but it sure does not look like water in the background. Photoshopped maybe??


----------



## perlerare

ophy said:


> I've seen them there since before the Paris attack.  Might be because it's near the British Embassy?


US Embassy


----------



## Mindi B

jmen said:


> Mira on a boat but the boat looks like it is a cave.  Wha?  I know that is highly unlikely but it sure does not look like water in the background. Photoshopped maybe??



I assumed the boat was pulled up to a rock face or aquatic cave entrance?


----------



## Baglover121

Mindi B said:


> I assumed the boat was pulled up to a rock face or aquatic cave entrance?



I've been many times to Capri on yachts, and let me tell you the water there is so choppy, you can't go that close to the rocks, and the boat she is on looks like an azimut , so it's not a tiny tender or something like that, maybe the image is tweaked a bit, nonetheless it's flawless,


----------



## Mindi B

Ah.  I have not been many times to Capri on yachts----so I bow to your knowledge!


----------



## marbella8

Is that the entrance to the Blue Grotto in Anacapri?


----------



## bababebi

marbella8 said:


> Is that the entrance to the Blue Grotto in Anacapri?


Yes ma'am, thats what it looks like to me too! Waves can be very rough in there!


----------



## Baglover121

Mindi B said:


> Ah.  I have not been many times to Capri on yachts----so I bow to your knowledge!




first time I went there about 10 years ago on my honeymoon, we stayed in an old one, with no stablizers, I was so dizzy  all the time, I've never been more relieved to be on land again [emoji23],


----------



## marbella8

bababebi said:


> Yes ma'am, thats what it looks like to me too! Waves can be very rough in there!



Yes, my husband swam in, and when he came out of the water, his chins were bleeding (not a lot) and so were someone else's because of the rough water coming out of the cave. What a gorgeous place though!


----------



## jmen

Thanks tpfers for sharing your knowledge. I truly thought I had gone daft.


----------



## OneMoreDay

hermesBB said:


> Me too! Even though I have the same bag but no vacation


I want one now (bag AND vacation in the sun).  So tempting. It's been raining cats and dogs where I live since there's a storm heading for Manila.
New pic of Mira.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> I want one now (bag AND vacation in the sun).  So tempting. It's been raining cats and dogs where I live since there's a storm heading for Manila.
> New pic of Mira.
> View attachment 3427181



Thanks for the lovely pic of Mira, clearly she looks happy, content and ridiculously relaxed ~ and I mean that in a good way!


----------



## bababebi

OneMoreDay said:


> I want one now (bag AND vacation in the sun).  So tempting. It's been raining cats and dogs where I live since there's a storm heading for Manila.
> New pic of Mira.
> View attachment 3427181



Love this. Why is that when I see a picture like this it suddenly makes me want a Steeple tote, something I never even thought about before? Aargh!


----------



## Meta

bababebi said:


> Love this. Why is that when I see a picture like this it suddenly makes me want a Steeple tote, something I never even thought about before? Aargh!


The power of "celebrity" endorsements!   (which of course can work both ways!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bababebi said:


> Love this. Why is that when I see a picture like this it suddenly makes me want a Steeple tote, something I never even thought about before? Aargh!



+1, SAME!!!


----------



## Baglover121

weN84 said:


> The power of "celebrity" endorsements!   (which of course can work both ways!)



I agree, Mira has a very coveted sense of style, she has that something that makes everything she wears look so effortless,


----------



## chausseau

_Zhanna Bianca 
	

		
			
		

		
	











_


----------



## chausseau




----------



## pursecrzy

Bump


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton's IG update


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma.


----------



## Rouge H

Love the pics, keep me coming!
Sure miss this as a sticky...


----------



## Meta

Giovanna Englebert (previously Battaglia) with her striking yellow Concours d'Etries CSGM  (credit: Instagram @archdigest)







And Mira with her Steeplechase beach tote (hint: @bababebi)  (credit: Instagram @miraduma)


----------



## QuelleFromage

weN84 said:


> And Mira with her Steeplechase beach tote (hint: @bababebi)  (credit: Instagram @miraduma)


Thanks @weN84 for bumping and I agree with @bababebi that this bag just says "holiday" and makes me want one. Mira is almost exactly my size, which really helps in fashion stalking,  so also appreciating the Mira photo bumping


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma backstage at Jason Wu's Spring 2017 show.


----------



## hclubfan

weN84 said:


> Giovanna Englebert (previously Battaglia) with her striking yellow Concours d'Etries CSGM  (credit: Instagram @archdigest)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mira with her Steeplechase beach tote (hint: @bababebi)  (credit: Instagram @miraduma)


Love these two! And every time Gio wears an H shawl, she makes me want to run out and buy the same one!!


----------



## hclubfan

OneMoreDay said:


> Mira Duma backstage at Jason Wu's Spring 2017 show.
> View attachment 3462680


Love her bag, and love her increasingly more casual vibe!


----------



## Mindi B

Can anyone id the other lady's bag?  (Yes, the grey shearling with eyes. Don't judge me. )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> Love these two! And every time Gio wears an H shawl, she makes me want to run out and buy the same one!!



This! *hclubfan*, this is so true although that yellow concours d'etriers really shines on her!
Have the pink CW and it is one of my most loved.


----------



## MSO13

Mindi B said:


> Can anyone id the other lady's bag?  (Yes, the grey shearling with eyes. Don't judge me. )


 
I'm going to guess Anya Hindmarch because I don't think it's Fendi due to the zip top and chain. The eyes resemble some of AH's bags to me.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mindi B said:


> Can anyone id the other lady's bag?  (Yes, the grey shearling with eyes. Don't judge me. )


That's Eisabeth von Thurn und Taxis. I think the bag's by Anya Hindmarch (her IG is littered with them).


----------



## OneMoreDay

Speaking of Elisabeth von Thurn und Taxis...


----------



## Mindi B

I knew Hindmarch was doing a Pac-Man theme this year (blue shearling "ghost" backpack, anyone?) so that makes sense.  Thank you both!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This! *hclubfan*, this is so true although that yellow concours d'etriers really shines on her!
> Have the pink CW and it is one of my most loved.



Lucky you Vigee...I missed that design, but love it! Do you remember the green Paperoles Gio wore in one photo? It was stunning


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> Lucky you Vigee...I missed that design, but love it! Do you remember the green Paperoles Gio wore in one photo? It was stunning



*hclubfan*, yes, I do remember that vert Paperoles design on her! 
And I have been looking for a decent Paperoles at a decent price for years in any CW!!!


----------



## rollinsband2002

OneMoreDay said:


> Speaking of Elisabeth von Thurn und Taxis...
> View attachment 3462857



Oh I do love this...so casual yet pulled together perfectly


----------



## ladysarah

I couldn't find the celebrity & herms thread here is Madonna with her vintage black box Kelly meeting her sons headmistress


----------



## ladysarah

Where is the celebrity thread?


----------



## ms piggy

ladysarah said:


> Where is the celebrity thread?



Stars/Public Figures and their Hermes


----------



## ladysarah

ms piggy said:


> Stars/Public Figures and their Hermes


Merci miss piggy.


----------



## OneMoreDay

In honour of Peony Lim's engagement. Congrats!


----------



## hclubfan

OneMoreDay said:


> In honour of Peony Lim's engagement. Congrats!
> View attachment 3473479
> 
> View attachment 3473483


Beautiful Kelly, incredible ring!!


----------



## wilmi

Only very few Hermes at the Fashion Weeks.


----------



## wilmi




----------



## Mindi B

Good that Hermes is not front and center at FW!  Let the Fashionistas move on to pastures (and It bags) new.  We H die-hards will hold the fort!


----------



## wilmi

Okay, Mindi.  )


----------



## Mindi B

Ah, phooey.


----------



## etoupebirkin

wilmi said:


> View attachment 3476980
> 
> 
> Okay, Mindi.  )


That is a bag she's had and loved for years!!! 
It's stunning and chic.


----------



## wilmi

Fashion weeks.


----------



## wilmi

Fashion weeks.


----------



## wilmi

fw.


----------



## wilmi

fw


----------



## hclubfan

wilmi said:


> Fashion weeks.


Thanks so much for posting these wilmi!  Miroslava's coats AND bags are killing me!


----------



## wilmi

h Scarf?


----------



## wilmi

thanks hclubfan, I just like the pretty pictures....


----------



## wilmi

love the roulis !!! I am out..not much H at fw, it seems.  Cheers.


----------



## wilmi

Who is the lady with the roulis?  I like her style.  She was wearing some beautiful dresses.


----------



## aizawamegamill

Nice pics!


----------



## OneMoreDay

PFW.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Michael Coste, Marjorie Harvey & Co at the Hermes show. I'm sorry, I don't know who everyone else is.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

wilmi said:


> love the roulis !!! I am out..not much H at fw, it seems.  Cheers.


That Roulis is beyond gorgeous, she wears it well.


----------



## marbella8

OneMoreDay said:


> Michael Coste, Marjorie Harvey & Co at the Hermes show. I'm sorry, I don't know who everyone else is.
> View attachment 3483745
> View attachment 3483747


The lady with th beige pants, just love her aura and style.


----------



## ghoztz

wilmi said:


> View attachment 3476980
> 
> 
> Okay, Mindi.  )



She can do no wrong.  Love her style!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marjorie Harvey.


----------



## chausseau

So many beautiful bags! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## chausseau

*Nadine Obolentseva 



*
_Svetlana Bondarchuk   
	

		
			
		

		
	







_


----------



## Baglover121

OneMoreDay said:


> Marjorie Harvey.
> View attachment 3485149



Wow Marjorie has an amazing hermes collection,


----------



## OneMoreDay

PFW. Such a fun ensemble.


----------



## OneMoreDay

More PFW.


----------



## slongson

OMG! I want one of the mini/micro Kelly soooooo bad!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peony Lim. Love this look. I might attempt it one day but I get anxiety just wearing a light coloured top (sauces and drinks tend to find me no matter how careful I am).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> Peony Lim. *Love this look. *I might attempt it one day but I get anxiety just wearing a light coloured top (sauces and drinks tend to find me no matter how careful I am).
> View attachment 3497770



Count me in as a fan of Peony Lim, she almost always gets it right style-wise. *OneMoreDay,* you can wear this! 
I will be your twin, have all the components of this outfit sitting in my closet and never thought of putting them together like this. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## hclubfan

OneMoreDay said:


> Peony Lim. Love this look. I might attempt it one day but I get anxiety just wearing a light coloured top (sauces and drinks tend to find me no matter how careful I am).
> View attachment 3497770


Perfection


----------



## Serva1

A very inspiring pic of Peony Lim. Love ivory and white outfits .


----------



## ManilaMama

I read "Peony Lim" and had to come here to see the photo! She never disappoints!


----------



## Perfect Day

OneMoreDay said:


> Marjorie Harvey.
> View attachment 3485149


She has such a fantastic collection.


chausseau said:


> *Nadine Obolentseva
> View attachment 3485163
> View attachment 3485164
> View attachment 3485165
> *
> _Svetlana Bondarchuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485169
> View attachment 3485170
> View attachment 3485171
> View attachment 3485172
> View attachment 3485173
> View attachment 3485174
> _


There must be €150,000 worth of lynx fur in that photo.


----------



## prepster

Perfect Day said:


> There must be €150,000 worth of lynx fur in that photo.



Gross.   It always amazes me when women who have so much money choose to look so ridiculous.  Money definitely doesn't buy taste.  Although it will apparently buy one a Flinstones costume.


----------



## Perfect Day

Marjorie Harvey. IG.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Veronica Giomini.


----------



## madisonmamaw

chausseau said:


> View attachment 3433048
> View attachment 3433049



i absolutely love her jeans ..
could any id hers by chance?


----------



## marbella8

chausseau said:


> *Nadine Obolentseva
> View attachment 3485163
> View attachment 3485164
> View attachment 3485165
> *
> _Svetlana Bondarchuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485169
> View attachment 3485170
> View attachment 3485171
> View attachment 3485172
> View attachment 3485173
> View attachment 3485174
> _



That green Kelly is gorgeous. What color is it? I love it!!!!!! Thanks chasseau for the photos.


----------



## chausseau

_Tamuna Tsiklauri 









_


----------



## chausseau

marbella8 said:


> That green Kelly is gorgeous. What color is it? I love it!!!!!! Thanks chasseau for the photos.



Could it be Vert Anis?!


----------



## thyme

marbella8 said:


> That green Kelly is gorgeous. What color is it? I love it!!!!!! Thanks chasseau for the photos.



looks like pelouse in swift. agree it's gorgeous


----------



## slongson

chausseau said:


> _Tamuna Tsiklauri
> View attachment 3529421
> View attachment 3529422
> View attachment 3529423
> View attachment 3529424
> View attachment 3529425
> View attachment 3529426
> View attachment 3529427
> View attachment 3529428
> View attachment 3529429
> _



Love her style! Could any one ID her charcoal dress with the black buttons down the back?


----------



## Aelfaerie

chausseau said:


> _Tamuna Tsiklauri
> View attachment 3529421
> View attachment 3529422
> View attachment 3529423
> View attachment 3529424
> View attachment 3529425
> View attachment 3529426
> View attachment 3529427
> View attachment 3529428
> View attachment 3529429
> _


Does anyone know the color of her red kelly? Is it Rouge grenat??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lulilu

Aelfaerie said:


> Does anyone know the color of her red kelly? Is it Rouge grenat??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Looks like rouge H to me.


----------



## marbella8

chausseau said:


> Could it be Vert Anis?!



Nope- vert anis is like a yellow-green


chincac said:


> looks like pelouse in swift. agree it's gorgeous



Thank you!!!!!!!! I was wondering if it might be pelouse, of course it took me a while to even figure that out, because it seems like a rare color. In the photo it looks like it has a blue undertone, as opposed to yellow (like vert anis) or canopee (olive), but when I googled photos of pelouse, it doesn't look as bluish a green as the socialite photo. What do you think? I am a little obsessed with the color, can you tell, lol!


----------



## marbella8

vert anis is more yellow and has contrast stitching, but thanks for responding  thanks for all the photos!



chausseau said:


> Could it be Vert Anis?![/QUOT


----------



## thyme

marbella8 said:


> Nope- vert anis is like a yellow-green
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!! I was wondering if it might be pelouse, of course it took me a while to even figure that out, because it seems like a rare color. In the photo it looks like it has a blue undertone, as opposed to yellow (like vert anis) or canopee (olive), but when I googled photos of pelouse, it doesn't look as bluish a green as the socialite photo. What do you think? I am a little obsessed with the color, can you tell, lol!



i have seen pics of pelouse that looks like that! it was the first colour that came to mind when i saw the pic..can't think of any other H green that comes close to that shade. pelouse in swift is gorgeous!


----------



## marbella8

chincac said:


> i have seen pics of pelouse that looks like that! it was the first colour that came to mind when i saw the pic..can't think of any other H green that comes close to that shade. pelouse in swift is gorgeous!



I think you are right, it was the only color I found close to it. I have developed a strong liking to swift because of its depth of color absorption.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Perfect Day said:


> View attachment 3516520
> 
> 
> *Marjorie Harvey. IG*.



LOVE. SHe really takes style to the next level and never looks tasteless while pushing the envelope. Gotta love her.


----------



## Mindi B

I agree--Ms. Harvey's matchy-matchy could easily have been too much, but with the cool jeans and lacy cami, it's perfect.  Style goals in abundance here.


----------



## audreylita

Credit to Advanced Style


----------



## catsinthebag

audreylita said:


> Credit to Advanced Style
> 
> View attachment 3532625



Love this!


----------



## Rouge H

I want to be this classic when I reach that age.❤️


audreylita said:


> Credit to Advanced Style
> 
> View attachment 3532625


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marjorie Harvey.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peony Lim wearing an H scarf.


----------



## mlemee

OneMoreDay said:


> Marjorie Harvey.
> View attachment 3540608


How big is her croc?! I saw this on Michael's iG and thought it's too big for her


----------



## mlemee

chausseau said:


> _Tamuna Tsiklauri
> View attachment 3529421
> View attachment 3529422
> View attachment 3529423
> View attachment 3529424
> View attachment 3529425
> View attachment 3529426
> View attachment 3529427
> View attachment 3529428
> View attachment 3529429
> _


She is soo chic! Love her style


----------



## OneMoreDay

mlemee said:


> How big is her croc?! I saw this on Michael's iG and thought it's too big for her


Looks like a travel Birkin.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## Notorious Pink

OneMoreDay said:


> Peony Lim wearing an H scarf.
> View attachment 3540623



Love love love her, but the pants don't fit. With the jacket I can't tell if it's pulling because it's tight or if that is the design.
I need to learn how she does that thing with her legs... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## MadMadCat

BBC said:


> Love love love her, but the pants don't fit. With the jacket I can't tell if it's pulling because it's tight or if that is the design.
> I need to learn how she does that thing with her legs... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



You mean the gap between the legs? It is not something she does, it is something she has (although you can try to roll your feet outward, which is awful for your knees and back)!


----------



## MSO13

MadMadCat said:


> You mean the gap between the legs? It is not something she does, it is something she has (although you can try to roll your feet outward, which is awful for your knees and back)!



this is a blogger/IG star move to create a faux thigh gap. It's a way of posing and yes, it's uncomfortable and can result in some very unfortunate looking blogger poses


----------



## lulilu

MadMadCat said:


> You mean the gap between the legs? It is not something she does, it is something she has (although you can try to roll your feet outward, which is awful for your knees and back)!



Indeed it is a pose.  Seen everywhere.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen3 said:


> this is a blogger/IG star move to create a faux thigh gap. It's a way of posing and yes, it's uncomfortable and can result in some very unfortunate looking blogger poses





lulilu said:


> Indeed it is a pose.  Seen everywhere.



Yup yup yup. It's not a knock on her, she is gorgeous, but that's definitely a pose (and flattering angle) to create a thigh gap. It's purely genetic whether you have one or not - that last time I had one I weighed 95lbs., and I'm still a size 2/4, so I'd like to learn that trick!


----------



## MadMadCat

BBC said:


> Yup yup yup. It's not a knock on her, she is gorgeous, but that's definitely a pose (and flattering angle) to create a thigh gap. It's purely genetic whether you have one or not - that last time I had one I weighed 95lbs., and I'm still a size 2/4, so I'd like to learn that trick!



I know I'm probably going against the trend here, but I find the thigh gap not a good look. John Wayne had one, and I don't think he would have looked good in drag.


----------



## lulilu

MadMadCat said:


> I know I'm probably going against the trend here, but I find the thigh gap not a good look. John Wayne had one, and I don't think he would have looked good in drag.



John Wayne had bow legs.


----------



## arabesques

MadMadCat said:


> I know I'm probably going against the trend here, but I find the thigh gap not a good look. John Wayne had one, and I don't think he would have looked good in drag.



Some people just have one, however... All bodies are beautiful, aren't they?


----------



## gracekelly

MadMadCat said:


> I know I'm probably going against the trend here, but I find the thigh gap not a good look. John Wayne had one, and I don't think he would have looked good in drag.





lulilu said:


> John Wayne had bow legs.


----------



## MadMadCat

arabesques said:


> Some people just have one, however... All bodies are beautiful, aren't they?



Sure.

Anyway, she has a gap between the knees in that pic. Like john wayne [emoji1].
Both beautiful.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Have been reading the comments about Peony Lim, whom I love but I am sort of anti-posing of any type. 
Dare I say that Paris Hilton turned me off of this years ago. Give me a good action shot any day of the week!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peony Lim.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Love love love her, but the pants don't fit. With the jacket I can't tell if it's pulling because it's tight or if that is the design.
> I need to learn how she does that thing with her legs... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



I looked at this pic of Peony Lim more closely and the try to LIKE IT, the opposite emotion kicks in, so I am with you, *BBC*!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I looked at this pic of Peony Lim more closely and the try to LIKE IT, the opposite emotion kicks in, so I am with you, *BBC*!



Thanks Vigee! [emoji8][emoji8]

I do love her amazing style, and as awful as it may sound, this pic actually makes me like her a bit more - Peony is human! Her pants aren't always perfect!!! [emoji38]


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Love love love her, but the pants don't fit. With the jacket I can't tell if it's pulling because it's tight or if that is the design.
> I need to learn how she does that thing with her legs... [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]





MrsOwen3 said:


> this is a blogger/IG star move to create a faux thigh gap. It's a way of posing and yes, it's uncomfortable and can result in some very unfortunate looking blogger poses





MadMadCat said:


> I know I'm probably going against the trend here, but I find the thigh gap not a good look. John Wayne had one, and I don't think he would have looked good in drag.



She's rolling her ankles outward (i.e., resting on the outer edges of her feet) to create extra space - as Mrsowen3 says, it's a blogger trick. It's REALLY bad for your ankles unless you're flexible in those joints.
 A thigh gap is one thing (and it IS genetic) but it's only a thigh gap if your knees are together. This looks bowlegged to me as well. That said, she still looks amazing, I mean, I am currently in fuzzy slippers, I can hardly be snarky about a bunchy suit and a cowboy stance


----------



## Perfect Day

OneMoreDay said:


> Susan Casden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556889


In sable too [emoji7]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peony Lim.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Veronica Giomini.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peony Lim.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Carlotta Oddi.


----------



## shadowyi

Whew, I love Carlotta's Kelly! Something about a relaxed H that really sings to me.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Milan Men's Fashion Week.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Veronica Giomini.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Wendi Deng at Dior Haute Couture FW17.


----------



## KittyKat65

OneMoreDay said:


> Veronica Giomini.
> View attachment 3581672
> View attachment 3581673


I have no idea who this is, but I am concerned that she is trying to limbo without a stick :/


----------



## Notorious Pink

KittyKat65 said:


> I have no idea who this is, but I am concerned that she is trying to limbo without a stick :/



Ah, so glad I'm not the only one who finds that pose a little awkward!


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## jmen

BBC said:


> Ah, so glad I'm not the only one who finds that pose a little awkward!


Reminds me of Mr Natural of the 70s.  For those not yet on earth it was a comic book character.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jmen said:


> Reminds me of Mr Natural of the 70s.  For those not yet on earth it was a comic book character.



Ha-haaaaaaaaa! [emoji23]


----------



## marbella8

KittyKat65 said:


> I have no idea who this is, but I am concerned that she is trying to limbo without a stick :/


I was thinking the same thing about her posture- how does anyone walk like that?!


----------



## Mindi B

Truckin' Like the Doo-dah Man!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peony Lim.


----------



## Mindi B

She has some style, that Peony.  I can't say she never puts a foot wrong, but she seems to know herself well and she never tries too hard.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Isn't Susan the woman that has an Hermes bag specifically designed and named for her? I never see her with it.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Yoshi1296 said:


> Isn't Susan the woman that has an Hermes bag specifically designed and named for her? I never see her with it.


She was, but the bag didn't do well in stores and so we never talk about it and she's never seen carrying it.






Source: http://birkinwatcher.blogspot.my/2009/08/susan-casden.html


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> She was, but the bag didn't do well in stores and so we never talk about it and she's never seen carrying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://birkinwatcher.blogspot.my/2009/08/susan-casden.html


So true!


----------



## Mindi B

It was rather hideous, IMO.  Not everyone can design.  I include myself--I have no illusions that I would invent a desirable style.


----------



## Genie27

Yeah, just because you have the means to buy pretty things, doesn't always mean you will. 

(I'm just jealous, as I want to buy many pretty things, and can't).


----------



## Mindi B

LOL, Genie!  The lesson I am trying to learn as I experience the guilt of a massive closet clean-out, is "Just because it's pretty doesn't mean I have to (or should) own it."  Sigh.


----------



## rosewang924

Nicky Hilton out in New York on Jan. 30, 2017.


----------



## Perfect Day

@princessyahrini


----------



## snowbuns

I was going to go to the gym but spent the whole morning perving on this thread 







Lovely vintage boxcalf. I think Rouge H? Brass hardware. 32 size I guess? Retourne


----------



## Hermezzy

Mindi B said:


> It was rather hideous, IMO.  Not everyone can design.  I include myself--I have no illusions that I would invent a desirable style.



Tbh, my dear Mindi, that bag looks like a knockoff (and a somewhat regrettable one at that) of a real H bag.  And at H prices, it would have been all the more unpalatable...


----------



## snowbuns

I found a little more arm candy! Some (mostly) Russian socialites with their H 
A lot of people in Russia have very bad taste and this applies to a lot of celebrities too. I am Russian by the way. 

Irina Sheik - looks like a vintage boxcalf kelly sellier 





Aijan Askat with a blue jean Garden Party 
I don't like blue jean personally but I love it in this outfit. 





Oksana Maksimova 
I don't know if I love her dress or hate it 
I think that is Malachite with phw. Kelly 32 retourne 











Mira Duma 
One of my favourite of Mira's outfits...so vintage. 
All these pictures of shiny boxcalf Kellies remind me I need to send my box Kelly for spa! 

Liza Yushenko 
Kelly ados - looks like box in Bleu Sapphir. 






Ulyana Sergeenko 
Not a socialite technically - she is a clothes designer. Her name is her brand. Check her out - she has beautiful, vintage Russian inspired clothes. One of my favourite designers. Berline, I can't tell for sure what the leather is but it looks smooth so I'd say vache naturel or maybe natural barenia?






Goga Ashkenazy 
Kazakh socialite 
You cannot see on this picture but this is an argile/etoupe ghillies Kelly 35. 










Here it is


----------



## OneMoreDay

snowbuns said:


> Ulyana Sergeenko
> Goga Ashkenazy
> Here it is


Thanks for sharing some beautiful photos! I love Ulyana's work and style. Goga now designs for Vionnet but I think Ulyana is a better designer. Wasn't Ulyana a socialite before she started her own line?


----------



## snowbuns

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for sharing some beautiful photos! I love Ulyana's work and style. Goga now designs for Vionnet but I think Ulyana is a better designer. Wasn't Ulyana a socialite before she started her own line?


Wow I never heard of Vionnet! 
Ulyana's work should certainly be more popular and known.


----------



## OneMoreDay

snowbuns said:


> Wow I never heard of Vionnet!
> Ulyana's work should certainly be more popular and known.


Vionnet was a Parisian couturier comparable to Coco Chanel (they worked during the same era). Madame Vionnet decided to close down in 1939 (middle of WWII). The company was brought back in 2006 and Goga bought majority stake and eventually got full control in 2012. She's Creative Director at the house now. She tapped Hussein Chalayan to design their RTW in addition to his previous role in Vionnet's Demi-Couture.

I actually like that Ulyana's not as well known. Makes it more niche. Gorgeous clothes.


----------



## marbella8

snowbuns said:


> I was going to go to the gym but spent the whole morning perving on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely vintage boxcalf. I think Rouge H? Brass hardware. 32 size I guess? Retourne



Love this look for vintage Kelly's!


----------



## Yoshi1296

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for sharing some beautiful photos! I love Ulyana's work and style. Goga now designs for Vionnet but I think Ulyana is a better designer. Wasn't Ulyana a socialite before she started her own line?



Yeah, Ulyana is a wife of a Russian billionaire. She is a couture client but was unsatisfied with a lot of brands so she made her own couture brand. Pretty awesome if you ask me.

I applaud Goga too, she was not happy with where Vionnet was going so she just took over the design role even though she has no experience and is coming out with great collections.


----------



## QuelleFromage

snowbuns said:


> I was going to go to the gym but spent the whole morning perving on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely vintage boxcalf. I think Rouge H? Brass hardware. 32 size I guess? Retourne


Beautiful. This is how I love to see a vintage K. Although, I would have to say that a single-soled shoe would sleek this up a bit


----------



## Baglover121

snowbuns said:


> Ulyana Sergeenko
> Not a socialite technically - she is a clothes designer. Her name is her brand. Check her out - she has beautiful, vintage Russian inspired clothes. One of my favourite designers. Berline, I can't tell for sure what the leather is but it looks smooth so I'd say vache naturel or maybe natural barenia?



Looks similar to my swift berline, I think the shape of the bag makes it difficult to use any other leather


----------



## snowbuns

Continued! 

Nasiba Adilova 
Malachite sellier kelly GHW, size 32





Marina Kostina 
Love the librarian look 
Waffle box kelly size 32! 
probably rouge H. 






Irina Volskaya 
Rubis Ghillies Kelly size 35.





Miroslava Duma 
Veau velours doblis sellier kelly 20, ghw 
Love her friend's outfit! 





Svetlana Bondarchuk 
She is married to Theodor Bondarchuk, famous Russian film director 
He made a lot of Russian classics into film. 
Kelly 32 (?)  Jaune D'Or retourne 
I like the pyjama suit


----------



## snowbuns

Shala Monroque 
I think I saw her in a pic earlier in this thread - in the photo with the purple constance & an armed soldier in the background? 
I don't know what to think of this bag, but I like her and the energy she exudes, she wears it well!


----------



## OneMoreDay

snowbuns said:


> Nasiba Adilova



Great mix of bags here. I love Nasiba's coat. Is it Burberry?


----------



## snowbuns

OneMoreDay said:


> Great mix of bags here. I love Nasiba's coat. Is it Burberry?


Probably, I can see the lining peeking through at the bottom


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

snowbuns said:


> I found a little more arm candy! Some (mostly) Russian socialites with their H
> A lot of people in Russia have very bad taste and this applies to a lot of celebrities too. I am Russian by the way.
> 
> Irina Sheik - looks like a vintage boxcalf kelly sellier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aijan Askat with a blue jean Garden Party
> I don't like blue jean personally but I love it in this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oksana Maksimova
> I don't know if I love her dress or hate it
> I think that is Malachite with phw. Kelly 32 retourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mira Duma
> One of my favourite of Mira's outfits...so vintage.
> All these pictures of shiny boxcalf Kellies remind me I need to send my box Kelly for spa!
> 
> Liza Yushenko
> Kelly ados - looks like box in Bleu Sapphir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulyana Sergeenko
> Not a socialite technically - she is a clothes designer. Her name is her brand. Check her out - she has beautiful, vintage Russian inspired clothes. One of my favourite designers. Berline, I can't tell for sure what the leather is but it looks smooth so I'd say vache naturel or maybe natural barenia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goga Ashkenazy
> Kazakh socialite
> You cannot see on this picture but this is an argile/etoupe ghillies Kelly 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is



*snowbuns*, so much great eye-candy ~ thanks for posting all of these pics!! 
Goga Ashkenazy  and I are twins with the argile/etoupe Ghillies K and her outfit is inspirational. 

Also, the waffle K in rouge H is the bomb! Love that H bag.


----------



## snowbuns

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *snowbuns*, so much great eye-candy ~ thanks for posting all of these pics!!
> Goga Ashkenazy  and I are twins with the argile/etoupe Ghillies K and her outfit is inspirational.
> 
> Also, the waffle K in rouge H is the bomb! Love that H bag.


Very glad you enjoyed!  I will keep these coming )) 
I never even knew about the waffle edition  before I saw this photo  it looks amazing, I live discovering what H has been up to 
I probably wouldnt go for waffle, I enjoy a smoother look and can be borderline scared of certain textures 
But I love looking at it on others


----------



## Mindi B

Wow, I'd never even heard of "waffle box"!  Fascinating!


----------



## QuelleFromage

snowbuns said:


> Continued!
> 
> Nasiba Adilova
> Malachite sellier kelly GHW, size 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Kostina
> Love the librarian look
> Waffle box kelly size 32!
> probably rouge H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irina Volskaya
> Rubis Ghillies Kelly size 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miroslava Duma
> Veau velours doblis sellier kelly 20, ghw
> Love her friend's outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svetlana Bondarchuk
> She is married to Theodor Bondarchuk, famous Russian film director
> He made a lot of Russian classics into film.
> Kelly 32 (?)  Jaune D'Or retourne
> I like the pyjama suit



Oooh that waffle Kelly. My sister had one and sold it without asking me. I am grateful as honestly while it's deeply cool I don't LOVE love it for myself.

Anyone feel like Mira started a vintage H craze in Russia?


----------



## Baglover121

QuelleFromage said:


> Anyone feel like Mira started a vintage H craze in Russia?



She carries them very well, but I don't think she is widely copied, 

some of the Russian  and Ukrainian socialites are incredibly stylish , with  a very unique style,


----------



## snowbuns

QuelleFromage said:


> Oooh that waffle Kelly. My sister had one and sold it without asking me. I am grateful as honestly while it's deeply cool I don't LOVE love it for myself.
> 
> Anyone feel like Mira started a vintage H craze in Russia?



Started an H bag craze, maybe; vintage? I don't think so...vintage isnt the most popular in Russia yet. I believe it still needs a little space to get over its communist past, where everyone wore hand-me-downs and things they managed to scrounge from flea markets or black markets or from the closets of well-connected friends. The majority of the clothes my grandmother owned were those she made herself or very old or low-quality clothes she patched up & upcycled herself. That was the only way to look 'different' or to 'stand out'...you might think the USSR fell a while ago and enough time has passed, but really in terms of mentality and fashion it hasn't been that long. Similar reason to why vintage isn't a thing in China, for example. Japan have historically had a lot of exposure to the west and while the society is still conservative in many ways, people express their individualism a lot through fashion, and vintage is really big there. 

I certainly think Mira and other celebrities who habitually carry Hermes, like Xenia Sobchak, have started an H bag craze in Russia...I saw a lot of kellies when out and about in Moscow last summer and this winter. Birkins aren't as popular as kellies. Again, I think this is because Russia still needs time to mature to a appreciating 'casual unisex chic'. I can't act as any sort of ambassador though as I have never permanently lived in Russia, and I grew up abroad; my exposure to it is limited to visits to my parents/grandparents for a few weeks at a time max, sometimes just for under a week. And to my grandmother's USSR stories, of course.


----------



## QuelleFromage

snowbuns said:


> Started an H bag craze, maybe; vintage? I don't think so...vintage isnt the most popular in Russia yet. I believe it still needs a little space to get over its communist past, where everyone wore hand-me-downs and things they managed to scrounge from flea markets or black markets or from the closets of well-connected friends. The majority of the clothes my grandmother owned were those she made herself or very old or low-quality clothes she patched up & upcycled herself. That was the only way to look 'different' or to 'stand out'...you might think the USSR fell a while ago and enough time has passed, but really in terms of mentality and fashion it hasn't been that long. Similar reason to why vintage isn't a thing in China, for example. Japan have historically had a lot of exposure to the west and while the society is still conservative in many ways, people express their individualism a lot through fashion, and vintage is really big there.
> 
> I certainly think Mira and other celebrities who habitually carry Hermes, like Xenia Sobchak, have started an H bag craze in Russia...I saw a lot of kellies when out and about in Moscow last summer and this winter. Birkins aren't as popular as kellies. Again, I think this is because Russia still needs time to mature to a appreciating 'casual unisex chic'. I can't act as any sort of ambassador though as I have never permanently lived in Russia, and I grew up abroad; my exposure to it is limited to visits to my parents/grandparents for a few weeks at a time max, sometimes just for under a week. And to my grandmother's USSR stories, of course.


It's not that I see a lot of vintage H in Russia personally either  - but I see more vintage box calf in street style shots than I would normally expect. When I'm actually IN Russia I never see any of these kinds of outfits


----------



## Baglover121

Maybe these socialites are savvy and smart? I mean the vintage market prices are crazy, who Would want to spend €6000+ on a scratched bag? Just for the sake of jumping on the vintage H bandwagon. 
I've seen that lots are abandoning Birkins, and are more into less obvious styles,


----------



## OneMoreDay

Veronica Giomini.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Baglover121 said:


> Maybe these socialites are savvy and smart? I mean the vintage market prices are crazy, who Would want to spend €6000+ on a scratched bag? Just for the sake of jumping on the vintage H bandwagon.
> I've seen that lots are abandoning Birkins, and are more into less obvious styles,



I think some people might have the appreciation for older patina box. It takes a long long time for box to achieve that beautiful glow, as you might know. Each to its own. I have touched, admired, and possessed some beautiful vintage box that was more than €6000 and in my humble opinion was worth every euro. And also, if you have the time, pls go check out the box nerd thread.... it has some beautiful, beautiful older box just simply can't compared to the newer ones.


----------



## snowbuns

xiaoxiao said:


> I think some people might have the appreciation for older patina box. It takes a long long time for box to achieve that beautiful glow, as you might know. Each to its own. I have touched, admired, and possessed some beautiful vintage box that was more than €6000 and in my humble opinion was worth every euro. And also, if you have the time, pls go check out the box nerd thread.... it has some beautiful, beautiful older box just simply can't compared to the newer ones.


I love vintage box! Its beautiful when it has been well-cared for. I have two bags in box, one is a very old vintage that has been to spa twice.


----------



## Baglover121

xiaoxiao said:


> I think some people might have the appreciation for older patina box. It takes a long long time for box to achieve that beautiful glow, as you might know. Each to its own. I have touched, admired, and possessed some beautiful vintage box that was more than €6000 and in my humble opinion was worth every euro. And also, if you have the time, pls go check out the box nerd thread.... it has some beautiful, beautiful older box just simply can't compared to the newer ones.



I love box leather and own few new and older ones, I wasn't dissing the vintage leather per se, but the whole inflated vintage resale market . just feel it's exaggerated, very much  like how I feel about Hermes resellers.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nasiba Adilova with Waffle Box Kelly. I didn't know she is a board member of UNICEF. She's glowing here.  
The bag's beautiful too.


----------



## Baglover121

OneMoreDay said:


> Nasiba Adilova with Waffle Box Kelly. I didn't know she is a board member of UNICEF. She's glowing here.
> The bag's beautiful too.
> View attachment 3600902



How cute she looks! Is that baby number3?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden in Hong Kong.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Paris and Nicki Hilton at the Philip Plein A/W17 show. The Medor is Nicky's.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nicky Hilton at NYFW.


----------



## lucywife

OneMoreDay said:


> Goga now designs for Vionnet but I think Ulyana is a better designer.


 she owns it, Goga is not a designer ))


----------



## Yoshi1296

lucywife said:


> she owns it, Goga is not a designer ))



Yes she is. Along with owning it, she also designs the collections with her team and sometimes Hussein Chalayan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peony Lim.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Veronica Giomini.


----------



## butterfly 86

Instagram


----------



## wilmi

nyfw


----------



## Mindi B

butterfly 86 said:


> Instagram



So pretty--which blue is this?


----------



## dharma

Mindi B said:


> So pretty--which blue is this?


I think it's ciel


----------



## bababebi

Mindi B said:


> So pretty--which blue is this?


Gris Mouette.

It has a blue overcast that is very apparent here.


----------



## dharma

bababebi said:


> Gris Mouette.
> 
> It has a blue overcast that is very apparent here.


Wow! Really? It's that blue? Thanks for the ID, I thought GM was a pretty neutral grey.


----------



## bababebi

dharma said:


> Wow! Really? It's that blue? Thanks for the ID, I thought GM was a pretty neutral grey.


Yes Gris Mouette is grey, but it has a blue cast. As you know well, Hermes colors change a lot depending on the lighting situation.


----------



## Mindi B

Thank you, bababebi!  I'm with dharma, I was leaning toward Ciel.  Now that you say Gris Mouette, I can see it, but it surely does read blue here.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bababebi said:


> Yes Gris Mouette is grey, but it has a blue cast. As you know well, Hermes colors change a lot depending on the lighting situation.



Gorgeous color, *bababebi*. Thanks for the ID, I would never have guessed this one.


----------



## snowbuns

butterfly 86 said:


> Instagram


My bag twin! 
Well, almost, mine has phw 

GM is quite blue in some situations especially the GHW ones


----------



## wilmi

London


----------



## snowbuns

Goga Ashkenazy  
So Black croc Birkin (!!!!!!!) 35 
















I love their look, hence all this pics!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

snowbuns said:


> Goga Ashkenazy
> So Black croc Birkin (!!!!!!!) 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their look, hence all this pics!



Agreed!!!!


----------



## Baglover121

snowbuns said:


> Goga Ashkenazy
> So Black croc Birkin (!!!!!!!) 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their look, hence all this pics!



The long jeans sweeping the wet street though! [emoji15]


----------



## snowbuns

Baglover121 said:


> The long jeans sweeping the wet street though! [emoji15]



Maybe she was on her way to the atelier to get them altered


----------



## audreylita

snowbuns said:


> Goga Ashkenazy
> So Black croc Birkin (!!!!!!!) 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their look, hence all this pics!


Croc outside in the rain.


----------



## QuelleFromage

snowbuns said:


> Goga Ashkenazy
> So Black croc Birkin (!!!!!!!) 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their look, hence all this pics!



I think it's sweet how he's comforting her after she was clearly attacked by Big Bird.


----------



## Julide

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's sweet how he's comforting her after she was clearly attacked by Big Bird.



 So true!


----------



## Baglover121

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's sweet how he's comforting her after she was clearly attacked by Big Bird.



I must admit I always found lapo elkann handsome with an eccentric sense of style, but this "I'm about to go yacht hopping" look in the midst of a rainy grey day is a big No No!


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's sweet how he's comforting her after she was clearly attacked by Big Bird.



[emoji651]️This is what I WISH I was clever enough to say. But I really am with you on this because I strongly felt that the coat was made from muppets!


----------



## Hermezzy

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's sweet how he's comforting her after she was clearly attacked by Big Bird.


I wonder who designed that coat... and don't say Jim Hensen!  hehe


----------



## Flip88

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's sweet how he's comforting her after she was clearly attacked by Big Bird.


Ha ha - you made me smile. Love her croc B but oh dear - that coat.


----------



## dharma

Hermezzy said:


> I wonder who designed that coat... and don't say Jim Hensen!  hehe


It's Fendi


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> It's Fendi



Reminds me of Absolutely Fabulous:

"What is that cr*p you're wearing, Patsy?"
"It's Lacroix, darling."
"Oh, it's fabulous, darling, fabulous."


----------



## lulilu

BBC said:


> Reminds me of Absolutely Fabulous:
> 
> "What is that cr*p you're wearing, Patsy?"
> "It's Lacroix, darling."
> "Oh, it's fabulous, darling, fabulous."



Love how she always talked about Lacroix.


----------



## dharma




----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> [emoji651]️This is what I WISH I was clever enough to say. But I really am with you on this because I strongly felt that the coat was made from muppets!


I thought it was just me who thought that coat was just ...


----------



## snowbuns

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I thought it was just me who thought that coat was just ...



Seems its something to be loved or to be hated 
I'm totally into muppet coats


----------



## Mindi B

I think she wears Big Bird well.  I like Muppet coats, too, snowbuns, but I lack the courage to wear them.
BBC, thank you for the AbFab throwback!  Love that show, sweetie darling.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rofling, ladies you crack me up!
+1 for all posts. BBC extra credit for Ab Fab!!!

Personally, thought they - the couple - looked adorable!


----------



## prepster

BBC said:


> [emoji651]️This is what I WISH I was clever enough to say. But I really am with you on this because I strongly felt that the coat was made from muppets!



I always had a feeling there was a seedy underworld to the Muppet show.  So _this_ is what happens to them when they're no longer on the show.


----------



## Notorious Pink

snowbuns said:


> Seems its something to be loved or to be hated
> I'm totally into muppet coats





Mindi B said:


> I think she wears Big Bird well.  I like Muppet coats, too, snowbuns, but I lack the courage to wear them.
> BBC, thank you for the AbFab throwback!  Love that show, sweetie darling.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Rofling, ladies you crack me up!
> +1 for all posts. BBC extra credit for Ab Fab!!!
> 
> Personally, thought they - the couple - looked adorable!





prepster said:


> I always had a feeling there was a seedy underworld to the Muppet show.  So _this_ is what happens to them when they're no longer on the show.



Not to insult anyone who likes to wear Muppet! I am probably the only one who remembers the skit from the show "The State" where they ate Muppet (yeah, I watched a lot of Comedy Central in the early 90s, that show may have even directly followed AbFab). I admire anyone who can pull off this look! And yes, Vigee - I do think they look sweet together (I'll pretend I don't know anything about him [emoji51]).


----------



## Mindi B

prepster said:


> I always had a feeling there was a seedy underworld to the Muppet show.  So _this_ is what happens to them when they're no longer on the show.



Nooooo!  The horror, the horror!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Rofling, ladies you crack me up!
> +1 for all posts. BBC extra credit for Ab Fab!!!
> 
> Personally, thought they - t*he couple - looked adorable!*


Agreed! They are really cute together!


----------



## snowbuns

BBC said:


> Not to insult anyone who likes to wear Muppet! I am probably the only one who remembers the skit from the show "The State" where they ate Muppet (yeah, I watched a lot of Comedy Central in the early 90s, that show may have even directly followed AbFab). I admire anyone who can pull off this look! And yes, Vigee - I do think they look sweet together (I'll pretend I don't know anything about him [emoji51]).



Ate muppets? Careful, you are what you eat


----------



## lulilu

A story about Goga Ashkenazi and Vionnet:  http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/goga-ashkenazi-the-oil-oligarch-turned-fashion-designer


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Reminds me of Absolutely Fabulous:
> 
> "What is that cr*p you're wearing, Patsy?"
> "It's Lacroix, darling."
> "Oh, it's fabulous, darling, fabulous."



I love the coat ha ha, I love the bag too, just maybe not together


----------



## papertiger

snowbuns said:


> Seems its something to be loved or to be hated
> I'm totally into muppet coats



Me too. I have Versace red goat 'thing' somewhere everyone will hate too  Just cail me 'Animal'


----------



## papertiger

BBC said:


> Not to insult anyone who likes to wear Muppet! I am probably the only one who remembers the skit from the show "The State" where they ate Muppet (yeah, I watched a lot of Comedy Central in the early 90s, that show may have even directly followed AbFab). I admire anyone who can pull off this look! And yes, Vigee - I do think they look sweet together (I'll pretend I don't know anything about him [emoji51]).



It's interesting, they may be doing vintage TV themes for fancy dress party Edina does the Muppet Show and with Simon Le Bon guest cameo-ing in Miami Vice


----------



## marbella8

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's sweet how he's comforting her after she was clearly attacked by Big Bird.



Could not have been said any better. That coat should be illegal or something, and the long jeans, not a good style day for her. I think there should be a rule about wearing more than one exotic at a time, lol. At least her bag is gorgeous and they look happy


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marjorie Harvey.


----------



## butterfly 86

Instagram


----------



## wilmi

FW


----------



## wilmi

FW.


----------



## wilmi

harpers fw


----------



## wilmi

fw


----------



## MariaQ

Juliana Awada, first lady of Argentina.


----------



## Notorious Pink

wilmi said:


> harpers fw



Anyone know who the second woman is? She's gorgeous, I'm surprised that I haven't seen her before.


----------



## 000

BBC said:


> Anyone know who the second woman is? She's gorgeous, I'm surprised that I haven't seen her before.


Model Sara Sampaio


----------



## Notorious Pink

000 said:


> Model Sara Sampaio



Thank you! [emoji254] She's very striking and I like her style.


----------



## wilmi

Shala Monroque, I like her style and she seems to like Hermes.


----------



## wilmi

a few more.


----------



## wilmi

was researching Jeans....


----------



## wilmi

probably old/known pics...


----------



## wilmi

I was just thinking if Leandra Medine was wearing Hermes, I would post pics of her a lot... and then..... I guess she does sometimes...  I think her magazine is fresh, smart and funny.


----------



## marbella8

wilmi said:


> I was just thinking if Leandra Medine was wearing Hermes, I would post pics of her a lot... and then..... I guess she does sometimes...  I think her magazine is fresh, smart and funny.



What are her jeans, love them!


----------



## wilmi

I was just playing with google.... apparently the pictures are from 2010 or so... the jeans from a place called Mikkat Market which does not exist anymore.  Thats what I found anyways.  Have a great day.


----------



## marbella8

wilmi said:


> I was just playing with google.... apparently the pictures are from 2010 or so... the jeans from a place called Mikkat Market which does not exist anymore.  Thats what I found anyways.  Have a great day.



Thank you for the details, that's very nice of you


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## audreylita

Photo courtesy of Advanced Style


----------



## allanrvj

audreylita said:


> Photo courtesy of Advanced Style
> 
> View attachment 3704625



#ageinggoals #template


----------



## allanrvj

Lakis Gavalas with Birkin Lakis



Also, his Kelly Pochette (barenia?) with a custom Hermès bag:


----------



## catsinthebag

allanrvj said:


> Lakis Gavalas with Birkin Lakis
> View attachment 3715418
> 
> 
> Also, his Kelly Pochette (barenia?) with a custom Hermès bag:
> View attachment 3715419



Wow! I knew about the Kelly Lakis but had no idea there was a Birkin Lakis. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julide

allanrvj said:


> Lakis Gavalas with Birkin Lakis
> View attachment 3715418
> 
> 
> Also, his Kelly Pochette (barenia?) with a custom Hermès bag:
> View attachment 3715419




I love his collection! Thanks for posting these pictures!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna de Casanova. I think I'm in love. 
Can anyone identify the scarves?


----------



## Suzie

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna de Casanova. I think I'm in love.
> Can anyone identify the scarves?
> View attachment 3737231
> View attachment 3737232
> View attachment 3737233
> View attachment 3737247
> View attachment 3737248
> View attachment 3737249
> View attachment 3737250
> View attachment 3737252
> View attachment 3737253
> View attachment 3737254


I love her whippet as I am Mummy of 2 whippets.


----------



## lulilu

Oh to have Luna's lifestyle where I could wear those fabulous outfits!


----------



## Setherwood

Love her dress with the red birkin.


----------



## dharma

Suzie said:


> I love her whippet as I am Mummy of 2 whippets.


Twins! Or should I say quads? 
I love these pictures, she is gorgeous. The human is lovely too.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Suzie said:


> I love her whippet as I am Mummy of 2 whippets.





dharma said:


> Twins! Or should I say quads?
> I love these pictures, she is gorgeous. The human is lovely too.


I have a treat for you!


----------



## Suzie

OneMoreDay said:


> I have a treat for you!
> View attachment 3738073
> 
> View attachment 3738072
> 
> View attachment 3738074
> 
> View attachment 3738075
> 
> View attachment 3738076


Oh, thank you so much! I just adore these photos, you can see how much love she has for her fur babies. P.S. Her choice of clothing and bags are on point too.


----------



## OneMoreDay

More Luna.








Bonus!


----------



## sydgirl

She has so amazing style and her fur babies are so so adorable!


----------



## lucywife

Her comments to instagram photos are hilarious!


----------



## Hat Trick

OneMoreDay said:


> More Luna.
> View attachment 3738086
> View attachment 3738087
> View attachment 3738088
> View attachment 3738089
> View attachment 3738090
> View attachment 3738091
> View attachment 3738092
> 
> Bonus!
> View attachment 3738093
> 
> View attachment 3738094


----------



## Becki ward

andee said:


> Any idea what red lipstick she wears?
> I am in the market with my new red H buys.


She looks fab !


----------



## Meta

@OneMoreDay The CSGMs she wears in order are:
Sieste au Paradis
Aux Portes du Palais (if I'm not mistaken)
Brandebourgs
Zenobie, Reine de Palmyre
L'arbre du Vent

They're all fairly recent not more than 3 years ago. HTH


----------



## dharma

OneMoreDay said:


> I have a treat for you!
> View attachment 3738073
> 
> View attachment 3738072
> 
> View attachment 3738074
> 
> View attachment 3738075
> 
> View attachment 3738076


Oh thank you! Yes, it's hard to have just one!
That croc convoyeur!!!!!


----------



## kelly7

Great women , those pictures are amazing .

Her Handbag collection is gorgeous.

 So lovely .... i really love Whippets ! also have one    you can feel the love between her and the dogs.



Thanks for posting these pictures


----------



## kelly7




----------



## OneMoreDay

weN84 said:


> @OneMoreDay The CSGMs she wears in order are:
> Sieste au Paradis
> Aux Portes du Palais (if I'm not mistaken)
> Brandebourgs
> Zenobie, Reine de Palmyre
> L'arbre du Vent
> 
> They're all fairly recent not more than 3 years ago. HTH


Thanks!  She wears them so well.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peony Lim.


----------



## allanrvj

I don't know if we have a street style thread so I'm just gonna put these pics here for everyone to enjoy


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Peony Lim.
> View attachment 3739616
> 
> View attachment 3739619
> 
> View attachment 3739615
> 
> View attachment 3739614
> 
> View attachment 3739613
> 
> View attachment 3739620
> 
> View attachment 3739621


Can anybody ID her dress? Alaïa?


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Can anybody ID her dress? Alaïa?


According to her IG, yes it's Alaïa.


----------



## striveforluxury

This is Heart Evangelista, an actress and a socialite from the Philippines. She has a lot of Hermes and even hand paints on them (Hermes is supportive of this so don't worry!) She's my total fave


----------



## OneMoreDay

striveforluxury said:


> This is Heart Evangelista, an actress and a socialite from the Philippines. She has a lot of Hermes and even hand paints on them (Hermes is supportive of this so don't worry!) She's my total fave


I love Heart too but she's usually on the Asians thread (here). So as not to derail this Socialites thread, you might want to check it out (and use the search bar to see if you've missed anything). I post her stuff there pretty regularly.


----------



## striveforluxury

OneMoreDay said:


> I love Heart too but she's usually on the Asians thread (here). So as not to derail this Socialites thread, you might want to check it out (and use the search bar to see if you've missed anything). I post her stuff there pretty regularly.



I'm so sorry! I did not know there is a separate thread for Asians. New member hope you understand hehe


----------



## OneMoreDay

striveforluxury said:


> I'm so sorry! I did not know there is a separate thread for Asians. New member hope you understand hehe


No worries! Hope you enjoy yourself. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## striveforluxury

OneMoreDay said:


> No worries! Hope you enjoy yourself. Welcome to the forum!



Thanks! Been really enjoying it haha im online almost all day


----------



## ayc

OneMoreDay said:


> I have a treat for you!
> View attachment 3738073
> 
> View attachment 3738072
> 
> View attachment 3738074
> 
> View attachment 3738075
> 
> View attachment 3738076


she is so classy!! thanks for posting!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden. Sorry for the blurry photos.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viktoria Rader of Vikyandthekid IG.


----------



## sydgirl

OneMoreDay said:


> Viktoria Rader of Vikyandthekid IG.
> View attachment 3745084
> View attachment 3745085
> View attachment 3745086
> View attachment 3745087
> View attachment 3745088
> View attachment 3745089
> View attachment 3745090
> View attachment 3745091
> View attachment 3745093
> View attachment 3745094


Omg love her BP sellier k [emoji170] and her style!


----------



## allanrvj

I want these shoes! 





I wonder if they make it for men


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> I want these shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they make it for men


I want them too! Especially in white. I'm obsessed with white shoes these days.  
The good news is, Stella McCartney just launched their Menswear in 2017. The bad news is they don't have a real mens' equivalent of the Elyse platforms.  They do have these though.




Link: https://www.stellamccartney.com/my/...-flat-shoes_cod11146979wk.html#dept=men_shoes




Link: https://www.stellamccartney.com/my/...-flat-shoes_cod11286877ks.html#dept=men_shoes


----------



## allanrvj

OneMoreDay said:


> I want them too! Especially in white. I'm obsessed with white shoes these days.
> The good news is, Stella McCartney just launched their Menswear in 2017. The bad news is they don't have a real mens' equivalent of the Elyse platforms.  They do have these though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.stellamccartney.com/my/...-flat-shoes_cod11146979wk.html#dept=men_shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.stellamccartney.com/my/...-flat-shoes_cod11286877ks.html#dept=men_shoes


Meh. Boring and looks dated. I want the white.


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> Meh. Boring and looks dated. I want the white.


I know!  You should drop them an email.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

OneMoreDay said:


> Viktoria Rader of Vikyandthekid IG.
> View attachment 3745084
> View attachment 3745085
> View attachment 3745086
> View attachment 3745087
> View attachment 3745088
> View attachment 3745089
> View attachment 3745090
> View attachment 3745091
> View attachment 3745093
> View attachment 3745094


Any idea what bag is in 3,6,9?


----------



## OneMoreDay

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Any idea what bag is in 3,6,9?


It's Loewe's Hammock bag from SS17. One of my faves.


----------



## mundodabolsa

x


----------



## allanrvj

OneMoreDay said:


> It's Loewe's Hammock bag from SS17. One of my faves.
> View attachment 3745532
> 
> View attachment 3745531


It's like a better Lindy


----------



## OneMoreDay

allanrvj said:


> It's like a better Lindy


It's very similar. However, one possible downside is that the Hammock is an open tote. There's no flap or zip to protect your belongings.


----------



## OneMoreDay

More Viktoria (Viky) Rader.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

OneMoreDay said:


> It's Loewe's Hammock bag from SS17. One of my faves.
> View attachment 3745532
> 
> View attachment 3745531


Thanks so much!


----------



## OneMoreDay

These aren't very recent photos. Here's Helena Seger, footballer Zlatan Ibrahimovic's wife.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## Mindi B

I just can't find much to like in Susan Casden's clothing choices.  The styles, patterns and color choices don't seem to flatter her: too juvenile?  Too busy?  She looks best in simpler styles, IMO.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

OneMoreDay said:


> These aren't very recent photos. Here's Helena Seger, footballer Zlatan Ibrahimovic's wife.
> View attachment 3746441
> View attachment 3746442
> View attachment 3746443
> View attachment 3746444
> View attachment 3746445
> View attachment 3746446
> View attachment 3746447
> View attachment 3746448
> View attachment 3746449
> View attachment 3746450


#2 looks like she can fit inside that bag lol


----------



## OneMoreDay

PurseOnFleek said:


> #2 looks like she can fit inside that bag lol


Totally.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A few more pics of Helena, including the contrast interior of one of her Birkins.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dasha Zhukova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A glowing Mira Duma!


----------



## luckylove

OneMoreDay said:


> A glowing Mira Duma!
> View attachment 3749977



What a sweet photo!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Claire Duroc Danner with Michael Coste at an Amfar dinner.


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> Claire Duroc Danner with Michael Coste at an Amfar dinner.
> View attachment 3751358


Mr Coste's forehead looks like the bum of a newborn baby! Wow! I wish my forehead was that smooth!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Julide said:


> Mr Coste's forehead looks like the bum of a newborn baby! Wow! I wish my forehead was that smooth!



Mr Coste looks like he belongs in Madame Tussaud's. I'm sure you can have the same forehead (for a price [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]).


----------



## xiaoxiao

BBC said:


> Mr Coste looks like he belongs in Madame Tussaud's. I'm sure you can have the same forehead (for a price [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]).



Lol


----------



## bresquier

Daniella Semaan, Fabregas' wife, attending Leo Messi's wedding with croc Kelly


----------



## etoupebirkin

bresquier said:


> Daniella Semaan, Fabregas' wife, attending Leo Messi's wedding with croc Kelly


She looks beautiful, but one quick move to the left or right could lead to a major wardrobe malfunction and show.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> Mr Coste looks like he belongs in Madame Tussaud's. I'm sure you can have the same forehead (for a price [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]).


Exactly! I was going to say the same!


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Claire Duroc Danner with Michael Coste at an Amfar dinner.
> View attachment 3751358


I really like her outfit! So elegant and classy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

etoupebirkin said:


> She looks beautiful, but one quick move to the left or right could lead to a major wardrobe malfunction and show.


 that where my eye went straight to too! But I am sure they are all securely taped?


----------



## etoupebirkin

xiangxiang0731 said:


> that where my eye went straight to too! But I am sure they are all securely taped?


I would not be too sure of that!!!


----------



## bobkat1991

bresquier said:


> Daniella Semaan, Fabregas' wife, attending Leo Messi's wedding with croc Kelly


I thought there was an unwritten fashion rule about not trying to upstage the bride??!!


----------



## Mindi B

She must have RSVP'd for her date, herself, and two guests.


----------



## bobkat1991

Mindi B said:


> She must have RSVP'd for her date, herself, and two guests.


----------



## etoupebirkin

OneMoreDay said:


> Viky Rader.
> View attachment 3750856


Can anyone ID the shirt she's wearing? I'm obsessing about it.
TIA.


----------



## OneMoreDay

etoupebirkin said:


> Can anyone ID the shirt she's wearing? I'm obsessing about it.
> TIA.


According to her Instagram, it's by Les Eclaires.


----------



## etoupebirkin

OneMoreDay said:


> According to her Instagram, it's by Les Eclaires.


Thanks!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

etoupebirkin said:


> She looks beautiful, but one quick move to the left or right could lead to a major wardrobe malfunction and show.


Lol!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bryn Dorfman.







With Olga Shalnova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olga Shalnova.






At the Margiela Artisanal show.




At the Amfar dinner.


With her mother.


With Luna de Casanova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden on 4th July. I think she's using a shoulder strap on her Birkin again.


----------



## luckylove

I really need glasses... I just assumed she was wearing a kelly!


----------



## OneMoreDay

luckylove said:


> I really need glasses... I just assumed she was wearing a kelly!


Sorry for the quality of the photo. I can barely pick out two handles but she's been known to use straps for Birkins before. See here.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lori Harvey.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

OneMoreDay said:


> Sorry for the quality of the photo. I can barely pick out two handles but she's been known to use straps for Birkins before. See here.


Thanks for posting the link i looked back and i feel bad for that bag haha. She may as well invest in a kelly epsom sellier 25/28 and then if she likes the look/use of a gaping tote just leave the kelly open . That is far better than putting such strain on the actual straps which could really distort them overtime; even one time of use could do that especially with people hugging her in those pics which causes stress on the bag worn this way. 
A strap use for short period to say put things in the car seems fine but looks like the way she wears it is for a full event this way... A no no in my eyes!


----------



## bobkat1991

OneMoreDay said:


> Lori Harvey.
> View attachment 3756860


I think I like the accessory walking on her right the best.....


----------



## OneMoreDay

bobkat1991 said:


> I think I like the accessory walking on her right the best.....


Oh, you.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader (vikyandthekid). Now I really want an Evelyn Sellier!   Anyone know what size it is? Looks like a 29.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bryn Dorfman.


----------



## allanrvj

So awesome, this one:


----------



## Melbee

bobkat1991 said:


> I think I like the accessory walking on her right the best.....


Right there with you, girl.


----------



## DR2014

OneMoreDay said:


> Viky Rader (vikyandthekid). Now I really want an Evelyn Sellier!   Anyone know what size it is? Looks like a 29.
> View attachment 3762145
> View attachment 3762147
> View attachment 3762148
> View attachment 3762149
> View attachment 3762150


i think its a 29.  The 33 is really huge looking.  I have the 33 and I am going to switch it for the 29 if I can.


----------



## TankerToad

allanrvj said:


> So awesome, this one:



Saw this exact bag at the boutique today 
It's gorgeous !!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bryn Dorfman.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

OneMoreDay said:


> Viky Rader.
> View attachment 3765787
> 
> View attachment 3765788
> 
> View attachment 3765786
> 
> View attachment 3765789


Putting Roulis on my radar


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olga Shalnova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olga Shalnova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> Olga Shalnova.
> View attachment 3773219




I would love to have her hair!! So thick!! WOW!


----------



## allanrvj

Alyson Cafiero


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia Jaunat.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna de Casanova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia Jaunat.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## OneMoreDay

You guys must be tired of seeing Viky Rader and her Oran sandals by now, lol.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden's Rodeo in Hawaii.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

OneMoreDay said:


> You guys must be tired of seeing Viky Rader and her Oran sandals by now, lol. [emoji38]
> View attachment 3786446
> View attachment 3786447
> View attachment 3786448


She certainly gets alot of use out of them! Wonder how those soles are going lol hope she gets them cared for at a cobbler before she wears them down to their leather!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna de Casanova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## DR2014

OneMoreDay said:


> Viky Rader.
> View attachment 3795623


Is that B in Bois de Rose?


----------



## OneMoreDay

DR2014 said:


> Is that B in Bois de Rose?


It looks like it. So pretty.


----------



## Mindi B

So--and this is a serious question, as I am a social media Luddite--who is taking these pictures?  Does she travel with a dedicated photog so as to generate content for her Instagram brand, or however the kids these days would phrase it?
Old, inquiring minds want to know.
(I have tried to teach my dogs to take my picture, but they are rubbish as photographers.  Always the same low angle and no opposable thumbs.  Also NO sense of framing.)


OneMoreDay said:


> Viky Rader.
> View attachment 3795623


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mindi B said:


> So--and this is a serious question, as I am a social media Luddite--who is taking these pictures?  Does she travel with a dedicated photog so as to generate content for her Instagram brand, or however the kids these days would phrase it?
> Old, inquiring minds want to know.
> (I have tried to teach my dogs to take my picture, but they are rubbish as photographers.  Always the same low angle and no opposable thumbs.  Also NO sense of framing.)


Doggos are just hopeless, aren't they? 

If it's not taken by an Instagram Husband or Significant Other, many Instagrammers and bloggers travel with a photographer, otherwise we'd be stuck with even more selfies and the police would be inundated with reports of stolen cameras attached to tripods more than usual. 

The infamous Jamie Chua from the Asians & Hermes thread, for example, signed her domestic helper up for photography classes to help her take photos. Bit extreme since she doesn't exactly have an Instagram "brand" (though she does have a beauty line and a side business dealing in pre-loved luxury goodies).


----------



## DR2014

LO


Mindi B said:


> So--and this is a serious question, as I am a social media Luddite--who is taking these pictures?  Does she travel with a dedicated photog so as to generate content for her Instagram brand, or however the kids these days would phrase it?
> Old, inquiring minds want to know.
> (I have tried to teach my dogs to take my picture, but they are rubbish as photographers.  Always the same low angle and no opposable thumbs.  Also NO sense of framing.)


lol!  And also have been wondering the same thing re personal photog.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Roxy Jacenko pairing croc with LV leather trousers and a Fendi fox fur scarf. It's a lot of skin but I love this look.

Credit - Dailymail


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Prada_Princess said:


> View attachment 3796706
> 
> 
> Roxy Jacenko pairing croc with LV leather trousers and a Fendi fox fur scarf. It's a lot of skin but I love this look.
> 
> Credit - Dailymail


Yes alot of skin indeed but she certainly pulls it off well.


----------



## [vogue]

OneMoreDay said:


> Doggos are just hopeless, aren't they?
> 
> If it's not taken by an Instagram Husband or Significant Other, many Instagrammers and bloggers travel with a photographer, otherwise we'd be stuck with even more selfies and the police would be inundated with reports of stolen cameras attached to tripods more than usual.
> 
> The infamous Jamie Chua from the Asians & Hermes thread, for example, signed her domestic helper up for photography classes to help her take photos. Bit extreme since she doesn't exactly have an Instagram "brand" (though she does have a beauty line and a side business dealing in pre-loved luxury goodies).



*Fake pre-loved...


----------



## [vogue]

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna de Casanova.
> View attachment 3788266
> View attachment 3788267
> View attachment 3788268
> View attachment 3788269



Her style is GLORIOUS!!! Love the colours. GORGEOUS.


----------



## TC1

Mindi B said:


> So--and this is a serious question, as I am a social media Luddite--who is taking these pictures?  Does she travel with a dedicated photog so as to generate content for her Instagram brand, or however the kids these days would phrase it?
> Old, inquiring minds want to know.
> (I have tried to teach my dogs to take my picture, but they are rubbish as photographers.  Always the same low angle and no opposable thumbs.  Also NO sense of framing.)


You mean you DON'T have someone to follow you around with a camera while you hold and pose with bright fuchsia trash bags??


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peony Lim.


----------



## Hermesforlife

[emoji7]love this look. So casual yet classy


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden at a birthday party.


With her daughter.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna de Casanova.  The bag in the first pic is a Bellevue by Loro Piana, in case anyone's interested.






With doggos.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia Jaunat.


_"What's in the box?" screamed Brad Pitt._


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olga Shalnova.


----------



## Jahpson

miss this thread. thought it was sticked.


----------



## OneMoreDay

More Olga Shalnova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia Jaunat.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna de Casanova.


----------



## luckylove

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna de Casanova.
> View attachment 3828644
> View attachment 3828645



Beautiful H pieces... but I kind of want someone to feed her a sandwich.


----------



## tulipfield

[vogue] said:


> *Fake pre-loved...



Really?  [emoji50]


----------



## Alivia

luckylove said:


> Beautiful H pieces... but I kind of want someone to feed her a sandwich.



And give her a blouse to wear over her bra in the second photo.


----------



## chicinthecity777

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna de Casanova.
> View attachment 3828644
> View attachment 3828645





luckylove said:


> Beautiful H pieces... but I kind of want someone to feed her a sandwich.


 Also those tiny stilettos heel tips on cobblestones, ouch! I would be worried about a fall!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader and Netti Weber.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olga Shalnova. Bonus doggo named Bono at the end.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marjorie Harvey during the previous Dolce & Gabbana Alta Sartoria show.



Daughter, Lori Harvey.


----------



## Perfect Day

Look up!  Caroline Stanbury. Her fur is @popskilondonclothing. Her IG is the credit.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marjorie Harvey.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bryn Dorfman.



With Salt Bae.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olga Shalnova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Alla Verber, VP of Russia's largest luxury goods group.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Michael Coste with guests at the Hermes SS18 show.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna de Casanova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olga Shalnova at the Givenchy show.


----------



## seasounds

OneMoreDay said:


> Michael Coste with guests at the Hermes SS18 show.
> View attachment 3841580



This is some serious "manspreading".


----------



## luckylove

seasounds said:


> This is some serious "manspreading".



I had to go back and look after I read this... too funny and so true!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## wilmi

Paris FW Simon Chetrit,


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OneMoreDay said:


> Viky Rader.
> View attachment 3819378


There is something about the Ardennes leather that I like about her B.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3844761
> View attachment 3844762
> View attachment 3844763



Great pics, TT! That first look is amazing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3844761





luckylove said:


> Great pics, TT! That first look is amazing!



Agreed. Love that first look....love that coat!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## OneMoreDay

Minttu Raikkonen, wife of F1 driver Kimi Raikkonen.
*




*


----------



## Perfect Day




----------



## Meta

Pernille Teisbaek, stylist as captured by Tommy Tom


----------



## Meta

Viky Rader from her Instagram


----------



## MaryAndDogs

OneMoreDay said:


> I have a treat for you!
> View attachment 3738073
> 
> View attachment 3738072
> 
> View attachment 3738074
> 
> View attachment 3738075
> 
> View attachment 3738076



OMG! I just saw these pics and I am in LOVE!!!!

Totally adore the lady and I am beyond in LOVE with the dogs! 
Thank you sooo much for posting!  It totally made my day!!!!


----------



## Setherwood

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna de Casanova.
> View attachment 3828644



Can anyone tell me which H red this is?  It is STUNNING!
ETA:  any ID on the dress?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chiara Ferragni.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olga Shalnova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna De Casanova.




View attachment 3950268


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## hclubfan

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna De Casanova.
> View attachment 3950264
> View attachment 3950265
> View attachment 3950266
> View attachment 3950267
> View attachment 3950268
> View attachment 3950269


Wow....incredible bags and great style (and in stark contrast to what I wear to walk my dog!)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Peony Lim.


----------



## doni

hclubfan said:


> Wow....incredible bags and great style (and in stark contrast to what I wear to walk my dog!)



And she smiles, as if all those great bags truly make her happy!


----------



## Cygne18

Paris Hilton's custom Prive Porter Swarovski Birkin. Oh my....!
http://people.com/style/paris-hilton-flaunts-new-65000-birkin-bag/


----------



## ladysarah

I


OneMoreDay said:


> Luna De Casanova.
> View attachment 3950264
> View attachment 3950265
> View attachment 3950266
> View attachment 3950267
> View attachment 3950268
> View attachment 3950269


Is this a 25?


----------



## seasounds

Some photos from Paris Fashion Week.  I have no idea of the names of the people.  Just some H eye-candy.


----------



## seasounds




----------



## seasounds

PFW:


----------



## seasounds

PFW:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Cygne18 said:


> Paris Hilton's custom Prive Porter Swarovski Birkin. Oh my....!
> http://people.com/style/paris-hilton-flaunts-new-65000-birkin-bag/


I like her furry friends more than her B.


----------



## Cygne18

chkpfbeliever said:


> I like her furry friends more than her B.


I like her doggies too. Only Paris can pull off that Birkin!


----------



## fullgrain_maven

seasounds said:


> Some photos from Paris Fashion Week.  I have no idea of the names of the people.  Just some H eye-candy.


Very "Matrix"... she passed on the red and blue, and went right for the yellow pill. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## seasounds

Here's another from PFW:


----------



## js2367

Does anyone think /wish they think that they look as glamorous as these people do carrying their H around town??


----------



## seasounds

js2367 said:


> Does anyone think /wish they think that they look as glamorous as these people do carrying their H around town??


In my mind I do.


----------



## js2367

seasounds said:


> In my mind I do.


Right ? Same here haha. Wonderful feeling


----------



## bobkat1991

seasounds said:


> In my mind I do.





js2367 said:


> Right ? Same here haha. Wonderful feeling



*Me three...*


----------



## js2367

bobkat1991 said:


> *Me three...*


Makes it more enjoyable to go out in the world haha!


----------



## mes tresors

seasounds said:


> PFW:


Beautiful Kelly, a to die for color!


----------



## mes tresors

js2367 said:


> Does anyone think /wish they think that they look as glamorous as these people do carrying their H around town??


Anyone carrying an H around town would look glamorous, no doubt.


----------



## js2367

mes tresors said:


> Anyone carrying an H around town would look glamorous, no doubt.


Agreed !!


----------



## ladysarah

seasounds said:


> Here's another from PFW:


J'adore!!!! What size and spec is this anyone knows?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

seasounds said:


> PFW:



Gah!  I want that pink coat!  Anyone know who makes it?


----------



## Mpassan03

I’m sorry if this has been posted or asked but does anyone know the size of Roxys Kelly? Is it a 25?


----------



## Rouge H

Looks like a 32


----------



## nadineluv

Mpassan03 said:


> I’m sorry if this has been posted or asked but does anyone know the size of Roxys Kelly? Is it a 25?



Looks like a 28 sellier to me. She is very petite so of course it looks bigger.


----------



## seasounds

Amanda Cronin


----------



## Celia_Hish

Nicky Hilton


----------



## doloresmia

Celeste barber of instagram
#celestebarber


----------



## lucywife

ladysarah said:


> I
> 
> Is this a 25?


Looks like it.


----------



## Prinipessa

seasounds said:


> PFW:


So Glamorous and in comfortable shoes, love it.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

ladysarah said:


> J'adore!!!! What size and spec is this anyone knows?



Looks like a 25


----------



## MaryAndDogs

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna De Casanova.
> View attachment 3950264
> View attachment 3950265
> View attachment 3950266
> View attachment 3950267
> View attachment 3950268
> View attachment 3950269




I seriously love this lady's dogs. They are beyond cute. I guess the handbags are ok too


----------



## allanrvj

Prince Pelayo / Pelayo Díaz


----------



## Creammia

seasounds said:


> PFW:


May I know what color is the Kelly? Is it Amber?


----------



## seasounds

Tamara Ecclestone:


----------



## allanrvj

Miroslava Duma with a Cityback 27
(great that she’s carrying a bag for men)




And a 2002


----------



## cavalla

allanrvj said:


> Miroslava Duma with a Cityback 27
> (great that she’s carrying a bag for men)
> View attachment 4118075
> View attachment 4118077
> 
> 
> And a 2002
> 
> View attachment 4118076



I know she's petite but the 2002 looks gigantic on her. Is it a 26?


----------



## allanrvj

cavalla said:


> I know she's petite but the 2002 looks gigantic on her. Is it a 26?


Yeah I think so


----------



## doloresmia

@lunadecasanova from instagram


----------



## allanrvj

Mira Duma and her Airsilk


----------



## Ang-Lin

cavalla said:


> I know she's petite but the 2002 looks gigantic on her. Is it a 26?


I was going to say the same thing! this is def one of the cases of the bag wearing her. I do like her style tho.


----------



## allanrvj

Mira Duma with what looks like a Sac a Depeches Light


----------



## seasounds

Some offerings from Paris Fashion Week:


----------



## seasounds

Milan Fashion week:


----------



## allywchu1

seasounds said:


> Milan Fashion week:



Does anyone know if the last one a 22 or 18? TIA


----------



## Julide

seasounds said:


> Milan Fashion week:


I love her short suit. It looks like she hacked a pant suit!


----------



## Meta

Darja Barannik (blogger)







And two different people spotted with Kelly Mini II from fashion week.


----------



## Meta

CSGM spotted from fashion week


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viktoria Rader of vikyandthekid IG.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna De Casanova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olga Shalnova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia Jaunat.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Alla Verber.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Katia Verber, Alla's daughter.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader. Some posts from summer time.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Susan Casden.


With a now sold out Hong-Kong special Petit-h charm.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia Jaunat with Michael Coste.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

The always lovely Luna De Casanova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia Jaunat.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Katia Verber.


----------



## Flip88

@mrs_bcworld


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hannah Strafford-Taylor.


----------



## Flip88

@mrs_bcworld


----------



## Flip88

@aidagarifullina


----------



## Flip88

@juliadybowski


----------



## Flip88

@blondieluxe


----------



## Flip88

@diyen168


----------



## Flip88

@victoria_fox


----------



## Flip88

Tina Kandelaki


----------



## galliano_girl

OneMoreDay said:


> Viktoria Rader of vikyandthekid IG.
> View attachment 4246220



what is the color of pink birkin??


----------



## Notorious Pink

galliano_girl said:


> what is the color of pink birkin??



It looks like Bois de Rose from here, but depending on the accuracy of the lighting/filter it may not actually be pink, it may be rouge h.


----------



## galliano_girl

BBC said:


> It looks like Bois de Rose from here, but depending on the accuracy of the lighting/filter it may not actually be pink, it may be rouge h.



I know Rouge H in real life, but didn't see Bois de Rose. Now I googled and it's definitely bois! Thank you)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hannah Strafford-Taylor. I'm dying for a CDC belt now.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna de Casanova.


----------



## Julide

Flip88 said:


> Tina Kandelaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295031


Wow! What a beautiful woman!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vanessa Traina.


----------



## doloresmia

Instagrammer TKLoves - such a simple and beautiful image!


----------



## Flip88

OneMoreDay said:


> Vanessa Traina.
> View attachment 4303715


Stunning


----------



## Julide

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 4306787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagrammer TKLoves - such a simple and beautiful image!


Love her hair!!


----------



## Suncatcher

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 4306787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagrammer TKLoves - such a simple and beautiful image!



That hair is something else!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celia Jaunat.


With Michael Coste and Co at the HermesFemme show. I'd love to get a closer look at Olga Shalnova's Plume but her account's been changed to 'Private'.


----------



## periogirl28

@OneMoreDay  Probably this. Courtesy of Christie's.


----------



## OneMoreDay

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4316978
> 
> @OneMoreDay  Probably this. Courtesy of Christie's.


Pretty!


----------



## dooneybaby

OneMoreDay said:


> Hannah Strafford-Taylor. I'm dying for a CDC belt now.
> View attachment 4302251
> View attachment 4302252
> View attachment 4302253
> View attachment 4302254
> View attachment 4302255
> View attachment 4302256
> View attachment 4302257
> View attachment 4302258
> View attachment 4302259
> View attachment 4302260


Hannah knows how to pull it together!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bryn Dorfman.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mira Duma.


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Bryn Dorfman.
> View attachment 4320255
> View attachment 4320256
> View attachment 4320257
> View attachment 4320258
> View attachment 4320259
> View attachment 4320260
> View attachment 4320261
> View attachment 4320262




That barenia kelly looks really good on her!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hannah Strafford-Taylor.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lauren Santo Domingo absolutely killing it at PFW.  Coat by Mansur Gavriel.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Alla Verber.


----------



## diva lee

Flip88 said:


> @victoria_fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287635



Does anyone know the color of this birkin? Is it maybe capucine or orange poppy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## doloresmia

These may have been added before, but it is flashback friday! Carolyn Bessette Kennedy from instagram. She proves classic styles remain relevant decades later.


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> These may have been added before, but it is flashback friday! Carolyn Bessette Kennedy from instagram. She proves classic styles remain relevant decades later.
> 
> View attachment 4327997



One more @officialcarolynbessettekennedy


----------



## PJW5813

A sad reminder of effortless style.


----------



## doloresmia

Love this summertime use of a black birkin from instagram


----------



## Israeli_Flava

diva lee said:


> Does anyone know the color of this birkin? Is it maybe capucine or orange poppy? Thanks in advance!


Looks like OP to me!!!! So vibrant!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doloresmia said:


> Love this summertime use of a black birkin from instagram
> 
> View attachment 4328848


Bravo!  for the execution!!! All 3 look amazing!


----------



## MYH

doloresmia said:


> These may have been added before, but it is flashback friday! Carolyn Bessette Kennedy from instagram. She proves classic styles remain relevant decades later.
> 
> View attachment 4327997


LOL. That Birkin looks heavy. She has to lean the other direction for counterbalance.


----------



## doloresmia

Beautiful lakis, repost from instagram.... be still my heart


----------



## doloresmia

Don’t often see the verrou, but it is an elegant a beautiful bag! Love the way this lady makes it pop. (From instagram @no34style)


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> Beautiful lakis, repost from instagram.... be still my heart
> 
> View attachment 4330009



Stunning!!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nicky Hilton sharing some of her handbag collection with Saks.


----------



## MrsWashington

Aerin Lauder with a kelly (28?)


----------



## doloresmia

I love how this instagrammer can carry big and small H bags..... marvelous eye candy from her posts! @olivialafabuleuse


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> I love how this instagrammer can carry big and small H bags off....
> 
> View attachment 4332237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332239


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 4332240


----------



## Flip88

She is amazing indeed on IG. I love this combo.


----------



## Flip88

@mrs_bcworld


----------



## Flip88

@mrs_bcworld


----------



## Flip88

@nadjasnowflake


----------



## Flip88

@mimimikababy


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hannah Strafford-Taylor.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

OneMoreDay said:


> Hannah Strafford-Taylor.
> View attachment 4324916


Love her Birkin!
Is it Swift?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Polina Samoylova. If you're familiar with Chryseis Tan from the Asians thread, Polina's just been engaged to her brother, Morvin Tan.



 Anyone know what this shade is? Sauge?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna de Casanova. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 At PFW. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
  At the Valentino Haute Couture show.


	

		
			
		

		
	
  With Raf Simons.


	

		
			
		

		
	
  And the Emperor himself.


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna de Casanova.
> View attachment 4342453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At PFW.
> View attachment 4342459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Valentino Haute Couture show.
> View attachment 4342454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Raf Simons.
> View attachment 4342456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Emperor himself.
> View attachment 4342455




What a natural stunner!


----------



## OneMoreDay

One more from Luna.


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> One more from Luna.
> View attachment 4344419


----------



## Flip88

Olivia Pommer

@olivia_lafabuleuse


----------



## Flip88

Mrs Bebito

@mrsbebito


----------



## [vogue]

OneMoreDay said:


> Hannah Strafford-Taylor.
> View attachment 4340518



Such a lovely pictures!


----------



## doloresmia

Instagrammer juliannawilde and a gorgeous kelly


----------



## Flip88

@luciagryg


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doloresmia said:


> I love how this instagrammer can carry big and small H bags..... marvelous eye candy from her posts! @olivialafabuleuse
> 
> View attachment 4332237


Love her too! ALWAYS so classy and impeccable taste!


----------



## Flip88

bisousx said:


> I was curious about this bright color so I looked it up on IG... it’s not Hermes but a company called @pythondesign_official from Bali.


Aargh, my apologies.

Olivia Pommier


----------



## Flip88

@yanina_lecristal


----------



## doloresmia

From instagram... names on pics

Love these looks


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 4388311
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388313
> 
> 
> From instagram... names on pics
> 
> Love these looks




That yellow dress!!!


----------



## Julide

xiaoxiao said:


> That yellow dress!!!


I was just about to say the same thing!!! Love it! I wonder who it is by...


----------



## duna

Love the lady with the grey shawl, very chic!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Julide said:


> I was just about to say the same thing!!! Love it! I wonder who it is by...



I tried looking on IG but can’t find the original. ☹️


----------



## doloresmia

Does anyone else follow this instagrammer? She has a totally fabulous collection. Wearing H RTW and my dream bag in this post.


----------



## nicole0612

doloresmia said:


> Does anyone else follow this instagrammer? She has a totally fabulous collection. Wearing H RTW and my dream bag in this post.
> 
> View attachment 4389075



I don’t follow her, but I have stumbled across her YouTube video reviews, which are very helpful, I really like her detailed review of the old mini Kelly vs new mini Kelly. 
Such a lovely photo, thanks for posting it!


----------



## margieb

For the TPF youngens’. All hail ABL


----------



## TankerToad

Love ABL but that video is a bit creepy 
Yikes!


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiaoxiao said:


> That yellow dress!!!





Julide said:


> I was just about to say the same thing!!! Love it! I wonder who it is by...





BBC said:


> I tried looking on IG but can’t find the original. ☹️



I'm going out on a limb and saying Dolce, or possibly Rixo as it looks like one of their prints.....


----------



## oohshinythings

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm going out on a limb and saying Dolce, or possibly Rixo as it looks like one of their prints.....


Yes yellow skirt is Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## ladysarah

nicole0612 said:


> I don’t follow her, but I have stumbled across her YouTube video reviews, which are very helpful, I really like her detailed review of the old mini Kelly vs new mini Kelly.
> Such a lovely photo, thanks for posting it!


Yes very good and I also found it helpful. The old mini Kelly is more user friendly. I call the Kelly 25 a mini but of course that’s not right. It’s huuuge by comparison.


----------



## xiaoxiao

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm going out on a limb and saying Dolce, or possibly Rixo as it looks like one of their prints.....



That’s what I thought (dolce), but I couldn’t find that print online this season....   such a happy color and I’m not even into colors!


----------



## doloresmia

Ok, do you not lust for a kelly with this photo from instagram from @Sabinalynn


----------



## snibor

doloresmia said:


> Does anyone else follow this instagrammer? She has a totally fabulous collection. Wearing H RTW and my dream bag in this post.
> 
> View attachment 4389075



Yes I do. Incredible collection.


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Ok, do you not lust for a kelly with this photo from instagram from @Sabinalynn
> 
> View attachment 4402854



She might be my newest instagram crush.... love the minimalism of her stark black and white themes... although very bright for every day. I am more floppy but do admire the look


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> She might be my newest instagram crush.... love the minimalism of her stark black and white themes... although very bright for every day. I am more floppy but do admire the look
> 
> View attachment 4403528


A very nice way to wear black Sellier with leggings. I have to try this for my next yoga class.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Julide said:


> I was just about to say the same thing!!! Love it! I wonder who it is by...


Love the dress too..had to find out. I thought at first Carolina Herrera or maybe Giorgio Armani but...
Dolce and Gabbana 2014 collection (courtesy of  Pinterest)


Beautiful & timeless imo


----------



## Julide

Tall1Grl said:


> Love the dress too..had to find out. I thought at first Carolina Herrera or maybe Giorgio Armani but...
> Dolce and Gabbana 2014 collection (courtesy of  Pinterest)
> View attachment 4403589
> 
> Beautiful & timeless imo


Thank you!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tall1Grl said:


> Love the dress too..had to find out. I thought at first Carolina Herrera or maybe Giorgio Armani but...
> Dolce and Gabbana 2014 collection (courtesy of  Pinterest)
> View attachment 4403589
> 
> Beautiful & timeless imo




Thank you so so much!!!! It has been bothering me you have NO idea how happy I am to know it’s not current season


----------



## Tall1Grl

Julide said:


> Thank you!





xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you so so much!!!! It has been bothering me you have NO idea how happy I am to know it’s not current season



You’re welcome!


----------



## Flip88

@olgachka_


----------



## doloresmia

TKLoves from instagram




Great look with large kelly


----------



## wilmi




----------



## nicole0612

doloresmia said:


> TKLoves from instagram
> 
> View attachment 4414813
> 
> 
> Great look with large kelly
> 
> View attachment 4414814



I’m so glad you posted this, I just started following her and I love her style. I love that she wears so many different bag sizes and very cute clothes as well.


----------



## doloresmia

nicole0612 said:


> I’m so glad you posted this, I just started following her and I love her style. I love that she wears so many different bag sizes and very cute clothes as well.




[emoji1417][emoji1417][emoji1417][emoji1417][emoji1417]
I like her use of color too!


----------



## margieb

ABL’a other look!


----------



## doloresmia

The original lakis [emoji3]


----------



## Metalblond

doloresmia said:


> The original lakis [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422283


I hate to say this, but this bag looks like a collaboration between Hermes and Sephora.


----------



## Stansy

doloresmia said:


> The original lakis [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422283


Hellas!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Not a socialite but here is the queen of Thailand!


----------



## doloresmia

So chic!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

xiaoxiao said:


> Not a socialite but here is the queen of Thailand!


Queen of Thailand is on the far right, the woman holding the bag is one of the King's sisters.


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> So chic!
> 
> View attachment 4422894



Oh I love this!


----------



## zen1965

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh I love this!



Me, too!


----------



## Flip88

Larissa Knonfeld Insta


----------



## golconda

doloresmia said:


> The original lakis [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422283


like that Garden Party


----------



## xiaoxiao

So bloody chic. I am majorly fan-girling!!


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> So bloody chic. I am majorly fan-girling!!



[emoji173]️[emoji177] me too!


----------



## doloresmia

What do I love in this instagram picture? EVERYTHING....


----------



## doloresmia

Love this classic look


----------



## audreylita

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 4478231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this classic look


Great Carrie Otis shot from 1991, never realized it was birkin in the photo.


----------



## golconda

audreylita said:


> Great Carrie Otis shot from 1991, never realized it was birkin in the photo.


I love a 40 cm.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hannah Strafford Taylor.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna De Casanova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hannah Strafford Taylor at Ascot.


----------



## xiaoxiao

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna De Casanova.
> View attachment 4518048
> View attachment 4518049
> View attachment 4518050
> View attachment 4518051
> View attachment 4518052




Oh that look with her dog is amazing!!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna De Casanova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Polina Samoylova.


----------



## Julide

OneMoreDay said:


> Viky Rader.
> View attachment 4520479


Wow! The GP and her scarf!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Julide said:


> Wow! The GP and her scarf!!


I KNOW!


----------



## doloresmia

Awesome pix from instagram... love the woman with the 2002


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna De Casanova.


----------



## Meta

Street style by Phil Oh from Paris


----------



## TankerToad

Looks like someone has a new bag


----------



## baggirl1986

TankerToad said:


> Looks like someone has a new bag


I love this look


----------



## TankerToad

Copenhagen fashion week


----------



## TankerToad

Love this pop 
From IG


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> Street style by Phil Oh from Paris



love this look!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> Copenhagen fashion week



this is us with our 35! @may3545


----------



## TankerToad

This woman is so stylish


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> This woman is so stylish



So chic!!!


----------



## Purseloco

TankerToad said:


> This woman is so stylish


Is this a Kelly 40cm?


----------



## TankerToad

Purseloco said:


> Is this a Kelly 40cm?


Amazing , right?


----------



## baggirl1986

TankerToad said:


> This woman is so stylish


i suddently feel I need a kelly 40


----------



## Meta

NYFW street style by Tommy Ton.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna De Casanova.
> View attachment 4518048
> View attachment 4518049
> View attachment 4518050
> View attachment 4518051
> View attachment 4518052




Oh, the whippet is simply divine  I guess the owner is ok too


----------



## Purseloco

TankerToad said:


> Looks like someone has a new bag


I adore her look!


----------



## Purseloco

Meta said:


> NYFW street style by Tommy Ton.
> View attachment 4661826


Wow! Love.


----------



## TankerToad

Love a Sellier Kelly worn casually


----------



## Meta

NYFW street style by Tommy Ton


----------



## TankerToad

Two amazing looks


----------



## Meta

PFW by Phil Oh


----------



## xiaoxiao

Looks great on her!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Viky Rader.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna De Casanova. I've missed her.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna De Casanova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna De Casanova with a cute birdie.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna De Casanova. For the whippet fans and pupper lovers. 



I'm like, 80% sure this is an H scarf. Any ID?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Luna De Casanova. As someone with a preference for a limited colour palette, I really admire how she works with colours. I don't think there's a colour she hasn't yet worn.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Katja Rossi with Luna De Casanova.


----------



## duna

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna De Casanova. For the whippet fans and pupper lovers.
> View attachment 4798982
> 
> 
> I'm like, 80% sure this is an H scarf. Any ID?
> View attachment 4798993
> 
> View attachment 4798994



I think the shawl is La Danse du Cheval Marwari, but I could be wrong......


----------



## xiaoxiao

@OneMoreDay thanks so much for the eye candy! I’ve been under lockdown for such a long time, I truly miss good fashion.


----------



## OneMoreDay

xiaoxiao said:


> @OneMoreDay thanks so much for the eye candy! I’ve been under lockdown for such a long time, I truly miss good fashion.


My pleasure.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

duna said:


> I think the shawl is La Danse du Cheval Marwari, but I could be wrong......


100% right   One of my all time fav designs!


----------



## Croisette7

OneMoreDay said:


> Luna De Casanova. For the whippet fans and pupper lovers.
> View attachment 4798982
> 
> 
> I'm like, 80% sure this is an H scarf. Any ID?
> View attachment 4798993
> 
> View attachment 4798994


La Danse du Cheval Marwari


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

omg, *OneMoreDay*, major thanks! 

Your pics of Luna De Casanova looking so healthy & cheerful, made me whimper in longing for my life in the mountains of Suisse right now, especially RIGHT NOW  <cld not locate the CRY emoji, lol>


----------



## Incalifornia7

MaryAndDogs said:


> I seriously love this lady's dogs. They are beyond cute. I guess the handbags are ok too


Cute dogs but even well trained dogs are little kids. It scares me when people cross streets with dogs off the leash. all it takes one mistake. As little prince said: We are responsible for those we tamed/ made to love us


----------



## garçon_H

New York Fashion Week:


----------



## garçon_H

Copenhagen Fashion Week:


----------



## garçon_H

Paris Fashion Week:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

garçon_H said:


> Paris Fashion Week:
> 
> View attachment 5328003
> View attachment 5327999
> View attachment 5328000
> View attachment 5328001
> View attachment 5328004
> 
> View attachment 5327994
> View attachment 5327995
> View attachment 5327996
> View attachment 5327997
> View attachment 5327998
> View attachment 5328002


That Verrou in image 3...


----------



## garçon_H

Nicole Confortin






Tiffany Hsu




?


----------



## nymeria

Please tell me this is not a BBK enjoying a London downpour


----------



## Meta

Milan Fashion Week (Image credit: Phil Oh for Vogue)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

nymeria said:


> Please tell me this is not a BBK enjoying a London downpour


I used to work with the young lady carrying it and I think she probably had a car waiting to ferry her between shows!
The bag wouldn't get drenched.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I used to work with the young lady carrying it and I think she probably had a car waiting to ferry her between shows!
> The bag wouldn't get drenched.



That's good to hear! Because this was me when I saw that photo:


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

AmalieLotte92 said:


> That's good to hear! Because this was me when I saw that photo:


I actually once went on a buying trip to Paris with her and our feet barely touched tarmac..In fact most buyers and editors/Stylists and influencers  have designated drivers for the day so I'm sure thats why you get to see people attending shows with mini kelly and such like..They leave all their flotsam and jetsam on the back seat.
Ditto vertiginous heels you couldn't run round New York and Paris chasing cabs in the heels you see many photographed in.
In fact I myself had a box leather mishap attending a fashion presentation..I carried my beautiful box leather Gucci Lady Lock and when I left it was raining as I waited for my Uber..I didn't really think to wipe the bag down the moment I got in the car (pitfalls of free cocktails!) and the next day noticed blisters on my beautiful bag.
That said I still hanker after a Box Birkin or HAC ...in fact box is my favourite leather


----------



## Meta

Paris Fashion Week (image credit: Phil Oh for Vogue)


----------



## kttREX

Meta said:


> Paris Fashion Week (image credit: Phil Oh for Vogue)
> 
> View attachment 5344212


 omg I LOVE Monica de La Villardière -- is her bag hermes? I dont think ive seen that style before! She has such great style and amazing Hermes bags!


----------



## biscuit 1

Hermes Farming bag.


----------



## duggi84

Yeah that look with the Rouge H Farming Bag is everything OMG talk about style inspiration!


----------



## garçon_H

Outside of Hermes show in Paris:


----------



## garçon_H




----------



## garçon_H




----------



## Meta

Pics by Sandra Semburg via Instagram, mostly outside Hermès show yesterday:








​


----------



## Meta

Continued..pics by Sandra Semburg via Instagram, mostly outside Hermès show yesterday:










​


----------



## lulilu

Thanks for all the great photos!  So many teeny tiny kellys!  This is the kelly of my dreams:


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Love the jige! It looks so chic.
And the Barenia Kelly!


----------



## kttREX

garçon_H said:


> Outside of Hermes show in Paris:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345159


Omg! Monica here again!! I feel like she doesn’t get enough attention for her Hermes bags! Did anyone else see her on parisians in Paris Instagram using her birkin as a diaper bag??? I mean …. I die!


----------



## marbella8

garçon_H said:


> View attachment 5345177
> View attachment 5345178
> View attachment 5345179
> View attachment 5345180
> View attachment 5345181
> View attachment 5345182
> View attachment 5345183
> View attachment 5345184
> View attachment 5345185
> View attachment 5345186
> View attachment 5345187
> View attachment 5345188



Love the photos. Who is the gorgeous woman in the great jacket and green-mini Kelly?


----------



## ari

Meta said:


> Continued..pics by Sandra Semburg via Instagram, mostly outside Hermès show yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5345319
> 
> View attachment 5345320
> 
> View attachment 5345321
> 
> View attachment 5345322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345323​


Thank you for the photos! Interesting I didn’t see H shawls or silks!


----------



## Meta

ari said:


> Thank you for the photos! Interesting I didn’t see H shawls or silks!


You're welcome. 

Btw, she's wearing a H cashmere scarf from the Men's Collection; 100cm To Dye 4


----------



## ari

Meta said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Btw, she's wearing a H cashmere scarf from the Men's Collection; 100cm To Dye 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346602


I was just surprised that nobody is wearing the traditional Hermes shawls and silks, maybe they are not fashionable anymore. I still love and appreciate them.


----------



## Egel

marbella8 said:


> Love the photos. Who is the gorgeous woman in the great jacket and green-mini Kelly?


Do you mean Leonie?


----------



## marbella8

Egel said:


> Do you mean Leonie?
> View attachment 5346949


Yes- thank you. I haven’t been on the H forum for a while, a bit behind


----------



## kttREX

Meta said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Btw, she's wearing a H cashmere scarf from the Men's Collection; 100cm To Dye 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346602




Her whole outfit is so good! I love the rich brown tones


----------



## Egel

marbella8 said:


> Yes- thank you. I haven’t been on the H forum for a while, a bit behind


You're welcome. I hope you know you are never behind. This forum should be something you do for fun and it's more fun when you have time to spare


----------



## marbella8

Egel said:


> You're welcome. I hope you know you are never behind. This forum should be something you do for fun and it's more fun when you have time to spare



Thanks for the kind words


----------

